# Keine Tanks



## KennyKiller (27. März 2008)

Hi,
Auf Madmortem is die Lage zurzeit extrem schlimm man findet nur mit Glück oder garkeine (guten) Tanks! Das ist echt schlimm man sieht im Sng channel nur suchen Tank dann go oder so ähnlich, ist das auf eurem Server genauso?


----------



## Oliver123 (27. März 2008)

ist auf meien server Nethersturm das selbe prob bloß ich kämpfe dagegen an habe ne feral dudu und ne kleien pala schutz.


----------



## Dedak (27. März 2008)

das ist auf jedem server so.
das einzige was man machen kann sich nen eigenen tank hochzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vulschok (27. März 2008)

ich war mal tank und ich kann die tanks gut verstehn tanken ist einfach scheiße 


und ein guter tank war ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (27. März 2008)

Naja die ienzige tankklasse die ich mir vorstellen könnte is der Todesritter , aber den gbt es ja noch nicht


----------



## Viivelas (27. März 2008)

Hatte eigentlich nie ein Problem einen Tank zu finden,
Meine beiden Heil-Chars (Todeskrallen, mittlerweile Aman Thul) haben immer recht schnell einen Tank gefunden wenn einer gebraucht wurde. Das mein Tank-Druide keine Probleme damit hat ist ja wohl klar, Heiler ist aber auch fast immer schnell einer zur Stelle gewesen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. März 2008)

hmm das thema gibt es schon aber wir sehn mal drüber weg. und ja es gibt keine tanks... die sind alle raiden oder sind auf dmg geskillt und machen arena...


----------



## Rasgaar (27. März 2008)

DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer und solange ich keine Randoms finde die sich nicht wie wie komplette Noobs anstellen gehe ich mit meinem Tank nur mit Leuten aus der Friendslist oder Gilde in Inis.


----------



## Edgecution (27. März 2008)

Zum Glück bin ich in ner Gilde, wo es recht gute Tanks gibt, die auch oft online sind.

Aber wenn mal keiner on ist, dann sind die echt schwer zu finden. Im Moment macht es bei uns eh mehr sinn auf die neue Insel zu fliegen und da im /1 zu suchen, als im Handelschannel ^^ bei /4 findet man sowieso keinen.


----------



## Lord Freezy (27. März 2008)

hm tanks sind auf Baelgun auch meist Mangelware, werde meinen pala deshalb auf prot umspeccen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber noch schlimmer als tank sin bei uns die heiler da findet man gar keinen


----------



## agolbur (27. März 2008)

tjoa liegt halt daran das halt sehr viele tanks bzw warris auf dmg geskillt sind..

welche die gründe sind will ich jetzt nicht nochmal erläutern z.b. rumgimpen mit random grps und dann repkosten farmen gehn... 

würde es mal eher so ändern das palas/druids/krieger/shamys egal wie sie geskillt sind auch in heros tanken können (ja auch moonkin und holy palas)

jetzt werden einige sagen. mimimi das würde das spiel noch mehr vereinfachen aber ich finde: 
lieber vereinfachen anstatt 20-60 min auf nen tank warten


----------



## Whity07 (27. März 2008)

Ich Spiele einen Tank und es macht mir ehrlich gesagt sogar riesig spaß.
Es ist auf alle Fälle fordernder/spannender vorne zu stehen, die Mobs in Schach zu halten usw..
Nur klar kann es manchmal frustrierend sein wenn man beim lvln schon von 3 Gegnern auseinandergenommen wird. Aber da muss man dann halt auch ein wenig sein köpfchen benutzen...
Nagut komme vom Topic ab.
Auf Blackhand geht es eig. gut mit den Tanks. Würde mich nciht über die Lage beschweren.


----------



## Masterlock (27. März 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmm das thema gibt es schon aber wir sehn mal drüber weg.


Joar und zwar mehrmals.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=Keine+Tanks
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=Keine+Tanks
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=Keine+Tanks


----------



## Vérwanord (27. März 2008)

Ich find's so GEIL! Einfach in den /sngChannel gehen und sich aussuchen, welche Instanz man gehen will. Dann denjenigen anwhispern, meistens gibts dann auch einen port. ^^


----------



## Lebo im Blutrausch (27. März 2008)

Es stimmt Tanks auf Horde Seite werden immer rarer, palas wollen lieber heilen krieger wollen schaden machen, Dass nachher schon druiden in Bärenform als tank genutzt werden ist dan zu verstehn!

Tanks haben hohe repkosten ,der Tank müsste nach jeder ini oder Raid u.s.w bissien was dazu gelegt bekommen.

Jeder guter Tank hat sehr hohe repkosten schlechte tans haben eine Billigere und deshalp bleiben die auch Tank...

Beste aggro hällt normalerweise der deff pala...
Mit in die Inzen gehn immer nur heiler und die vergelter dürfen vor der Tür stehn bleiben.


MFG
Lebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Machen wir mal die Gegenfrage: Wieso möchte keiner mehr Tank sein?...

Ich war selber Tank und finde es unverschämt wie sich manche über einen beschweren, wenn mal einen Wipe macht oder so solche Dinge. Manchmal bekomme ich auch Komplimente weil ich gut tanke, aber meistens ist es so Ich tanke so gut wie es geht und die andren  Leute spielen wie das letzte Arsc... dann macht sowas auch kein Spaß.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. März 2008)

Das stimmt. Und es ist auch wirklich auf jedem server dasselbe...
Ich würde aber trotzdem selber keinen tank spielen weil ich das Tanks (zumindest krieger)
wirklich im pvp die arschkarte gezogen haben und zum farmen bzw. solo pve ist ein tank auch nicht unbedingt so gut zu gebrauchen, desshalb kann ich die kanzen fury/waffen dd-Krieger eigentlich gut verstehen.

mfG


----------



## Metatrom (27. März 2008)

Bin ich der einzigste Tank dem Tanken richtig spass macht, der es kann und größtenteils nur 5er instanzen macht?

Also ich hatte auch immer Probleme einen Tank zufinden also habe ich einen hoch gespielt und richtig gefallen daran gefunden^^


----------



## cazimir (27. März 2008)

<- selber Tank

und ich tanke nur noch selten random, weil die meisten DDs noch schlechter spielen als die üblichen Tanks.

Und ich denke so geht es allen.

Ach ja bei uns (Malygos) ist es im Mom nicht soo schlimm einen Tank zu finden.


----------



## Whity07 (27. März 2008)

Metatrom schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste Tank dem Tanken richtig spass macht, der es kann und größtenteils nur 5er instanzen macht?
> 
> Also ich hatte auch immer Probleme einen Tank zufinden also habe ich einen hoch gespielt und richtig gefallen daran gefunden^^



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (27. März 2008)

ein tipp von mir. mach einen guten eindruch bei tanks. habe dadurch 4 tanks, die fast immer online sind. gehen auch immerwieder gerne mit.

aber ja, man findet ziemlich schwer tanks. entweder sie sind viel zu gut oder..... wollen einfach nicht mit oder..... sie wollen schaden machen ^^

was ich auch verstehen kann bei ca. 15g repkosten nach jeder ini. 
müssten halt alle gruppenmitglieder zusammenlegen. jeder gibt dann 4g dann passt das schon


----------



## Sercani (27. März 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> ich war mal tank und ich kann die tanks gut verstehn tanken ist einfach scheiße


Ich war es auch habs aber schön gefunden weil ich das Tempo bestimmt hab, aber das einzige Manko war das es meistens viel Aufmerksamkeit erfordert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Aggro-Gnomen zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Normalerweiße weiß ja der Tank in den Gruppen meistens wo der  Hase lang läuft, aber wenn dies der Fall ist und andre Gruppenmitglieder es besser wissen ist das schonmal kacke und wenn dann die Leute das nicht machen was der Tank möchte um das einfacher zu machen.. wird der Tank danna uch nie mehr mit Euch in eine Instanz gehn.

Es liegt einfach meistens an euch.


----------



## kio82 (27. März 2008)

umskillen billiger machen -> prob solved...

(Ich hab selbst einen Tank btw...)


----------



## ExoHunter (27. März 2008)

Auf dem Server Thrall gibts massig Tanks, da sucht man eigentlich nur immer nach Heilern. Das Problem ist halt nur, dass auf dem Server so dermaßen viele untalentierte Spieler rumlaufen, die jeden erdenklichen Fehler machen, einfach immer pennen und absolut unkonzentriert spielen, dass einem die vielen Tanks auch nichts bringen.


----------



## Thufeist (27. März 2008)

Ich bin Tank, etwa Kara Equipment..
Wenn ich mit meinem Krieger online komme werde ich mit fragen zu gebombt.. ich weiss nicht bei wievielen Leuten ich auf der Friends bin, aber es ist heftig..

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das bei uns auf dem Server (Wrathbringer) die Lage zwar nicht ganz so extrem ist, aber auch da..


----------



## TheRealGrandM (27. März 2008)

Also ich spiele sowohl einen DD (Magier) als auch einen Tank (Feraldruide) und ich muss sagen, das Spiel als Tank ist etwas völlig anderes. Auf einmal hat man in Instanzen echt zu tun und muss nicht nur mit einer Taste Frostblitze/Feuerbälle spamen. Gleichzeit ist das Spiel als Tank in einer schlechten Gruppe aber auch echt frustrieren. Wie oft ich es inzwischen erlebe, dass bei Kämpfen gegen mehrere Mob weder die Schafe noch die Eisfallen ordentlich funktionieren und grundsätzlich von den DD´s die Ziele ausgewählt werden, die ich nun gerade nicht im Fokus habe. Nur beim anschließenden Geschrei, da sind die DD´s dann wieder echt gut.

Ganz ehrlich, ich packe auch oft lieber meinen Magier aus. Das ist sozusagen der Easymode.


----------



## Roterfred (27. März 2008)

Seit doch selber schuld bin Krieger,aber als Tank wird man meistens nur beschimpft.Ich habe mich jetzt umgeskillt auf Plattenschurke.

Euer Roterfred


----------



## Gryphus (27. März 2008)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank, etwa Kara Equipment..
> Wenn ich mit meinem Krieger online komme werde ich mit fragen zu gebombt.. ich weiss nicht bei wievielen Leuten ich auf der Friends bin, aber es ist heftig..
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das bei uns auf dem Server (Wrathbringer) die Lage zwar nicht ganz so extrem ist, aber auch da..



Das ist nicht nur so mit Tanks bei uns auf dem Server sind auch Heiler immer wieder mangel ware.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. März 2008)

tanken macht halt nur in einer guten gruppe spaß
als ich mich meinem dudu angefangen hab, hab ich noch dm etc getankt
mich danach für heiler entschieden und das ist auch gut so
als tank hast du oft leute, die dir schon vorm antanken in die mobs springen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann jeden tank verstehen, der nicht mit randoms geht

das gleiche problem hat der heiler
ein bsp von mir
seit ich ca 65 bin heile ich oft 70er, die ihre gruppenquest machen und keinen heiler finden, ab und zu auch eine kleine ini
unabhängig voneinander bestätigen diese mir oft, das ich ein guter heiler bin (nach knapp 50leveln spielpraxis, sollte man dies auch sein^^)
gestern war ich mit einer random gruppe sethekk normal
nach über einer stunde tanksuche fanden wir einen
spiel geht los
schurke kann keine kopfnüsse, ging immer zu dicht an die mobs ran und die entdeckten ihn natürlich. 3 mobs auf den schurken. ich nur am heilen, tank versucht krampfhaft aggro zu bekommen. irgendwann geschafft. schurke nochmal richtig hochgeheilt, nebenbei nach tank geschaut. schurke holt sich aggro zurück, nach 3 schlägen tot. das ging bis zum ende so. es sei denn er hat mal geschafft ne kopfnuss zu verpassen, dann wars ok.
hab ihm des öfteren gesagt das er das lassen soll, und lieber der tank von anfang an raufgeht.
zwischendurch kam noch der hexer der meinte ich solle seinen leerwandler heilen. nach dem 4. anraunzen hab ich seinen scheiß leerwandler geheilt und der hexer musste sterben. kann halt nur einen heilen. sein pech. er meinte dann warum ich ihn nicht heile ... ja ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach dem 8. versuch den endboss zu killen, hab ich aufgehört. mit dieser gruppe nicht möglich, es sei denn man ist 70 und hat ne sehr gute rüssi etc
unterschwellig war ich dann schuld, weil ständig jemand starb
wenn man sich aber ohne sinn und verstand in die mobs schmeißt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die zauber der heiler nicht so schnell sind. alles hat seine abklingzeit..

mal ein beispiel, warum randoms auch keine heiler finden^^


----------



## Vérwanord (27. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Machen wir mal die Gegenfrage: Wieso möchte keiner mehr Tank sein?...
> 
> Ich war selber Tank und finde es unverschämt wie sich manche über einen beschweren, wenn mal einen Wipe macht oder so solche Dinge. Manchmal bekomme ich auch Komplimente weil ich gut tanke, aber meistens ist es so Ich tanke so gut wie es geht und die andren  Leute spielen wie das letzte Arsc... dann macht sowas auch kein Spaß.






Soramac schrieb:


> Normalerweiße weiß ja der Tank in den Gruppen meistens wo der  Hase lang läuft, aber wenn dies der Fall ist und andre Gruppenmitglieder es besser wissen ist das schonmal kacke und wenn dann die Leute das nicht machen was der Tank möchte um das einfacher zu machen.. wird der Tank danna uch nie mehr mit Euch in eine Instanz gehn.
> 
> Es liegt einfach meistens an euch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Macht richtig Spaß, deine Posts zu lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehe ich genau so. Bei mir zählt Skill > Equip, auch wenn das die meisten nicht so sehen. Mit noch so vielen Epics aus Kararuns mit einer Überequipten Gilde bekommt man keinen Skill. Und mir passiert es immer häufiger, dass ich in eine Inigruppe komme, grade am farmen etc bin (mit dem entsprechenden Eq hab ich dann 8,5k live), und werd gleich wieder gekickt. Mit Deffeq sinds 11,5k, das reicht so manchen Möchtegern-Imba-200+Zdmg-Aggrognommagiern immernoch nicht, dabei pariere/blocke/weiche ich jedem 2 Schlag aus. Mit Schildblock, der so gut wie immer an ist, stecke ich kaum Schaden ein. Bin halt kein Bosstank, der fähig wäre Prinz zu tanken, eher einer für Trashgruppen.


----------



## Padawurminator (27. März 2008)

Habe auch einen Krieger und momentan bin ich auf Waffen geskillt. 

Gründe:

1. noch zu schwaches Def-Equip um mehr als normale Inis zu tanken und die neue Ini TDM schon auf normal zu hart.
2. Ausser tanken geht wirklich garnix, kein questen, kein PvP, nix.
3. Ständig Gemeckere über Kleinigkeiten, während diese Leute gerade mal wieder ne Gruppe pulln, obwohl sie als DD nen einfachen Job haben.


Oder kurz: Das Dasein als Def-Warri ist unerträglich.


----------



## Metatrom (27. März 2008)

Ich glaube das schönste beispiel am Tank mangel war bei uns auf dem Server.
Ein Kumpel kommt mit seinem Tank on.

Er wird sofort angewispert ob er mit Sethekhallen normal will, doch er hat keine Zeit und weisst ab.
Etwas später fragt der gleiche spieler noch mal willst du mit Sethekhallen und bietet 40 Gold wenn dieser mit kommt..
Er schluckt schon und überlegt doch er wollte eigendlich off und lehnt ab.
Darauf der gleiche spieler bietet 80g wenn er mit kommt.
Da sagt man nicht nein.^^


----------



## Scaner (27. März 2008)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> *Oder kurz: Das Dasein als Def-Warri ist unerträglich.*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. März 2008)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> Oder kurz: Das Dasein als Def-Warri ist unerträglich.



Naja, ich sag mal vorsichtig: Feral-Druid ftw!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich sind Ferals keine Raid-MT's, weil die Warris mit Block/Pari halt doch noch nen kleinen Vorsprung haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber so schnell ein paar Inis tanken, da sind Dudu's einfach gefragter --> Viiiiel HP und Rüssi

Hab mir in letzter Zeit aus wöchentlichen Kara-Runs mit der Gilde sowohl ein gutes DD- als auch Tank-Equip gesammelt. So hab ich mit farmen keine Probleme und kann auch jederzeit tanken gehen.

Cool ist auch, wenn man angefragt wird, ob man tanken kann, dies bestätigt und dann natürlich gleich eingeladen wird. Da mein Heal-Equip, welches ich mir so nebenbei noch zusammengefarmt habe, auch schon nicht schlecht ist, swiche ich manchmal aus Spass ins Heal-Equip um und nehme dann die Einladung an. Ist zu geil sich die "WTF: ein Tank mit 8k hp und 10k mana"- und ähnliches- Kommentare anzusehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da auf unserem Server (wie fast überall) Tanks und Heiler Mangelware ist, wird man garantiert nicht aus der Gruppe geworfen, wenn man nicht soo viele hp hat, da ist man froh, wenn überhaupt einer tankt. Bei non-heroic-inis sieht man da manchmal sogar Schamie-Tanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (27. März 2008)

also ich kann als Tank nur sagen, das wenn ich mal rdm gehen sollte, ich meistens mit einem gehe den ich kenne und der meine Meinung unterstützt, weil wie schon geschrieben es nach einem Wipe, an dem auch noch jemand anderes Schuld ist, jeder auf einmal besser zu wissen scheint

Questn als Tank? es geht, wunderbar sogar, dauert nur 3 mal so lange wie mit nem DD Char

PvP? alle sagen einem immer "Tank in AV / nimm Flagge in WS oder beschütze im Arathi, ahja, jeder kackb00n kann nen Tank aus den Socken hauen, es sei denn er stellt sich sehr sehr blöde an oder ist gerade afk

Repkosten? lol damit fang ich garnicht erst an, ich hab nach 2-3 Dailys in Skettis schon 5g, als tank muss man eben sparsam leben

Aber immerhin ist man ein gerngesehenes Mitglied in der Gruppe und wird meistens auch so behandelt, wenn jemand etwas besser weis, sagt es VOR und nicht NACH dem Wipe, wenn ihr dem Tank dann noch auf die Schulter klopft und sagt "hasse fein gemacht, hier isn keks" dann könnt ihr ihn auch nochmal fragen und wird bestimmt nicht mit Ausreden kommen

MfG ein netter Tank aus der Nachbarschaft ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. März 2008)

Metatrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube das schönste beispiel am Tank mangel war bei uns auf dem Server.
> Ein Kumpel kommt mit seinem Tank on.
> 
> Er wird sofort angewispert ob er mit Sethekhallen normal will, doch er hat keine Zeit und weisst ab.
> ...



Auf welchem Server ist das? Da kann man ja richtig Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mit meinem Druid on bin, dann kommen auch Anfragen im 5-Min-Takt, aber Angebote mit Geld hab ich noch fast nie bekommen ;-)


----------



## Defmaster (27. März 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Als Def Krieger bekommt man alleine nichts auf die Reihe.
Wenn man dann gefragt wird ob man ne bestimmte Ini tanken soll gehen alle gleich davon aus,
das man epic equipt ist, ist man das nicht darf man nicht mit.
Das man ohne gute Gruppe an solch equip nicht kommt, interessiert sie nicht.

Tanken kann spaß machen in der richtigen Gruppe, doch meist ist es mit Rnds einfach nur frustrierent.
Da man beleidigt wird, keiner auf einen hört etc.

Da macht es höchstens in der Gilde spaß zu tanken, und wenn man pvp mag, dann hat man keine Lust ständig umzuskillen.

DD'ler haben den leichtesten Job und maulen den Tank meist an weil wo aggro gezogen wurde,
da sag ich nur "tank doch dein scheiß alleine"

Da kann ich es gut verstehen wenn 90% der Krieger off sind, mich mit eingeschloßen obwohl ich auch ab und zu gern tanke, was bei TdM z.B. aber aufgrund des equips net geht


----------



## Ciliu (27. März 2008)

> oder sind auf dmg geskillt und machen arena...



und manche davon machen DMG weil sie als Deff specc wie dreck behandelt werden..


----------



## Metatrom (27. März 2008)

Jemand lust auf eine Selbsthilfegruppe

"Tanks und ihre seelischebelastungen" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also man muss sich wirklich vieles als Tank anhören.


----------



## Elens (27. März 2008)

Defmaster schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Als Def Krieger bekommt man alleine nichts auf die Reihe.
> Wenn man dann gefragt wird ob man ne bestimmte Ini tanken soll gehen alle gleich davon aus,
> das man epic equipt ist, ist man das nicht darf man nicht mit.
> ...




Da gefällt mir ein Spruch auch immer ganz gut wer Aggro zieht kann sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T1T4N (27. März 2008)

Ich verstehe es auch das viele keine Tanks mehr sein wollen denn es gibt auch viele DD´s die keine Rücksicht nehmen und wenn sie was falsch machen wird der tank beschuldigt hab auchn schutzpala auf 67 und kann manche leute nicht verstehen wie sie schon drauf losballern obwohl ich noch nichmal angetankt habe dann wollen sie kein sdr und belabern dann den tank scheiss tank deine schuld auch wenn der heiler nicht der beste ist ist immer der tank schuld weil er ja als erster gestorben ist die logik muss ich nicht verstehen


----------



## snif07 (27. März 2008)

Tanks werden leider immer seltener, stimmt schon.

Und es ist auch wirklich schwer "gute" Tanks zu finden.
Ich als Heiler spüre das jeden Tag.


----------



## Roldur (27. März 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auf Madmortem is die Lage zurzeit extrem schlimm man findet nur mit Glück oder garkeine (guten) Tanks! Das ist echt schlimm man sieht im Sng channel nur suchen Tank dann go oder so ähnlich, ist das auf eurem Server genauso?



Du sagst es. Auf Madmortem ist manchmal schon schlimm, aber zur Not kann ich ja auf Druide umloggen oder Priester, wenn Heiler fehlt ^^


----------



## Swizzi (27. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Machen wir mal die Gegenfrage: Wieso möchte keiner mehr Tank sein?...
> 
> Ich war selber Tank und finde es unverschämt wie sich manche über einen beschweren, wenn mal einen Wipe macht oder so solche Dinge. Manchmal bekomme ich auch Komplimente weil ich gut tanke, aber meistens ist es so Ich tanke so gut wie es geht und die andren  Leute spielen wie das letzte Arsc... dann macht sowas auch kein Spaß.






Ich bin reiner Deff Tank und skill auch nicht zum farmen oder PVP um. Wenn Ich DMG machen will logg Ich auf Mage um und fürs frmen hab Ich nen Jäger. Aber leider ist es so das Krieger meist lieber alles andere als Deff SKilled sein wollen. Naja normale Instanzen geh Ich auch gern mit rnd aber hero einfach wegen negativer Erfahrung nur gildenintern und mit Leuten von der FL.


----------



## Amonarth (27. März 2008)

Ich liebe "Die Tanks fehlen"-Threats! Vor allem wenn geschrieben steht, dass "gute" Tanks fehlen. 
80% der Leute, die im LfG-Channel nach einem "guten" Tank suchen, haben selber absolut keine Ahnung, was man als Tank alles zu bewältigen hat. Diese sind dann die neunmalklugen möchtegern Dd, die lieber ihre SW-Stats updated halten anstatt immer die neueste Omen Version drauf zu haben, an einem rummäkeln, da kann ich nur noch sagen: "Entweder haltet ihr die Klappe und macht, was ich sage, oder ihr dürft wieder eine halbe Stunde lang suchen, soll mir gleich sein. Gibt genug andere Gruppen, die nur auf einen Tank warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " 
Ganz deutlich wurde dieser Missstand erst wieder mit der TdM.
Wirklich jeder Dd-Gimp, der keine Stammgruppe aufgestellt hatte, stand im LfG-System und sobald man sich eingetragen hatte und "Tank" in den Kommentar geschrieben hatte, bekam man einen Ninjainvite. Nun kann man natürlich daraus noch nicht auf das Können der Spieler schließen, doch sobald dann Aussagen wie "Hmm nur 14k unbuffed?" kommen, weiß man schon, worauf man sich vorbereiten kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (An dieser Stelle sei daran erinnert, dass es sich auf eine Instanz auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad handelt). Wenn in der Instanz dann schon die ersten voll s3-ausgerüsteten Hirnis dazu übergehen, keinen Fehler, den sie bereits in jeglicher anderen Instanz als Fehler erkennen sollen hätte (Schaf und ähnliches raushauen, bei 3 Mobs nicht antanken, geschweige denn überhaupt genug Wut für einen Donnerknall aufbauen zu lassen etc.) dann ist der Weg zum "Gruppe verlassen"-Fenster nicht mehr weit und schnell sowie gerne aufgesucht. Es spart zwar Repkosten, die ich, wie ich gerne zugebe, wirklich gerne vermeide, doch viel wichtiger ist: Es schont die Nerven. Und so schaffen es 1-2 Leute in einer ansonsten passablen Gruppe, nicht nur ihre Gefährten ihres neben dem Heiler wichtigsten Gruppenmitgliedes zu entledigen und zu einer erneuten Suche bzw. einem unangenehmen "Selber schuld, ich geh dann auch mal" zu zwingen, sondern berauben gleich noch viele andere, vielleicht gute Spieler im Systems eines Tanks, denn dieser wird es sich nun sicherlich zwei Mal überlegen, ob er sich überhaupt im LfG einträgt oder lieber mit dem Kommentar "dd"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (27. März 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auf Madmortem is die Lage zurzeit extrem schlimm man findet nur mit Glück oder garkeine (guten) Tanks! Das ist echt schlimm man sieht im Sng channel nur suchen Tank dann go oder so ähnlich, ist das auf eurem Server genauso?


 Is doch nachzuvollziehen.
Hab mal n Krieger angefangen, und was langweiligeres gibt es nicht.
Man Hat IMMER schuld am wipe.
Die einzige alternative ist einen schutz Pala zu spielen.
Der macht richtig spaß und tank ganz vernünftig


----------



## Zauberziege (27. März 2008)

Amonarth schrieb:


> Ich liebe "Die Tanks fehlen"-Threats! Vor allem wenn geschrieben steht, dass "gute" Tanks fehlen.
> 80% der Leute, die im LfG-Channel nach einem "guten" Tank suchen, haben selber absolut keine Ahnung, was man als Tank alles zu bewältigen hat. Diese sind dann die neunmalklugen möchtegern Dd, die lieber ihre SW-Stats updated halten anstatt immer die neueste Omen Version drauf zu haben, an einem rummäkeln, da kann ich nur noch sagen: "Entweder haltet ihr die Klappe und macht, was ich sage, oder ihr dürft wieder eine halbe Stunde lang suchen, soll mir gleich sein. Gibt genug andere Gruppen, die nur auf einen Tank warten
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man nur eins Sagen.

AMEN BRUDER


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Manchmal macht es auch Spaß wie man es hier im Chat lesen kann, aber manchmal ist das zu verweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (27. März 2008)

> Ich liebe "Die Tanks fehlen"-Threats! Vor allem wenn geschrieben steht, dass "gute" Tanks fehlen.
> 80% der Leute, die im LfG-Channel nach einem "guten" Tank suchen, haben selber absolut keine Ahnung, was man als Tank alles zu bewältigen hat. Diese sind dann die neunmalklugen möchtegern Dd, die lieber ihre SW-Stats updated halten anstatt immer die neueste Omen Version drauf zu haben, an einem rummäkeln, da kann ich nur noch sagen: "Entweder haltet ihr die Klappe und macht, was ich sage, oder ihr dürft wieder eine halbe Stunde lang suchen, soll mir gleich sein. Gibt genug andere Gruppen, die nur auf einen Tank warten  "
> Ganz deutlich wurde dieser Missstand erst wieder mit der TdM.
> Wirklich jeder Dd-Gimp, der keine Stammgruppe aufgestellt hatte, stand im LfG-System und sobald man sich eingetragen hatte und "Tank" in den Kommentar geschrieben hatte, bekam man einen Ninjainvite. Nun kann man natürlich daraus noch nicht auf das Können der Spieler schließen, doch sobald dann Aussagen wie "Hmm nur 14k unbuffed?" kommen, weiß man schon, worauf man sich vorbereiten kann...  (An dieser Stelle sei daran erinnert, dass es sich auf eine Instanz auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad handelt). Wenn in der Instanz dann schon die ersten voll s3-ausgerüsteten Hirnis dazu übergehen, keinen Fehler, den sie bereits in jeglicher anderen Instanz als Fehler erkennen sollen hätte (Schaf und ähnliches raushauen, bei 3 Mobs nicht antanken, geschweige denn überhaupt genug Wut für einen Donnerknall aufbauen zu lassen etc.) dann ist der Weg zum "Gruppe verlassen"-Fenster nicht mehr weit und schnell sowie gerne aufgesucht. Es spart zwar Repkosten, die ich, wie ich gerne zugebe, wirklich gerne vermeide, doch viel wichtiger ist: Es schont die Nerven. Und so schaffen es 1-2 Leute in einer ansonsten passablen Gruppe, nicht nur ihre Gefährten ihres neben dem Heiler wichtigsten Gruppenmitgliedes zu entledigen und zu einer erneuten Suche bzw. einem unangenehmen "Selber schuld, ich geh dann auch mal" zu zwingen, sondern berauben gleich noch viele andere, vielleicht gute Spieler im Systems eines Tanks, denn dieser wird es sich nun sicherlich zwei Mal überlegen, ob er sich überhaupt im LfG einträgt oder lieber mit dem Kommentar "dd"...




ich find er hat recht^^


----------



## Foertel (27. März 2008)

Ich kann mir immer gut vorstellen wie es einem tank gehen mag, ich als Healer sehe mich den gleichen problemen zum Glück nicht gegenüber, ich krieg nur mecker wenns nen Wipe gibt, aber die Leute die einen dann anmeckern sind einfach dumm.

Sorry DDs, aber wenn mein Omen mir anzeigt das is nur ganz knapp hinterm tank hänge mit der Aggro ist es mir scheißegal wieviel aggro ihr habt und ob ihr totgekloppt werdet, ich heile nicht, ebenso diese ganzen healschreie immer, ich sage es direkt am Anfang, der Tank geht vor, wenn ich mir absolut sicher sein kann das er keinem Risiko ausgesetzt ist seit ihr dran, wenn nicht, krepiert halt.

Genauso wie das wenn wir einem Wipe entgegen gehen, da setz ich dann natürlich Opferung für den Tank ein, so spar ich mir meine und ihm seine Repkosten und dann regt sich der scheiß ShadowPriest auf das wir jetzt laufen müssen, weil ich ja nicht ihn genommen hätte zum Wiederbeleben O.o

Sorry, aber lieber spar ich dem Tank und mir jeweils um die 10-15G als das ich mir 5 Minuten laufweg spare, wenn die DDs mal aufpassen würden würde sowas eh viel weniger passieren O.o

naja, mein Fazit, die DDs bauen die Scheiße und die tanks und Healer bekommen dafür den Anschiss, dann brauchen die kein Wunder haben das niemand mit Ihnen spielt, ich habe genug gute Leute kennen gelernt und jedes mal direkt beim on kommen um die 10 Anfragen wegen Ini gehen von leuten bei denen ich weiß das sie spielen können, da lass ich die Vollidioten die Scheiße bauen und dann andere dafür anmachen links liegen, sollen sie doch sehen wo sie nen heiler herbekommen...


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

Alles meine Worte hier.. dachte Ich wäre alleine in WoW mit solchen Erfahrungen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Spitze Leute hier !


----------



## Muahdib (27. März 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Feral schon vieles durch in der letzten Zeit .. 

Besonderns bei Karazahngruppen ist man am Verzweifeln wenn einen 3 Heiler nicht schaffen am Leben zu halten wobei man selber am CAP ist und das maximum an T4 sowie vergleichbaren Equip hat .

In der gleichen Situation hat einer meiner besten Heilerkumpels fast 3 Komplette Phase bei Nightbane solo geheilt als Paladin ... da versteht man es wenn sich viele Tanks einfach sagen hm nur Gildengruppe ...

Meine letzten 6 Raids waren sowas von Reinfälle ... in ZA 1. Boss mit Müh und not oder in Kara wird vom Prinzen geträumt aber nach den Theater ist schon schluss weils verpeilt wird ... derb..


Ich für meinen Teil schau mir nun die Gruppen viel genauer an mit denen ich mitgehe um was zu "reissen" ich lebe auch auf Madmortem und bin froh das ich genügend Gildis hab das man meistens keine Random grps braucht ...


----------



## Skoas (27. März 2008)

also bei uns is das problem net so extrem 

ich selber habe 2 tanks nen feral und nen krieger und es macht auch extrem spaß nur is es mest so das man als tank meist keine lust hat mit randomm gruppen durch inzen zu ziehen da man als tank doch schon erheblich reppkosten hat.

desweiteren is man als tank immer an den wipes schuld weil die dd's mal wieder die aggro net unter kontrolle habe und so was wie omen oder ktm nicht nutzen 

also denne 

mfg Skoas aka inferial

p.s. spiele auf malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obbe (27. März 2008)

die tanks fehlen immer, aber wenns halt nich anders geht zockt man selber einen hoch oder lässt es mit instanzen


----------



## Doner (27. März 2008)

Ja, über Boon bis Spacken alles schon erlebt. Alles nur, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe, mir bei rnd Gruppen sofort die aggro wieder zurück zu spotten.

Aber ich hab ja noch meinen Magier (der keine Gruppen wegen fehlender Tanks und Heiler findt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (27. März 2008)

ich finde es geil.. hab selber nen krieger und bin mal tank mal dps... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. PALA oder DRUT...sind charaktere für n00bs die nicht spielen können...und keine richtigen TANK´s

und blizz sollte sich auf  das eigentliche konzentrieren und nich auf die weinenden idioten in den foren....deswegen gibt es ja PALADINE..= (loladin) ....wegen diesen n00bs..heune! heune!


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> ich finde es geil.. hab selber nen krieger und bin mal tank mal dps...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hamse dir ins Gehirn gehustet, wieso sollte Paladin oder Druide Charakter für ''noobs'' sein, es kann sowohl ein Paladin oder Druide tanken...


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. März 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> ich finde es geil.. hab selber nen krieger und bin mal tank mal dps...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, wenn man seinen Namen liesst, wird schon vieles klar... Ein Kiddy, der schon seit ein paar Stunden im Bett sein sollte...

1. Spiel du mal einen Tankadin oder Tank-Druiden (hab selber nen Feral-Druiden), du musst jeden Char gut spielen können, ob Tank, DD oder Heiler, damit du ein guter Spieler bist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Wenn du einen DD oder Heiler spielen würdest, wärst du froh, wenn es mehr Tanks gäbe, egal ob einen "richtigen" (--> Krieger wie du behauptest), oder einen "für n00bs"
3. Ich geh lieber mit einem Schamie als Tank in eine Ini, der nicht tanken kann, aber nett ist, als mit sonem "Tank mal dps"-, "Ihr seid alle b00n's"-, usw.- typen, der sich selber für das "Non-plus-Ultra" hält...



So, das musste mal gesagt werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [Flame off]

Und noch ein Rat an alle Tanks: Füllt eure Friends-listen mit HEALERN (natürlich nur mit guten^^), dann ist der Grossteil des Problems schon gelöst... Ich habe in meiner FL etwa die Hälfte Heiler, der Rest sind DD's, die ihre Klasse wirklich beherrschen (was ja leider so selten vorkommt), und andere Ingame-Kollegen.

MFG
euer Maurolotschi aka Mauros (KdV)


----------



## Ciliu (27. März 2008)

> Ich kann mir immer gut vorstellen wie es einem tank gehen mag, ich als Healer sehe mich den gleichen problemen zum Glück nicht gegenüber, ich krieg nur mecker wenns nen Wipe gibt, aber die Leute die einen dann anmeckern sind einfach dumm.
> 
> Sorry DDs, aber wenn mein Omen mir anzeigt das is nur ganz knapp hinterm tank hänge mit der Aggro ist es mir scheißegal wieviel aggro ihr habt und ob ihr totgekloppt werdet, ich heile nicht, ebenso diese ganzen healschreie immer, ich sage es direkt am Anfang, der Tank geht vor, wenn ich mir absolut sicher sein kann das er keinem Risiko ausgesetzt ist seit ihr dran, wenn nicht, krepiert halt.
> 
> ...




Super Einstellung, echt Klasse, spielst nicht zufällig auf Echsenkessel?^^


----------



## Rednoez (27. März 2008)

Ja,aber man muss ja auch bedenken,dass Tank vll. nicht die spassigste Form des Spielens ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. März 2008)

Solange das DMG-Meter nicht verboten wird (in Instanzen), mach Random-Tanken wenig Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ-Wolf (27. März 2008)

kurz und bündig: tanken ist ne schwirige und verantworungsvolle sache die nicht immer gewürdigt wird.

also nein zu full-rnd-grps

edit: @Ohrensammler, DMG-Meter-Poster kommen bei mir instant auf die Ignor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Wolf


----------



## Panasori (27. März 2008)

das tanken is auch meistens extrem nervig mit rnd grps. wenn was falsch läuft is der tank schuld, wenn der mage dmg auf das zweite target macht und der krieger aggro verliert is er schlecht und so macht tanken kein spaß. die meisten krieger bei uns auff dem server sin pvp krieger oder fury


----------



## Ciliu (27. März 2008)

ma eben Offtopic:

bin letztens, da bei uns Kara abgesagt wurde mit meinem Tank Random gegangen,
War als MT Krieger Damage Meter 2. -.-


----------



## maggus (28. März 2008)

es gibt nicht zu wenige Tanks, aber durchschnittlich gute Tanks und aufwärts gehen nur mit Freunden oder mit Leuten aus der Gilde in Instanzen, weils einfach stressfreier ist.

Ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten genau eine Instanz mit Randoms gemacht, und das ging nicht wirklich gut. Das Zusammenspiel mit Leuten die man nicht kennt ist sehr schwer, und wenn dann noch ein paar beratungsresisitente Leute dabei sind..


----------



## Sargonnos (28. März 2008)

Ich kanns verstehn warum kaum einer nen Tank spielen möchte.
Bei mir ist das Problem, dass meine Gilde zu klein ist und ich auf RDMs angewiesen bin. Bin zwar nicht der beste Tank und hab auch mal nen schlechten Tag, aber seids die Arena gibt nimmt das verbale Niveau ab und die Anzahl der Nörgler zu. Macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Ich sehs schon bei ner DailyHero garnicht mehr als Selbstverständlich an, dass mit mit mehr Gold rauskommt als man reingeht.

Ich höre bei jeder 2ten Mobgruppe den Heiler Aggro schreien, da mal wieder die Eisfalle auf ihn einprügelt. Dann gibts dauernd Leute denen es nicht schnell genug geht und meinen selbst pullen zu müssen.
Wenn man mit Donnerknall ne Grp von 3 Mobs tanken muss ists eigentlich garantiert dass irgendwer Dmg auf das 2te oder 3te Ziel macht.
Man tritt ner Gruppe bei und wird sofort gekickt mit den Worten "Willst uns verarschen? mit 10k Life willst du tanken?" Die halten es wohl nicht für Möglich dass nen Deff auch nen Offequip grad tragen könnte...

Schlab Hero war auch ätzend. Wir waren eigentlich ne super Truppe, lief alles gut bloß andauernd hatte wer nen Disc und kam nicht wieder. Bis zum Endboss hatten wir glaub ich 5 verschiedene Heiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder ein gutes Beispiel für die *Zwickmühle des Tanks*:
Das Sheep erwacht zu früh. Wenn ich das Add ignoriere läufts zum Heiler, dieser stirbt und ich bins Schuld da ich es ihm nicht abgespottet habe. Würde ich es abspotten lästert der Mage wieder wie son Noob von Tank nichtmal sein Add zufrieden lassen kann und andauernd ausm Sheep raus holt. (Beide Sätze sogar vom gleichen Spieler)


*Patch 2.4 (TdM)*
13:10 Uhr - Server starten
14:00 Uhr - Das erste mal betrete ich die neue Ini, natürlich mit ner RDM-Grp
16:30 Uhr - Ich verlasse die Grp weil ich schon seit 2,5 Std in der Ini bin (mit der 5ten Grp oder so weil dauernd welche die Grp verlassen) und ich gerade mal den ersten Boss ins Gesicht gucken konnte (ja nicht auf Hero auf normal!!!) und sich mal wieder jemand 5 min AfK gemeldet hat und nach 10 min sich meldet mit den Worten er kann doch nicht mit und ist off.
16:31 Uhr - ich werd auch noch angeflüstert was ich für ein Verräter sei, gefolgt von Beleidigungen...

Für mich bleibt die neue Ini erstmal 1-2 Wochen tabu, vorher hab ich keinen Bock mehr dadrauf.


*Karazhan*
Ich bekomme nen Inv und lehne ab. 
Wie willst du nicht Kara stehst doch in der Schleife?
Dann sag doch dass du für Kara inv möchtest, woher soll ich das wissen? Wie weit seid ihr denn und wie gut seid ihr Equipt? (schafft ihr SdNacht?)
Sind gut ne sehr gute Gruppe, stehn vorm Theater
K, dann inv --- wie Ihr seid nur 3 Leute?
Ja wir suchen halt noch Leute...
Dann meldet euch wenn ihr komplett seid ich queste solange weiter...
Resultat: Wir haben Theater im 2ten Versuch geschafft und die Grp hat sich beim Kurator nachm 3ten Wipe aufgelöst - zu wenig Dmg (wusste bis Dato garnicht dass man bei dem großartig wipen kann)


Aber manchmal machts auch Spaß (leider viel zu selten). Nach zahlreichen Versuchen ZH-Hero endlich mal in der benötigten Zeit zu schaffen, hatte ich ne Grp gefunden mit der ich noch 20 min Zeit hatte als wir vorm Endboss standen. Aufm Weg dahin hatten wir nur einen einzigen Toten beim vorletzten Boss. Hab mich so gefreut dass ich jedem 10g geschenkt hatte. Bekam als Dankeschön auch noch massig Heiltränke zugesteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tja und jetzt fragt nochmal warum gibts so wenig Tanks in Wow die mit RDMs mitgehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Naja ich gehe fast Täglich Random in Gruppen und mestens liegt es weder an DmG geilen DD´s oder an schlechten Heilern noch an nicht vorhandenem cc sondern eher an schlechten Tanks wenn es mit der Grp nicht hinhaut...

Die Highlight:
"Ups ich war die ganze Zeit in der Berserkerhaltung... hab mch schon gewundert wieso Spott nicht funktioniert"
...
"Lasst mich jeden mob erst mal auf 60 % Kloppen bevor ihr DmG macht"
bis dahin ist jede Kopfnuss wieder hin
"Ups gar nicht mitbekommen das ich noch Brust und Hose von Rp-Anzug anhabe"
.... kein kommentar
"Was ist Kiten?"
Wohlgemerkt auf 70
"Kein Problem das geht auch mit 2 einhand waffen"
In einer Hero ini...
Aber mein absoluter Favorit ist immer noch:LOL ICH KACHNOOBS... wieso sagt ihr mir nicht gleich das ich noch auf off geskillt bin?"
Naja was soll man noch sagen ausser /igno /kick....

Sicher es gibt auch schlechte Heiler oder DD´s aber manchmal liegt es auch an Tanks...
Deswegen kenne ich viele Heiler und DD´s die nicht mit einem Rnd Tank in Hero inis wollen...

Also nicht immer alles auf die DD´s schieben liebe Tanks^^


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (28. März 2008)

@Sargonnos
genau sowas passiert wohl jedem der nen tank spielt. mein pala war von lvl 61-68 schutz geskillt und ich hab auch einiges erlebt, was mich dazu gebracht hat wieder auf vergeltung umzuskillen (nicht nur der mangelnde dmg beim questen und pvp)
-die leute tun so als sei tanken die einfachste aufgabe der welt und ihre aufgabe (damage) erfordert extreme genauigkeit und kenntnis über die fähigkeiten
-jeder will die zeichen setzen und am besten gleich mal mit pyroschlag pullen
-bei einem wipe ist immer der tank schuld, weil er  a) zu wenig aushält
                                                                          b) irgendein schaf gehauen hat
                                                                          c) kein aggro ziehen kann
keiner kommt auf die idee, dass im falle a) der heiler nix kann
                                                           b) man nicht den mob mit totenkopf sheept
                                                           c) ein aggro-meter ganz nützlich wäre


btw ich glaub irgendwer hier im forum hat ne signatur, die hier gut zum thema passt:

         tank tot  -->  healer schuld
      healer tot  -->  tank schuld
            dd tot  -->  selber schuld

natürlich ist das nur eine faustregel aber in den meisten fällen lässt sie sich anwenden


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> tank tot  -->  healer schuld
> healer tot  -->  tank schuld
> dd tot  -->  selber schuld


naja DD tot heiler und Tank schuld... wäre auch ne möglichkeit...kommt selten vor aber immerhin^^


----------



## Gnarak (28. März 2008)

Bin auch Tank und das gerne, aber habe keinen Bock mehr mit Randomgruppen in Inis zu gehen, in den fast alle PvP equipt sind und ständig Overpowern und dann nur am jammern sind. Also ... gehst Du nur noch in Gilde (alle PvE) und hast Spass..... und lässt jammern das keine Tanks zu finden sind.


----------



## Medoran (28. März 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auf Madmortem is die Lage zurzeit extrem schlimm man findet nur mit Glück oder garkeine (guten) Tanks! Das ist echt schlimm man sieht im Sng channel nur suchen Tank dann go oder so ähnlich, ist das auf eurem Server genauso?



Weil Tanken ein extrem beschissener undankbarer Job ist. Ich tanke eigentlich immer weil ich als dd sowieso nicht mitgenommen werde. Ich zwinge die Leute mittlerweile ins Ts dann hört das mit dem der Tank ist Schuld auf. Auf der andern Seite ist es ganz angenehm weil sich alle Leute um einen reißen. Zumindest wenn man so wie ich einen einigermaßen guten Ruf als Tank genießt.


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

Also ich hab nen Pala tank, und als meine stamgruppe^^ noch regelmäsig unnerwechs war, und wir sogar ab und an nen random mithatten , wunderten sich alle das nen pala so gut agro halten kann^^ nu will ich mich net brüsten, nur damit ihr seht das ich kein tank nap bin, aber nach wiederholten random horror, bin ich nu ein s3 eqiuoter pvp tank^^ warum? ganz einfach, respektlosikkeit , beleidigung, und die miese behauptung ich kann keine agro halten, tja selbst schuld wen hunter oder mage first damage machen ohne das antanken abzuwarten, ich lauf ja auch net loss wen se oom sind oder wie seht ihr das? und als mir dan inner inse nach dem ich 5 mall drine war Tankschultern von nem stoffie wechgerollt wurden weil ich grad umgekommen bin und der priest wat brauchte ummich zurezzen war der offen aus, ich weis warum keine mehr tankt. Ist zwar schade all dennen gegenüber die ihre klasse beherschen und wissen was teamplay inner ini is und die eier haben auch bis zum ende durchzuhalten ( von wegen first whip  , leave group) aber das hat sich die wow comuniti selber vernichtet ( rechtscreibfehler sind beabsichtig und dürfen behalten werden)


----------



## Sidious75 (28. März 2008)

Ich bin auch auf Madmortem zuhause und kann bestätigen was der TE sagt.
Man findet kaum einen Tank, weil die meisten Krieger Arena machen wollen und keine Lust aufs Tanken haben.
Das verbale niveau ist besonders auf Madmortem nicht das beste und ich habs deswegen satt mit randoms in Instanzen zu gehen.

Grüssle


----------



## EliteOrk (28. März 2008)

Unterscheide Tank =/= Krieger..

Tanks sind aber trotzdem Mangelware, obwohl es viele feral dudus gibt die aber meinen, dmg machen zu müssen...

Bei den Kriegern isses was anderes, die müssten extra umspeccen, hohe repkosten, scheiss massenaggro skills (stressig zu spielen) etc...


----------



## Karoon (28. März 2008)

Und was lernen wir aus dem ganzen?^^

Seit lieb zu eurem tank/Healer dann geht man auch wieder mit den leuten^^

Was immer geil is sind die ninja inv´s ohne hallo ect...ablehnen/igno und dann rumheulen...oder letzten angewhispert worden...Deff/Holy?.../igno ftw^^

ich für meinen teil war tdm einmal und werd da nie wieder reingehen..sieht schick aus is nett gemacht aber loot is nixmehr für mich und rnd´s gehe ich weder mit healer noch mit warri...ausser es sind 3 leute dabei die ich kenne...die besten sind dann noch ohne ts und absprache ect....darum kann ich mich auch nimmer an meine letzte hero ini erinnern...was bin ich froh das ich da nimmer rein muss

Und auch ich hab schon nem guten tank kohle für reppkosten zugesteckt obwohl ich´s nie dicke hab XD..da könnten sich evtl noch ein paar ein beispiel dran nehmen...^^


----------



## Fumacilla (28. März 2008)

is auf nathrezim auch so... kein wunder... man schaue sich die neue ini tdm an... da soll nen tank hin und als belohnung gibts null drops für den netten mann / die nette frau in platte? lächerlich... 

dd´s können ihr equip mit s1 zur not etwas aufbessern (ich spreche hier von waffen) auch die heilende klasse, aber gibts denn deffitems? nein!

blizzard solte sich mehr bemühen die tanks bei laune zu halten sonst gibts bald keine tanks mehr!


----------



## dooley (28. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Machen wir mal die Gegenfrage: Wieso möchte keiner mehr Tank sein?...
> 
> Ich war selber Tank und finde es unverschämt wie sich manche über einen beschweren, wenn mal einen Wipe macht oder so solche Dinge. Manchmal bekomme ich auch Komplimente weil ich gut tanke, aber meistens ist es so Ich tanke so gut wie es geht und die andren  Leute spielen wie das letzte Arsc... dann macht sowas auch kein Spaß.



/sign

Ich spiele nen Tank und mir macht es Spass aber wenn solche dinge passieren wie zb gestern sag ich mir warum lässt du dich von ner Random übereden !

Folgendes is passiert:

Ich pull 3 ten boss in Tdm ,während der boss und seine adds auf mich zu wackel knallt der shadow schonma wie blöd seine cast in den wanzt der off sturmangriff und der mage meint jetzt is dann zeit für Ae wir haben ja nen prot! 
WIPE lol! warum is schnell geklärt adds sind spot imun und auch nen prot braucht paar sek antankzeit bevor AE gebombt werden kann.
2ter try des selbe spiel nur der offtank will mir etwas antankzeit gönnen die anderen 2 net Wipe der shadow leavet die gruppe und beleidigt mich wie schlecht ich bin (das wir gerade ma 20 min bis zu dem gebraucht haben hatte er sehr scnell vergessen) . 

Der Tank bekommt die Schuld und ihr fragt euch warum ihr keine Tanks findet .


----------



## Napexus (28. März 2008)

Tanks & Heiler was is das?^^ Auf meinem Server Antonidas haben wir das selbe Problem, is echt schwer nen tank bzw nen heiler zu finden, weil die meisten auf DMG geskillt sind oder einfach keinen bock haben zu tanken bzw zu heilen^^ aber naja das prob gibt es überall^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. März 2008)

TheRealGrandM schrieb:


> Also ich spiele sowohl einen DD (Magier) als auch einen Tank (Feraldruide) und ich muss sagen, das Spiel als Tank ist etwas völlig anderes. Auf einmal hat man in Instanzen echt zu tun und muss nicht nur mit einer Taste Frostblitze/Feuerbälle spamen. Gleichzeit ist das Spiel als Tank in einer schlechten Gruppe aber auch echt frustrieren. Wie oft ich es inzwischen erlebe, dass bei Kämpfen gegen mehrere Mob weder die Schafe noch die Eisfallen ordentlich funktionieren und grundsätzlich von den DD´s die Ziele ausgewählt werden, die ich nun gerade nicht im Fokus habe. Nur beim anschließenden Geschrei, da sind die DD´s dann wieder echt gut.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich packe auch oft lieber meinen Magier aus. Das ist sozusagen der Easymode.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi war mit ner gruppe und meinem hexer in ulda^^ wir hatten en 50 prot pala und noch viel dmg im petto, da ich da nie ordentlich meine SB und dots durchbringen konnte hab ich immer meinen ich bring mich selbst um aoe gezündet. Aggro gezogen gestorben^^ hab mich nie beschwert muss en Glische sein. bei wipes hab ich immer aufgepasst und weiß ganz genau wer schuld war (manchmal auch ich weil ich was von einem mage hab Unfug, einfach mal noch was pullen, schaffe just for fun zudotten, fearn, all son scheiß, aber nur wenns sicher is^^) 

hmm jaja tanks haben es schwer lvl auch grad einen waffen krieger hoch^^ wird später deff und nen feral dudu


----------



## DJ CJ (28. März 2008)

<<<selber tank  

warum keiner tanken will:
tanks gehn nach dem sie kara eq haben nur noch selten oder gar nicht mehr rnd ( so wie ich)
tanks haben hohe repkosten 
wenn wipe is dan wirds meistens  auf den tank geschoben
und  seit dem patch ab wohllwolend in hero  sind zum teil richtige naps in den inis  als ddler oder heiler unterwegs^^


----------



## Scaner (28. März 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Und es ist auch wirklich schwer "gute" Tanks zu finden.[/size=4]




Dieser Spruch hat die meisten Tanks ausgerottet. Ein Spruch der salonfähig
wurde und jeden Tanks erst einmal als "nicht gut" betituliierte.


----------



## Ripclawsone (28. März 2008)

Also, ich bin Tank auf Madmortem und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich seit Monaten nicht mehr in einer Ini war. 
Grund?
Meine Repkosten waren grundsätzlich höher als mein normales Einkommen, und warum? Weil ich eine Ini auch zu Ende bringe wenn ich sie betrete, egal wie schlecht die Grp ist, aber gedankt haben es nur wenige.
Das einzige was getankt wurde regelmäßig, war Kara, und da alle Bosse ohne Probs, aber das war auch Gildenintern und nicht Random, den da kann ich mein Gold auch wegschmeißen...traurig aber wahr


----------



## kernkraft6 (28. März 2008)

Ich spiel meinen Main einen Tank fast nicht mehr weil farmen einfach ne Qual is, und dauernd umskillen is echt n bissl nervig! 

An sich is tanken ne tolle Sache aber Questen, Farmen etc. id der ultimative Spasskiller!!!!


----------



## meckermize (28. März 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> ich war mal tank und ich kann die tanks gut verstehn tanken ist einfach scheiße
> und ein guter tank war ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rofl genau wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja stimmt immer auf die Nuss zu bekommen hat nix spannendes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

<====Tank

Die Gefahr mit einer Rnd Gruppe reinzugehen und sinnlos Reppkosten zu Farmen ist zu hoch. als das man auf anfragen von unbekannten mit ja reagieren würde. Das ist einer der wenigen vorteile als Tank, man kommt immer in ne ini rein, da die mangelware sind und DD's findet man überall.


----------



## Mirek (28. März 2008)

Naja ich denke Blizzard sieht auch, dass auf vielen Servern n Tankproblem ist.
Ich glaub das ist auch der Grund weswegen der Todesritter ins Spiel integriert wird.... leider...


----------



## LdVoldemort (28. März 2008)

Naja ist ja auch kein Wunder das es kaum Tanks und primät Def-Krieger gibt.

Die Bekommen ja auch nur von Blizz in den Hintern getreten !

Alle Klassen können sich mit PvP schon mal eine brauchbare Grundaustattung zulegen, für eine Deff Krieger gibt es genau 0.0 Items !

Ich bin selber MT bei uns in der Gilde und musste damals um mir blaue Def-Klamotten zusammenzufarmen ein Halbes jahr lang in inis Farmen, wer hat schon solche Geduld ? Denn auch die Droprate von Def-Krieger Klamotten ist mehr als bescheiden !

Und der neue Patch zeigt es auch schon wieder, die Items und Rezepte die mach sich für Ruf kaufen kann (die bis jetzt sichtbar sind), sind alle wieder nur für DDs oder Heiler.

Also weshalb sollte man also einen Def-Krieger spielen ? Ich mache es nur weil ich bei uns in der Gilde gebraucht werde.

Und ich denke mal Schutz-Palas und Tank-Bärchen haben es hier auch nicht viel leichter !


----------



## Turican (28. März 2008)

Wieviel Änfänger hier sind.

Krieger haben keine höheren Kosten als andere Klassen.
Jäger kaufen teure Pfeile,Magier Pulver....d.h es ist alles ausgeglichen.

Zum Thema "random" ,dämlicher Begriff,ihr seid selbst welche.
Oder glaub ich ernsthaft dass ihr besser seid als ein beliebiger Spieler,macht euch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wieviel Änfänger hier sind.
> 
> Krieger haben keine höheren Kosten als andere Klassen.
> Jäger kaufen teure Pfeile,Magier Pulver....d.h es ist alles ausgeglichen.
> ...



Rnd bedeutet in diesem Fall Spieler, die man nicht kennt und noch nie mit ihnen irgendwo unterwegs war, auf anderes achte ich persönlich gar nicht. Mir ist es wichtiger zu wissen, was ich von den leuten zu erwarten hab und nicht wie sie equipped sind oder ob sie imba skill haben, das ist eher zweitranging.


Bezüglich höheren Kosten, die Kosten eines Def-Tanks sind nicht höher als die der anderen klassen. Allerdings ist der Farm aufwand ein wenig höher, da es halt teilweise mehr zeit braucht, zumindest bei denen die keine FArm Twinks haben.

Also. mach dich selbst nicht lächerlich so n müll zu posten und überleg vorher was du schreibst anstatt gleich mal wen von der Seite anzumachen.


----------



## Pruzze (28. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

das ist mal ein wirklich interessantes Thema.

Das liegt wohl daran, dass es immer mehr am Verständnis fehlt, worum es in diesem Spiele auch geht, um Gruppenspiel. Nein, da wird nur auf Damagameter geschielt und geprollt, wie toll man doch sei und wieviel DMG man raus"gekloppt" hat. Die sehen anspruchsvolle inis scheinbar mehr wie pvp, und aggro halten und ziehen sind Fremdwörter.
Ja, ich weiss, wovon ich rede, Sohnemann spielt ´nen 70iger Deffkrieger als Tank und ich einen 63iger Protpala. Und es macht uns Spass, vor allem, wenn die Mitspieler auch mal einen Teil der Repkosten übernehmen.

Kleine Episode am Rande: gestern rein zum Spass im Bollwerk zu dritt, 63pala als tank, 61jäger und 61druide. Der dudu sollte heilen - wie gesagt, just for fun. Letzten Endes habe ich den Dudu 2 mal rezzen müssen, Tank rezzt Heiler, war irgendwie lustig))

Also Leute, gebt den Tanks bissel was zu den Repkosten und flamet den Tank net voll, wenn seine Aggro mal nicht reicht, um gegen  -zig Mobs diese zu halten, wenn von hinten die DD alles rauszuhauen, was die STäbe halten.

In diesem Sinne

Hagen


----------



## Kal Jerico (28. März 2008)

Es muss schon mindestens 6 Wochen seit dem letzten "Keine Tanks"-Whine Thread her sein...war mal wieder Zeit für einen.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von Gründen, warum es keine Tanks mehr gibt:

-Der durchschnittliche DD lehnt sich in seinem Sessel zurück und wartet darauf, dass der Tank die Schlachtzeichen setzt. Natürlich nicht ohne zwei mal zu Fragen wozu Quadrat/Dreieck/Whatever steht.

-2 Sekunden nach dem Pull wird drauflosgerotzt was das Zeug hält. Klar, wenn der Tank die Aggro von nem Pyroblast nicht halten kann, dann ist er ein mieser Tank.

-Der DD, der Aggro kriegt ist grundsätzlich das Opfer. Auch wenn er Omen hat. Und der Tank Spott auf CD hält. Und den DD drei mal ermahnt hat, auf die Aggro zu achten.

-Jeder Idiot glaubt, dir deinen Job erklären zu müssen.

-Egal in welcher Reihenfolge du die Mobgruppen holst, es gibt sicher jemanden, der rumjammert.

-Ein Tank kann PvP und Farmen/Farmquests vergessen

-Es gibt immer wieder DD's die glauben die auslachen zu müssen, wenn du dich 2 minuten an nem Mob abmühst. Grad gestern hat mich ein Schurke angelacht...und 15 mins später angewhispert, ob ich für ihn eine Inze tanke. Wie war wohl die Antwort?

-Repkosten > Profit

-Du bist grundsätzlich an allem Schuld. Für die DDs baust du zu wenig Aggro auf und die healer jammern darüber, dass du zuviel Schaden nimmst (subtextlolol, Boonequip)




> Jäger kaufen teure Pfeile,Magier Pulver....d.h es ist alles ausgeglichen.
> 
> Zum Thema "random" ,dämlicher Begriff,ihr seid selbst welche.
> Oder glaub ich ernsthaft dass ihr besser seid als ein beliebiger Spieler,macht euch nicht lächerlich.



Random heisst nichts anderes als "zufällig""ziellos"...und genau das trifft zu. Und ja, für eine Stammgruppe, die ein Tank sucht bin ich auch ein random...weis nicht wo dein Problem liegt...

Das gesabbel von Mages und Jägern ist bemitleidenswert. Ein guter Hunter macht mit Grollhufleder einen Stundensatz von mehr als 130g. Er kann die Netherschwingen Daylies ALLEINE machen und garniert dafür 100g, beim Mage genau das selbe. Was kann der Tank? Ohne einen Farmtwink kann er "feuer über Skettis" für 12g pro Tag machen...und eine Heroic Daylie...das reicht dann genau für die Repkosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (28. März 2008)

Ich bin Krieger, und hab momentan einfach besseres zu tun als zu Tanken. Randoms Tank ich schon aus Prinzip nicht, weil es einem unnötig das Leben schwer macht. Ich bin einer von den Leuten, die ein Problem damit haben sich beschimpfen zu lassen und es ist wirklich frustrierend, wenn jeder in der Gruppe irgendwas haut. Und da es leider so viele 70er gibt, die kaum Instanzerfahrung haben lass ich es lieber bleiben. Immerhin braucht man ja auch Def-Equipp dafür, und für Def-Equipp muss man unbedingt in Instanzen. Als DD kann man immerhin auch PVP machen um sich halbwegs zu equippen (zumindest als Krieger)
Da mach ich doch lieber PvP und Daylies und farm ein bisschen fürs Epicmount.

Kurz ein paar Punkte warum viele Tank keinen Bock haben ohne feste Gruppe zu Tanken:

1. Der Tank ist immer öfter der Gearschte, der Schuld ist, wenn es mal nicht läuft.
2. Der Tank hat die höchsten Reppkosten und braucht imhho auch das beste (zum reppen teuerste) Equip.
3. Das Geld das man zum Reppen und so braucht kann man sich nicht so leicht wie jeder DD erfarmen.
4. Im PVP ist man nur für spezielle Aufgaben nützlich und ansonsten total überflüssig.
5. Tank-Equip ist durch PVP nicht zugänglich, anders als Off-Equip und erfordert viel Farmarbeit.

Wenn ich so einen Auwand betreiben würde, dann nur wenn ich den Content durch habe, für den ich DMG brauche (PVP, Questen, Epicmount Farmen) und eine fixe Gruppe habe mit der ich regelmäßig mit kann.


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. März 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Bin auch Tank und das gerne, aber habe keinen Bock mehr mit Randomgruppen in Inis zu gehen, in den fast alle PvP equipt sind und ständig Overpowern und dann nur am jammern sind. Also ... gehst Du nur noch in Gilde (alle PvE) und hast Spass..... und lässt jammern das keine Tanks zu finden sind.



Genau DAS ist der Punkt - Randomgruppen beinhalten fast immer PVP-Spieler, die von dem Wort "Aggro" vielleicht die Schreibweise kennen, sonst aber nichts. Geschweige denn von Fokus Damage.

Ich wurde letztens auch in einer Heroic als Noob bezeichnet. Nur ein Magier in der Gruppe, also ein Schaf, und noch 3 Mobs zu tanken als Druide. Zugegeben, das ist nicht soooo endlos einfach. Zumindest nicht, wenn man keine Antankzeit bekommt und der PvP-Jäger einen Mehrfachschuß als Eröffnung nimmt und sich danach totstellt, als die Mobs auf ihn zulaufen -> Heiler hat Aggro -> Wipe


----------



## Soylent (28. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mich immer totlachen, wenn ich diese Skill>Equip - Sprüche lese. Das kommt dann immer von denen, die scheiße equiped sind.
Und nach deiner Aussage "Bin halt kein Bosstank" hat die Gruppe, die dich sofort kickte wohl instinktiv richtig entschieden. Was will ich in einer Instanz mit einem deftank, der keine Bosse tanken kann? Weshalb gehe ich denn in eine Instanz, um den Trash umzuhauen?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (28. März 2008)

guten morgen

ich habe meinen ersten char hochgespielt. tauren krieger weil er mir optisch am besten gefallen hat ^^
ich habe ihn auf fury geskillt weil ich gelesen hatte das der leichter zu leveln ist und ich immo wenig zeit für inis habe. hatte mir fest vorgenommen mit 70 auf deff umzuskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nachdem ich als fury kleine innis getankt habe und nachdem was ich alles lese werde ich sicher nen fury bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe mir versucht tankausrüstung zu farmen/bauen/kaufen aber auch hier findet man nichts gescheites.. habe auch keinen farmchar der mir die rep-kosten besorgen könnte..
fazit für mich ich bleibe fury - spiele ein wenig pvp - mache brav meine dailys - farme nen bisschen rum und ziehe mir nen hexertwink hoch ^^ der hat seinen tank gleich am mann und kann gut farmen.
getankt wird nur noch selten nebenbei mit der gilde und ab und an mit wenigen aus der fl wenn sich wirklich keiner findet


----------



## Eroberer_Dânîel (28. März 2008)

Also ich bin Defftank Auf Nefarian und war die letzten 2 Tage TdM und es ist immer das Gleiche Zeichen mach ich bis auf die eine Ini wo es der Mage Machte.Pull war Geplant ---> Schuss----> 2xSheep----> bis zu dem Punkt war ich Glücklich----> Eisfalle ----->DMG----->Schuld---->wipe anmache als Boon von einen Hunter s2 ----->Schau das wars

Es gibts nur Doofe Anmachen kein Haste gut gemacht oder wie sollen wir es anders machen.Das ist das Prob warum ich auf Suchen Tank nicht antworte gehe 3xam Tag jetzt die ini nur noch GI weil ich da noch ein Bissel Geld für repkosten bekommen.Zum PVP Mache mit 2H-Kolben und HS 1,2-1,5 Krit 800-900 noncrit 2 1H Waffen 800-900 non crit 1k-1,3k Crit und Tank als Gladio hat schon CC daher auch nicht die schlechteste Skillung Heiler wie ich bei Dudus Merkte Haben Probs wie auch Priester Schami macht Schaden als Heiler da denkste WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MFG Eroberer_Dânîel


----------



## Orotava (28. März 2008)

Das ich (Def-Tank) es kategorisch ablehne mit Randomgruppen in Instanzen zu gehen hat verschiedene Gründe.


Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist die Zuverlässigkeit. Nicht selten kam es in der Vergangenheit vor, daß Spieler in einer Instanz, mal mit mal ohne Ankündigung, einfach die Gruppe verlassen haben. 


Dann muss man sagen, daß Spieler in Randomgruppen sehr oft glauben sie könnten machen was sie wollen. Magier fangen an zu pullen, Schurken hauen ab der ersten Sekunden Klingenwirbel rein und Hexer glauben weil sie 10k Leben haben können sie einen dritten Mob ganz alleine mit 1-Tasten-Kombo Schattenblitz bearbeiten etc.


Was mich immer wieder wundert: Wenn man mit Spielern und deren Mainchars seiner Gilde in eine Instanz geht fliegt man da förmlich durch. So nun loggen 2 auf einen Twink und man ist nur unwesentlich langsamer weil alle nach wie vor sich an die Taktik (die in den 5er Inistanzen ja nun wirklich simpel gehalten ist) halten. Aber es bleibt nach wie vor ein angenehmer und entspannter Run. Mit Randomgruppen die keinesfalls schlecht ausgerüstet sind sind 90% der Runs einfach nur chaotisch. Da fragt man sich wieso das so sein muss.


Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Tatsache, daß Tanks (zumindest Def-Krieger) Wutprobleme bekommen wenn sie zu gute Ausrüstung ihr Eigen nennen. Ich selbst bin Kara/Gruul/SSC equippt und es nervt mich einfach das man gezwungen ist in 5er Instanzen drei Rüstungsteile abzulegen um überhaupt mal Wut zu bekommen. 


Für 5er Instanzen gilt:
- Damage Dealer mit besserer Ausrüstung machen MEHR Schaden
- Heiler mit besserer Ausrüstung heilen MEHR
- Tanks mit besserer Ausrüstung tanken SCHLECHTER


Das ist irgendwie total sinnfrei. Man raidet, schmiedet, tauscht Heroicmarken ein und was weiss ich noch um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern, und in 5er Instanzen darf man diese Sachen nicht anziehen weil man sonst nicht die Aggro hält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was sicherlich auch eine Rolle spielt ist die eingeschränkte Spielbarkeit eines Def-Kriegers. Man kann außerhalb der Instanzen werder vernünftig questen noch ernsthaft BG´s machen. Daher logge ich z.B. auf einen Twink mit dem ich questen kann und schon geht ein Tank in der "/who Krieger Liste" verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (28. März 2008)

auf Wrathbringer geht es noch so...
Naja , erstellt euch alle n Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregorius (28. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Krieger haben keine höheren Kosten als andere Klassen.
> Jäger kaufen teure Pfeile,Magier Pulver....d.h es ist alles ausgeglichen.



Jeder, der auf die Mütze bekommt, hat von Grund auf erstmal höhere Repkosten als einer der ausschließlich durch Tode defekte Rüstung bekommt, das ist ein Fakt. Weiterhin ist es nicht selten so, dass die MTs in Gilden bevorzugt ausgestattet werden und oft so ziemlich das beste und damit am kostenintensivsten zu reparierende Equip haben.

Was die Materialkosten angeht, ist Jäger zwar ein wirklich gutes Beispiel, denn ich denke der Jäger ist der teuerste DD in diesem Spiel, aber "Magierpulver"... wenn man sich nicht gerade zu Tode wiped kann man das vernachlässigen, da dies nur für die Massenbuffs benutzt werden und wie oft wird in einer Ini gebuffed... selbst in einem Raid sind so viele Mages dabei, dass jeder einzelne nur geringe Mengen Pulver verbraucht, und das gilt imho für die anderen Klassen (Ankhs etc) genauso...

Allerdings sollten Kosten nie über eine mögliche Ini entscheiden, sondern ausschließlich der Spielspass, und den habe ich als Tankadin einfach eher mit einer Truppe aus mir bekannten Spielern als in einer zusammengewürfelten Gruppe, was für mich der Hauptgrund ist fast ausschließlich gildenintern Instanzen zu besuchen und höchstens mal kurz bei Gruppenquests auszuhelfen, die meist so schnell und leicht erledigt sind, dass da nicht viel schief gehen kann und man auch keine Gefahr läuft ins TS zu müssen mit Leuten die einem evtl nicht so zusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. März 2008)

Ich hab das Glück das wir immer einen sehr guten Palatank in unserer Stammgruppe haben. *gg Aber ich hab auch schon Tage erleben müssen das die Gruppe voll war und wir Stundenlang einen Tank gesucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen ziehen meine Frau und ich nun ein Tank/Heilergespann nach ^^


----------



## Uthser (28. März 2008)

Ich hab auch auf Deftank umgeskillt, bin am equip farmen und und und.
Allerdings ist es recht nervig.
Ständig die non Heros zu machen nur um an entsprechndes equip zu kommen während die andern die Heros nach immer besseren Items abfarmen.
Für Heros fehtl mir das nötige equip.
Das dropt in Heros.
Für Heros fehlt mir....

Das schöne am Tank sein ist ganz einfach.
Tank sucht...und schon kann man es sich aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings finde ich die Ansprüche an einen Tank recht stressig.
Vorallem da sich meist die DDs nicht unter Kontrolle haben und dann der Tank schuld sein soll.
Ich beginn den ersten Mob einer Gruppe anzugrteifen und schon saust ein Pyro oder Kettenblitz an mir vorbei, ich ahbs dann so gelöst dass die Agro behalten werden darf wenn sie einer findet.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (28. März 2008)

Oute mich mal als Off-Tank im Aufbaustadium.


----------



## dooley (28. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 8,5 k life und jeder 2te schlag trifft dich nit.Dich soll garkein schlag treffen!
Das was du an schaden bekommst sollte allerhöchstens duch den block durch gehn oder durch casts erfolgen.
Bei 8,5 k life kann man dich nit ma als trashtank einsetzten egal wie hoch dein spielerischer skill is ^^ wenn du als tank kein entsprechendes equip hast bist du unbrauchbar denn ich kenne keinen der durch spielerischen skill seine ausweichchancen oder des life erhöht^^ 

Skill>Equip lol so nennt sich also nen tank der geonehitet wird


----------



## Uranius (28. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Krieger haben keine höheren Kosten als andere Klassen.
> Jäger kaufen teure Pfeile,Magier Pulver....d.h es ist alles ausgeglichen.



Soll ich mal lachen?
Ich hab also keine höheren Kosten?
Schonmal Tank gewesen heutzutage?
Ich führe dir kurz mal meine Equips auf:

- Off Equip (manchmal wird Schaden halt gebraucht oder bei Wut Problemen)
- Eis und Natur Resi Equip (Hydross FTW!)
- Arkan Equip (sehr nütlich beim 2ten Boss neue 5er Inst)
- Def Equip in verschiedenen Ausführungen ( Ausdauer usw)

Meißt sterbe ich als erster. Halt Tank. Wenn die 4 anderen es dann schaffen die Mob Gruppe zu legen, wer hat Repkosten und wer nicht? Vorallem wenn man mehrere Equips mit sich rumschleppen muss.

Hmmm mal nachdenken was brauch man den noch so? Fläschchen, Bufffood usw.
Kostet ja kein Geld der Spaß.

Ich gehe Random, helfe wo ich kann und hab mir noch nie meine Repkosten bezahlen lassen die gut und gerne mal bei 30 G pro Reperatur liegen.

Aber solche Aussagen nerven mich schon bischel an. 
Genauso dieses Unverständnis mancher Leute die fragen ob man mitgeht und wenn man dann mal nein sagt gleich böse werden.


----------



## Yaminia (28. März 2008)

voll meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tank zu sein ist schwer.
War bis 70 nur MS-Krieger, mit 70 dann mal angefangen in Inis zu gehen ( hatte ab BC 1xeine Ini von innen gesehen und es war der Horror, entweder war ich schuld oder der heiler, es wurde so was von rum gekotz das ich nie wieder eine Ini sehen wollte)

nach dem ich 70 geworden bin mal ganz vorsichtig in Inis gegangen. Habe von vornherein gesagt "ich kenne die Ini nicht"  tja entweder kam dann egal wir zeigen es dir oder ne dann lass mal. Die die es mir dann gezeigt haben, haben dann dafür gesorgt das es mir wieder Spaß gemacht hat in Inis zu gehen  

nun Skill ich fast jedes WE zum Def um 
gehe in den lfg channel und dann mal schauen ,ist einer lieb zu mir gehe ich gerne mit ,kommen blöde fragen dann lehne ich ich ab 
Umskillkosten und Repkosten sind ja dank der Dailys (eventuell Farmberufe) schnell wieder drin

ich kann nicht sagen das ich ein guter Tank bin fehlt mir die Erfahrung zu aber ich kann auch net sagen das ich grottenschlecht bin ,denke auch das es auf die Mitspieler ankommt 

war mal eine Ini da hatte die grp bis zum 2 Boss nur wipes ,alle mussten reppen gehen aber danach ging es und es hat sogar sehr viel Spaß gemacht ,keiner hat rum gemault oder sonstiges 
auch wipen kann witzig sein


----------



## rushiflauschi (28. März 2008)

Auf Nera`thor passt das eigentlich... Außerdem ham wir so ziemlich die besten Tanks bei uns in der Gilde xD
Hail to the Alliance! Hail to Nera`thor! Hail to <Mahlzeit>!


----------



## alchilèes (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> naja DD tot heiler und Tank schuld... wäre auch ne möglichkeit...kommt selten vor aber immerhin^^


stirbt der dd hat er nicht auf seine aggro geachtet, daran ist er selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barkingdog (28. März 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Normalerweiße weiß ja der Tank in den Gruppen meistens wo der  Hase lang läuft, aber wenn dies der Fall ist und andre Gruppenmitglieder es besser wissen ist das schonmal kacke und wenn dann die Leute das nicht machen was der Tank möchte um das einfacher zu machen.. wird der Tank danna uch nie mehr mit Euch in eine Instanz gehn.
> 
> Es liegt einfach meistens an euch.



das ist mal eine gute einstellung mehr davon in dem game, denn es ist manchmal schon echt krass was man sich als tank anhören darf. bin selber tank und eigendlich denke ich das ich meine job ganz gut mache nur wenn ich dann manche dds sehe die einen nicht mal antanken lassen und dann noch nach einem wipe sagen "du kanst keine aggor halten usw" bekomme ich einen echten würgeanfall. ich persönlich gehe schon garnicht mehr mit irgendwelchen randoms mit weil ich auf die beleidigungen kein nerv mehr habe.
und meiner meinung nach wird es von tag zu tag schlimmer weil jeder dd meint er wäre so imba.
aber ich sag mir imer es kann nur besser werden was ich aber stärk bezweifel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (28. März 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> ich war mal tank und ich kann die tanks gut verstehn tanken ist einfach scheiße
> und ein guter tank war ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






ich war auvh mal tank......das macht einfch keineb spass also is es bicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Timewarp85 (28. März 2008)

Auf Wrathbringer siehts fast genauso aus ^^ Tank´s und Heiler sind da auch mangelware, aber ich kann die tanks gut verstehen. Hohe Rep kosten ständiges gemaule vom Rest der Grp bei nem Wipe. Naja da hätt ich auch keine Lust mehr mit leuten die nich in meiner Gilde/Friendlist sind ne grp aufzumachen. 

Bei mir in der Gilde wird das so gehandhabt das der oder die Tanks am ende von jedem was zu den repkosten dabei bekommen, was ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm finde.

Mfg Time


----------



## Valafrit (28. März 2008)

Ein Problem für mich, las Tank ist, dass man zwar 5er Inis ohne Ende tanken soll, aber die großen Raids haben meist 2-3 feste Tanks. Wo besteht für mich als Tank der Anreiz 5er Inis zu tanken und dann net weiter? 
Des Problem für mich sind die Gilden die nicht in der Lage sind auch mal Leute auszuwechseln oder durchzutauschen.....und des wird mit Sicherheit auch noch anderen so gehen. Also wozu soll ich tanken?


----------



## Tanknix (28. März 2008)

Valafrit schrieb:


> Ein Problem für mich, las Tank ist, dass man zwar 5er Inis ohne Ende tanken soll, aber die großen Raids haben meist 2-3 feste Tanks. Wo besteht für mich als Tank der Anreiz 5er Inis zu tanken und dann net weiter?
> Des Problem für mich sind die Gilden die nicht in der Lage sind auch mal Leute auszuwechseln oder durchzutauschen.....und des wird mit Sicherheit auch noch anderen so gehen. Also wozu soll ich tanken?




Wir haben eine Tank Rotation, die RL bedingt ist. Haben im Moment 5 Def-Warris am Start, wovon selten mehr als 3 mitkönnen sei es wegen der Arbeit etc, des Weiteren haben wir 2 Druiden die Tanken können da sie ein sehr gutes Tank Eq haben und auch fähige Tankadine sind in Notfällen vorhanden. Zur not springt auch ein Off-Warri ein der auch ein gutes Def EQ hat.

ICh überlege ob ich meinen Paladin auf 70 auf meinen alten Acc Transen soll, dann kann ich in inis Tanken und mich dabei healen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Multiboxing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (28. März 2008)

Es gibt schon gute Tanks.

Nur sind die guten Tanks meistens schon in guten Händen und müssen sich nicht erst lange eine Grp suchen.
Und es wird von allen Seiten ja auch die Tanks vergrault.
- nerviges farmen
- höhre Reppkosten
- zB als einer der wenigen der keine Waffe durch die neuen Heromarken erhält. Blizz will wohl uns in die Raids zwingen
- eingeschränktes PVP

PVP geht bei mir als Prot auch gegen Nahkämpfer und WS/ADS Flaggen AV tanken. nur der Rest ist müssig.

Und dann wird einem noch der Spaß durch andere Spieler vermiest. 2 Beispiele:
Wollte meine erste Hero gehen. War da noch Gildenlos. Mecha wurde noch ein Tank gesucht. Dachte mir das es
mit meinem Equip auch gehen sollte. Vor allem da der Heiler aus ner sehr guten Gilde kam und entsprechendes
Equip hatte. Frag also an und werde nur gefragt ob ich mehr als 15k !! HP unbuffed hätte. Kinnlade wieder 
einränken. Hat lange gedauert bis ich sie überredet hatte es trotzdem zu versuchen. Wollte es zeigen das es 
geht. Und sind auch durch gekommen danach. (Die 15k habe ich immer noch nicht obwohl ich SSC/TK mit 
tanke)
Gehe WS und werde von einem Off Krieger nur mit "LOL Prot" und Aufforderungen zum leaven begrüsst. Das 
ich als Flaggenträger sehr hilfreich bin und mit meinem guten Healequi auch was reissen kann hat ihm nicht 
interessiert. Naja ist selber dann geleaved und hat halt die 3 Marken für den Sieg eben nicht bekommen.

Habe aber ansonsten mit Rnds in Inis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit einigen gehe ich immer noch gerne
Inis. Dann noch ne nette Gilde und ich stehe jetzt den Leuten die ich nicht kenne so gut wie gar nicht mehr
zur verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. März 2008)

Also ich bin Tank auf Perenolde.....sobald ich im SnG bin kommen 500 Whispers ob ich mit will, gerade seit Mittwoch mit den neuen Inzen.... ich tanke gerne, es is ma ne herausforderung als nur am Boss zu stehen und dmg zu machen ^^
Ich überlege mich bezahlen zu lassen XD

MfG Vannek


----------



## Visi0n (28. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer gut vorstellen wie es einem tank gehen mag, ich als Healer sehe mich den gleichen problemen zum Glück nicht gegenüber, ich krieg nur mecker wenns nen Wipe gibt, aber die Leute die einen dann anmeckern sind einfach dumm.
> 
> Sorry DDs, aber wenn mein Omen mir anzeigt das is nur ganz knapp hinterm tank hänge mit der Aggro ist es mir scheißegal wieviel aggro ihr habt und ob ihr totgekloppt werdet, ich heile nicht, ebenso diese ganzen healschreie immer, ich sage es direkt am Anfang, der Tank geht vor, wenn ich mir absolut sicher sein kann das er keinem Risiko ausgesetzt ist seit ihr dran, wenn nicht, krepiert halt.
> 
> ...




Zustimm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so soll es sein das der tank vorgeht .. wobei eh nur der tank dmg kassieren sollte außer es handelt sich um aoe etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lantana28 (28. März 2008)

hi all

Gut als tank haste es nimmer nicht leicht war schon immerso, also wenn ihr gold probs habt dann einfach farmchar, oder einfach mit epic mount erze farmen, wenn ihre entsprechende offrüsi habt lässt sich auch prima farmen

das tanks fehlen ist auch schon immer gewesen, aber krieger z.B. ist die häufigst gespieltze wow klasse... 
rumheulen bringt nichts gewöhnt euch einfahc dran tanks stundenlang zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg lantanah Lothar, KdL


----------



## Captain_Chaos (28. März 2008)

Ich als Tank kann dazu nur sagen, dass es im Moment mal überhaupt keinen Spaß macht mit Gruppen in Instanzen zu gehen. Egal warum man wiped, der Tank ist IMMER schuld. Und das geht mir derzeit so dermaßen auf den Sack, dass ich es mir einfach nicht antun will als Tank in eine Inze zu gehen. Da farme ich lieber oder mach PvP.

In den vergangenen Tagen hatte ich dazu wieder ein sehr einschneidendes Erlebnis. Zugegeben, ich bin nicht der beste Tank, bzw. derzeit ein bisschen aus der Übung und mit meinem neuen Char erst auf Lvl 36. 

Instanz: Kloster - Bibi
Gruppe: Random - 1 Schamane, 1 Schurke, 1 Druide (heal), 1 Paladin und ich als Krieger
Situation: Der Healer hatte erst vor kurzem angefangen zu spielen und hatte keine Ahnung. Ständig oom. Zog bei jedem Mob tierisch aggro und verschwendete sein Mana zum angreifen. Die anderen kloppten wie wild auf den Mobs rum und kümmerten sich nur um sich selber. Jeder wollte pullen und keiner hat mir Zeit zum antanken gelassen. Als ich versucht habe dem Healer zu erklären was er machen soll, hat er nur "Hä??" gesagt und nichts verstanden. Er lief sofort in die nächste Mob-Gruppe rein. Nach dem 3. Wipe hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Vom Schamanen kam nur die Frage was ich eigentlich für ein Tank sei. Das hat gereicht. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art, aber ich bin abgehauen. Sowas muss ich mir nicht geben. Sorry. 
Wie soll ich 5 Mobs einfangen, die auf 4 verschiedene Leute einschlagen die in 4 verschiedenen Ecken des Raums stehen? "Herausforderungsruf" geht nur alle 10 Minuten. Und eine Garantie, dass die Mobs bei einem bleiben ist auch nicht gegeben. Wenn dann der Healer noch oom ist ... Gute Nacht.

Ich habe schon einen Def-Tank auf Lvl 70 gehabt. Ich habe schon ein wenig Ahnung davon was ich beim tanken beachten muss. Aber es gibt viel zu viele Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben was ein Tank macht. Sie selber würden auch NIE einen Tank spielen, weil sie so gerne Damage austeilen und in jedem Damage - Meter so gerne oben stehen wollen. Sehr her, ich habe den Größten ... 

Demnach kann ich es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass keiner mehr so gerne einen Tank spielt. Und wenn es nach mir geht, würde ich sogar alle Tanks zu einem Boykott aufrufen. Aber das muss nicht sein. Es gibt ja auch immer wieder mal GUTE Gruppen. Eher selten, aber es gibt sie.

MFG Der Captain


----------



## Creciente (28. März 2008)

Auf Kargath war das mal ähnlich.
Vor BC gabs kaum Heiler, plötzlich sah man in den Startgebieten nur noch Heiler rumspringen.
Als BC frisch raus war, gabs kaum Tanks. Viele der preBC Tanks hatten umgeskillt um im Level schneller vorran zu kommen. 
Derzeit ist auf Kargath die Lage recht entspannt. Es gibt sowohl genug Heiler als auch Tanks.

Gruß Crecientè


----------



## Shadowstorm (28. März 2008)

Ich bin Paladin! Ich bin Tank! Und ich bin es gern.

Die Kosten sind aufgrund der Repkosten und der Manapots ( brauch ich als Tank mehr als als Heiler) zwar höher aber es ist auch vielfältiger und man muß sich besser an sich ändernde Situationen anpassen.

Ich gehe größtenteils mit Randoms rein, manche sind schlecht aber die meisten spielen ganz okay. Als Paladin gleicht man ja auch etwas fehlenden Schaden aus. Im Damagemeter bin ich meist bei 20-25 % des Schadens, daher kann ich das da verkraften.

Tank sein ist kostspieliger und das was als einziges mich aufregt sind irgendwelche Randoms die einfach nicht das machen was man sagt. Aber das bekommt man meist auch mit einfach ernsteren Ansagen hin oder sucht sich jemand neues.

Der Tank hat schon etwas gewicht in der Gruppenbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (28. März 2008)

Kann man als Tank nicht vorher schon ein Trinkgeld vereinbaren wenn man in Inis geht (rnd?)?
Das zumindest ein Teil der Repkosten gedeckt ist?

ich denke, dass jeder vernünftige und GUTE Spieler dem sofort zustimmen wird.. Dann weiß man wenigstens von Anfang an, dass man mit der grp ruhigen Gewissens reingehen kann... (zumindest halbwegs).

Das würde denjenigen die rdm mal ne Gruppe für ne Ini zum einen erleichtern wieder einen Tank zu finden (weil so mehr wieder mitgehen würden).. und vllt wird das dann irgendwann Standard.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (28. März 2008)

Nu will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Der Tank hat es wirklich schwer. Und die Gruppe ist nur so gut, wie ihr zusammenhalt.

Ich selber spiele nen Hexer und weiß genau, dass wenn ich zuviel Aggro aufbaue, dann kipp ich aus den latschen und wipe damit evt. die Gruppe.

Für Inis finde ich es Pflicht Omen aktiviert zu haben. 
Wenn man bei 90% hängt sollte man einfach mal ein paar Sekunden inne halten mit dem Schaden. Auch mir passiert es nämlich ab und zu, dass der letzte Schadowbolt crittet. 

So könnte man auch Regeln für den Kampf in der Gruppe aufstellen.

1. Der Tank makiert und beginnt den Angriff
2. Der Tank braucht Zeit Aggro aufzubauen. Gebt ihm 2-3sekunden wartet bis diese steht.
3. Geht eure Aggro zu hoch, egal warum ist der Schaden einzustellen, bis ihr auf ein normales Maß zurück seid. (Omen) Für den Tank ist es extrem schwer, das Ziel nochmal an sich zu binden, wenn er ihm ständig hinterherrennt.
4. Habt ihr doch mal Aggro gezogen, hofft auf nen Schild oder ne Heilung. Stehen bleiben sollte Pflicht sein, so kann der Tank das Ziel schnell wieder von euch wegholen. Es hilft auch (Seele brechen, Eisblock, todstellen). Wer angstvoll durch den Raum rennt, der zieht evt. noch die halbe Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenso sinnlos ist es, Furcht oder ähnliches zu casten das führt dazu, dass der Gegner evt. seine Freunde holt --> Wipe
5. Heiler sind primär für den Tank da. Heißt, wenn ihr die Aggro zieht. Es ist verhängnisvoll, wenn der Heiler jeden heilen muss und dann OOM geht und den Tank nichtmehr heilen kann.
6. Für den Heiler gilt das gleiche, wie für die DDs. Lass den Tank Aggro ziehen, Heil-Aggro ist mieß.. Haut auch nicht zuerst den besten Heilspruch raus, mit dem kleinsten anfangen um zu sehen, wie es sich auf die Aggro auswirkt. Auch sollte man nen Heal nur dann raushauen, wenn 1,5x heal an HP fehlen, zumindest beim ersten. (Meine persönliche Erfahrung, damit bin ich bisher gut durchgekommen)
7. Einer der DDs (meist Schurke oder Jäger) passt auf den Heiler auf. Zieht er dochmal nen Mob müsst ihr den übernehmen und stunnen, in Fallen locken, einfrieren etc.

So, ich hoff ich habe nix vergessen. Gern könnt ihr die Punkte erweitern.
Flames sind nicht erwünscht, nur konstruktive Kritik. Vielleicht ist es ja mal möglich so ein paar Regeln für den Gruppenkampf aufzustellen, damit es auch wieder Spaß macht Tank zu spielen.

Noch ein wichtiger Tip: Sprecht die Aufgaben vorher ab.
Und nen Wipe kann immer passieren -> ärgerlich, aber es ist nur nen Spiel.


----------



## Kamaji (28. März 2008)

bei uns genauso DD's wie Sand am Meer..Heiler ..hmm wenn man Druiden als Heiler bezeichnen darf gibts die auch aber Tanks  keine chance   sehr rar


----------



## Khorto (28. März 2008)

Hab einen Def-Krieger mit dem ich gerade bei lvl 50 Festgefahren bin

Warum?:

*Lootverteilung:*
Schild -> Ele-Schami
Schultern -> Heal Pala
Brust -> Off Tank
Umhang -> Feraldudu
Halskette -> Warlock
Ergebnis "Man, hast du ein schlechtes equip an, warum läufst du noch in schweren Mithril herum?"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Schuldzuweisung:*
Tank ist Immer Schuld!

*DD's achten zuerst auf das DMG Meter und dann auf das Teamplay*
War sehr interessant als das Primäre Ziel noch 5% Leben hatte und sich keiner der DDs mehr dazu herablassen wollte den mob den Finalen stoß zu geben, da die castzeit von Schattenblitz so lang und die 
Damage-Ausbeute so gering ist dass es sich Negativ auf den DMG Highscore auswirken könnte,...
Hexer und Mage klebten schon am Sekundären ziel und ich musste dem ersten immer noch hinterherlaufen, irgendwann hat sich der Warlock meiner erbarmt und sich zu einem Fluch der Verdebnis herabgelassen...

*DD's wollen grundsätzlich nicht so wie du es willst:*
Totenkopf, muss zeurst umfallen,...
-> Jäger beschießt fröhlich den Kreis...
-> Mage knallt auf blaues Quadrat
-> Warlock verflucht erstmal alle herannstürmende Mobs 
-> Mage Sheept Kreis
-> Jäger lockt quadrat in Eisfalle
etwa in der Reihenfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Warris sind langsamer als Pyroschlag, Palas erst recht*
Pyroschläge überholen mich gerne, muss physikalische gründe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst mit Sturmangriff scheinen sie mich zu überholen, und dann ist noch nicht einmal viela aggro aufgebaut, habe nur 2 sekunden zeit einen Krit und 3 weitere mobs zu tanken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt zwei Möglichkeiten zur abhilfe:
1; Pyroschlag bewegt sich nur noch im Schrittempo
2: Ansturm in Def-Stance der sofort maximales aggro erzeugt und in einem 10 sekunden Spott mündet


*Flüchtende Humanoide gelten nach den Menschen-/Troll/Orc-/Whatever-rechten als Zivilisten und dürfen nicht verletzt werden*
Ich würde ja gerne den flüchtenden Humanoiden hinterher rennen, nur ist das sinnlos da die mich garantiert nicht mehr so schnell angreifen werden und stance-wechsel für Kniesehne ist auch nicht zu raten.
Jedoch gilt: Flüchtende Mobs haben nicht mehr viele HP, soll sich ein anderer kümmern, ich holze auf etwas anderes ein wodurch meine Schadensausbeute viel effektiver wird,...
Die ankommende Verstärkung ist immer obligatorisch und die DD's haben genug ziele

*Mit Heilern ist es wie mit Köchen*
Zuviele verderben den Brei, 1 Heiler ist gut, zwei Klassen die Heilen können und nicht darauf geskillt sind, sind der Horror
"Wie? ne du sollst doch Heilen, nein du, Depp, was lässt du den Tank sterben?" etc, etc

*Donnerknall sieht nur gut aus*
Donnerknall ist schön, nur die verursachte Bedrohung reicht beiweitem nicht für Feuerregen, Höllenfeuer oder Manabombe.

*Es gibt keine Instanzen AGPs*
Bei betreten jeder Instanz werden keine Tank-AGPs eingebländet die in etwa so aussehen sollten:

1. Der Warre/Pala muss nicht Protection geskillt sein, er ist das für EUCH!
2. Hört auf das, was euch der Tank sagt und nehmt es zu herzen
3. Für die Diskussion von Nr2. ist nach der Instanz noch zeit
4. Du sollst deinem Tank nicht zuvorkommen
5. Respektiere den Tank wie dich selbst und auch sein gesteigertes Bedürfnis nach guter Ausrüstung



Zugegeben, es wird nie so heiss serviert wie es gekocht wird und ein paar Ausführungen sind leicht überzogen, basieren jedoch leider auf Gegebenheiten mit denen ich mich herummschlagen muss. DD's sind auch nicht so schlimm wie sie dargestellt werden, es gibt auch gute und auch ich bin Lernfähig, das Tanken nur mit Donnerknall hielt ich eine Zeitlang für unmöglich bis mich eine random Gruppe eines besseren belehrt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timbolo (28. März 2008)

- Blizz sollte einfach das umspeccen günstiger machen. Dann wär schonmal das Problem mit dem umskillen weg.

- Danach finde ich sollte niemand afk gehen oder sonst irgendwas (gruppe verlassen oder so). Denn solange Tank und heiler da sind glaubt jeder mal afk gehen zu können und kommt nach 5-10 min wieder und erzählt irgendein Sche..?. was tun Tanks und heiler? sitzen vor dem rechner und warten auf diesen Keks. 

- Ich finds auch geil wie Heil Palas oder Off-Krieger versuchen einem Deffkrieger, deff zeug wegzurollen. Neuestes Beispiel ein pala wollte mir Königsverteidiger aus kara wegrollen oO.

- Der Dmg meter. Wie jeder beschissene Penner vorm Rechner meint rumprollen zu müssen wieviel dmg er/sie gemacht hat. hmmm. ich komme mir im ts vor wie der letzte penner der einfach mal AUSGENUTZT wird von den restlichen anwesenden. Denn ich habe die meisten Repkosten, ich kann nicht einfach mal so afk gehen wie ein dd, ich mache net soviel dmg mit nem 50kilo schild an meiner linken und was gescheites droppt auch nicht immer. 

Ah naja. Genug geflamt. Bin ja inzwischen Offkrieger, und der Deathnight kommt ja auch demnächst. Also eine Tankklasse mehr und den wird ja eh jeder Spielen wollen ^^.

MfG


----------



## Marvs (28. März 2008)

Ich bin auch echt dankbar über diesen Thread. Ich spiele auch einen Krieger und kann gar nicht sagen, wo oft ich ihn schon von Deff auf Off umgeskillt habe, weil ich teilweise echt an mir selbst gezweifelt habe, ob ich das Tanken vielleicht nicht drauf habe. Dann sage ich mir; mein Krieger tankt komplett mit der Gilde Kara als MT1 clear, da kann es nicht nur an mir liegen, wenn es mit randoms regelmäßig in die Hose geht und man wieder auf off umskillt. Zur eigentlichen Frage des Threads: Man verbaut sich als Deff-Krieger schlicht immer wichtiger werdende Aspekte des Spiels. Alles wird auf Pvp ausgerichtet; jeder Gimp rüstet sich durch AFK-Leechen innerhalb weniger Tage zum Bääm-SDW-schielenden Epicmonster aus leuchtet und glitzert vor sich hin. Außerdem reißen alle innerhalb von 1 Stunde ihre 10 Tagesquests ab und machen ihr Gold. Viel Spaß mit einem Deff-Krieger. 

Fazit: Spielspaß geht mit erwachsenen Freunden klar, die um die Spielmechanik wissen. Mit Randoms kommt Tanken für mich nicht mehr in Frage. 

Übrigens: Wer im Omen dem Tank um Haaresbreite auf den Fersen ist, bekommt beim ersten Knockback oder Verfehlen A..voll. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Maurolotschi (28. März 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Unterscheide Tank =/= Krieger..
> 
> Tanks sind aber trotzdem Mangelware, obwohl es viele feral dudus gibt die aber meinen, dmg machen zu müssen...
> 
> Bei den Kriegern isses was anderes, die müssten extra umspeccen, hohe repkosten, scheiss massenaggro skills (stressig zu spielen) etc...



Naja... Ich bin auch Feral Druide, und an ein vernünftiges Tank-Equip ranzukommen ist nunmal bedeutend schwieriger als an ein DD-Equip... Habe 3 Monate auf lvl 70 gebraucht, bis ich soweit war, um tanken zu können... (Wohlgemerkt: Ich war in diesen 3 Monaten fast jede Woche in Kara und heroischen Instanzen)

Das Krieger umspeccen müssen, ist ein guter Grund, aber:
- hohe Repkosten... wer hat das schon nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Scheiss Massenaggro Skills... öhm... ich wäre froh, wenn ich ein paar Massen-Aggro-Skills hätte... 1 Massen-Aggro-Ruf für 6 sec mit (weissgradnichtmehrwievielgenau) CD haben's wir Druiden auch nicht gerade leich...
- Stressig zu spielen... Mein lieber EliteOrk: Wenn du ein stressfreies Leben in WoW geniessen willst, bist du als Tank in der falschen Klasse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvs (28. März 2008)

Ach ja, noch was: Wenn Blizzard den DefKrieger nicht so planmäßig zerstören würde, dann würden sie ihm außerhalb von Instanzen oder Gruppen einen temporären Buff verpassen, damit er mit einem Zweihänder auch mit Deff Skillung angemessenen Schaden austeilt und als 120 kg Muskelmann nicht zuhaut wie ein Mädchen. Das gleiche Problem haben übrigens Vollheiler. Könnte man einen ähnlichen Thread zu erstellen.

Und nun freue ich mich auf die MIMIMIMI Antworten von Leuten, die nur DDs spielen..


----------



## Colloss (28. März 2008)

<- auch Tank (alle heroic, Kara, ZA & nen bissel SSC)

da im Prinzip ja schon alles gesagt wurde, nur nen kurzes Statement meinerseits:

An dem Tag, wo Ihr DDler verstehen werdet, dass Tanks nur ingame 36 Int haben ^^, mehr als 2 verschiedene Tasten während eines Kampfes drücken müssen, man Omen nicht nur installieren, sondern auch lesen können sollte und Blizzard auch Funktionen wie 'Verblassen' oder 'Seele brechen' implementiert hat und diese auch Ihre Berechtigung haben.... dann könnt Ihr mich wieder fragen, ob ich auch random-Gruppen tanken werde.

Und nochwas... Umskillen is für Mädchen (nicht so frauenfeindlich gemeint, wie sich das hier anhoert!)... Dailys lassen sich auch gut als Def erledigen. das Killen der Mobs dauert hat... dafür musste normalerweise nicht so oft reggen... 7 oder 8 Mobs gleichzeitig schafft nen Mage nämlich net... und auch gruppenquests schaffste als guter Tank auch mit ein / zwei Pots durchaus alleine.

Viele Grüße
Deronkel (Kargath)


----------



## Tomminocka (28. März 2008)

Marvs schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was: Wenn Blizzard den DefKrieger nicht so planmäßig zerstören würde, dann würden sie ihm außerhalb von Instanzen oder Gruppen einen temporären Buff verpassen, damit er mit einem Zweihänder auch mit Deff Skillung angemessenen Schaden austeilt und als 120 kg Muskelmann nicht zuhaut wie ein Mädchen. Das gleiche Problem haben übrigens Vollheiler. Könnte man einen ähnlichen Thread zu erstellen.
> 
> Und nun freue ich mich auf die MIMIMIMI Antworten von Leuten, die nur DDs spielen..



Ich lasse das ganze mal als Grundsatz-diskussionen ausarten:

Der Tank!!! Ursprünglich dafür vorgesehen war der Krieger, mittlerweile macht aber ein Schutzpala oder Dudu in Bärform mehr Aggro, ein Pala kann meines Erachtens auc Gruppen weitaus besser auf sich ziehen.

Klassen, die als unterstützende Tank gedacht waren, können die Aggro besser halten.

Repkosten Mimimi: Ja, wir haben viel Repkosten, aber nur, wenn wir zu oft ins Gras beissen, weil das Gruppenspiel nicht funktioniert.

Auch als Tank kann ich die Aggro gut halten, Voraussetzung dafür ist, die Gruppe hat ein bissl Zeit und nutzt nicht nur Damage-Meter oder Recount.

Ich habe bei Random-gruppen oft erlebt, das ich den Mob gerade mit Charge erreicht habe und schon fliegen die ersten Jäger-Schüsse, Frostbolts, und der Schurke blobt auf, bevor ich überhaupt nur ein Rüstung zerreissen drauf hab.

Deswegen spiele ich lieber in der Gilde oder mit RL-Friends! Ich vermisse als Def-Tanks mehr CC-Möglichkeiten und auch mehr Aggro-möglichkeiten, mit denen ich auch Gruppen auf mich ziehen kann


----------



## deathmagier (28. März 2008)

bin selber tank und hab da schon einige schlechte erfahrungen gemacht klar gibt auch ausnahmen z.B.: mecha hero rdm ohne einen einzigen whipe gecleart aber leider überwiegen da die schlechten erfahrungen darum gehe ich nicht mehr rdm in irgendwelche innis


----------



## Elronmaloní (28. März 2008)

also auf nachtwache sieht es auch sch..... aus mit tanks und heiler aber  zum glück kann ich mit meim pala normal inis auch mit holy skillung tanken.
Und in kara wenn ich der heiler bin tanke ich die bomb grp mit nur 10k life.
Aber ich würde niemals mit rnds gehen.

 Aber am schönsten ist es doch mit ner stam grp da kann man sch.... baun  wie zb. mein stammgrp mage darf bei mir immer pullen mit nem pyro und dann nen instant hinterher und dann werden alle abgespotet von mir und ich habe 5-10k aggro vorsprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber als Pala ist es auch bissel schwere wegen mana(da beneide ich jeden krieger und dudu die nur wut brauchen) und man braucht da seine 250zauber dmg + um richtig viel aggro aufzubaun

Aber sowas würde ich niemal in ner rnd grp machen.

MFG Elron


----------



## Baumbarts (28. März 2008)

Ist doch kein Wunder warum keiner mehr Tank sein will, habe seit 3 Tagen auf Schutz (Pala) umgeskillt und egal bei welcher Grp keiner wartet aufs antanken alle wollen immer sofort losbolzen. Ich ziehe dadurch kein Aggro und am Ende wird man angeschnauzt.


----------



## McSteel (29. März 2008)

Also ich möchte da auch mal was zu sagen....

Ich kann mittlerweile fast nichts anderes mehr spielen ausser nem Def-Tank, da ich seit Release mit dem Krieger unterwegs bin. Trotzdem gibt es bis jetzt nur wenige, mal abgesehen von Gildies, die mir gegenüber mal ein Lob ausgesprochen haben. Das ist schon sehr deprimierend.
Zum Thema "...nur 11,5k unbuffed...": 
Wenn ich mich seit Monaten drum bemühe mein Equip zu verbessern, und dann mit ansehen muss das Krieger mit komplettem S1/S2 Equipment mir noch die T-Set Marken wegwürfeln (bestes Beispiel sind die T2 Schultern meines Zwerges, da ich noch nichts besseres gefunden habe), verliere ich langsam die Lust noch weiter zu machen. Und mich dann noch indirekt als "schlecht" hinzustellen(...es fehlten noch leute im Gruul-Raid und der Leader sagte: ...wir brauchen noch nen guten Tank...), da platzt mir auf Deutsch gesagt der Arsch.

Aber... den meisten Posts kann ich als überzeugter Tank-Spieler nur zustimmen... als Tank sollst du springen wenn andere wohin wollen, und am besten alles können, schon perfektes Equip haben und prinzipiell die Klappe halten.


MfG


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (29. März 2008)

Also ich zokke nun einen Taurenkrieger, aber mit Furor skillung weil ich damit besser questen kann als mit Deffskillung. Denke aber mal das wenn ich 70 bin oder eher vllt doch auf Deff umskillen werde das kommt dann aber auch wirklich auf die Gilde an wo ich dann bin.

So als Tank sowohl als Heiler biste immer an allem Schuld die ganzen DD's machen ja "nur" DMG und das ist das einzige was die interessiert. Mit meinem Tauren kann ich natürlich auch tanken aber wenn man mit ner Grp reingeht passiert mir meistens folgendes.

Ich begrüße die Grp und halte ein bissel smalltalk, wer brauch was aus der ini etc. wenn's dann an die ersten Mobs geht frage ich höflich ob ich als Tank nicht lead bekomme damit ich zeichen setzen kann wegen sheep stun etc. Wenn erfahrene Spieler dabei sind bekomme ich Lead wenn nicht kommt meist die frage: Warum? Ich kann doch auch zeichen setzetn. naja denk ich mir ok dann mach halt, aber entweder kommen keine Zeichen oder die werden nicht erklärt und weichen immer wieder ab. Totenkopf ist stun bei der nächsten grp aber full dmg etc. 

Naja antanken lassen mich die leute sowieso dann net weil ja alle den mob als erstes umbetzeln wollen wenn die dann aber auf den sack bekommen schreiben die dann gogo tank mach was ...... und kloppen weiter auf den mob ein anstatt mir die chance zu geben den mob abzuspotten.

Okay ist zwar jetzt vllt etwas übertrieben weil es ja noch am anfang ist und die repp kosten nicht so hoch sind aber wie soll man richtiges teamplay lehrnen wenn nicht in den anfangs inis?

Und als Heiler musst du eh immer gucken das die ganzen DD's immer full Life haben weil die sich sonst beschweren. aber wenn der Tank nur noch 20% Life hat is ja egal der hält ja mehr aus und ist ja dafür da seine Birne hinzuhalten. Sollten echt mal alle Heiler udn Tanks auf allen Servern streiken damit die ganzen DD's mal wissen was die an uns haben ^^


----------



## Faulmaul (29. März 2008)

randoms sind meistens nicht ohne grund random-unterwegs; wen ich als Spieler schätze für den tanke ich auch gerne; wen ich nicht gut finde für den halt ich den kopf nicht hin.

tanks aller klassen machen sehr wohl auch genug schaden wenn sie nur wissen wie.... wers nicht weiß sollte nen DD oder heiler spielen

und zu guter letzt: warum gibts so wenige Tanks? weil die meisten Leute es halt extrem geil finden wenn sie "tollen schaden" machen; --> Trugschluß.

ich kenne genug DDs die nur moderaten schaden machen, diesen aber mit ihren zusätzlichen qualitäten wettmachen (z.b. Vergelter-Pala als nottank bzw notheiler, geile buffs usw)

wer meint es wäre der sinn und zweck eines DDs im DM ganz vorne mitzuspielen hat nicht verstanden was Teamplay bedeutet... wenn diejenigen nicht so dmg-geil wären sondern selber tanken würden (was meiner meinung die interessantere Aufgabe ist) gäbe es die probleme nicht;

daher: SSKM... wer tanken doof findet ist selber schuld wenn er keine Tanks findet und wer nen tank blöde anmacht (Mage: "ich pulle, du bist zu langsam") ebenso...


----------



## Tyhron (29. März 2008)

So, ich war ebenfalls mal Tank auf dem Server "Das Syndikat". 
Ich war schon vor BC Tank und wollte es eigentlich auch weiterhin bleiben. Doch als die Arena eingeführt wurde, habe ich mich aus Spaß mal auf MS umgeskillt und sofort Gefallen daran gefunden. Seit dem musste ich eben jedes Mal umskillen, wenn ich einen anderen Teil des Spiels nutzen wollte, da man als Tank nicht in die Arena kann und umgekehrt als DDler in unserem Raid kein Platz mehr vorhanden war. Also war ich bei den Raids als Tank da, und den Rest des Spieles, also die andere Zeit, als MS unterwegs. Ich hätte keine Problem, in einer 5er Instanz oder in einem Random-Raid zu tanken, wenn nicht diese Umskillkosten so hoch wären. Blizzard macht es für Tanks einfach nicht attraktiv genug. Es gibt keinen Reiz, das Tanken zu betreiben. 
Tanks sind nur für Instanzen zu gebrauchen. Solo braucht man sie einfach nicht. 
Also irgendwie sollte sich, zumindest für Tanks und Heiler, etwas bei den Umskillkosten ändern. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dann viele MS-Warriors auch mal für einen 5er Run auf Deff umskillen würden, wenn sie keine 50 Goldstücke ausgeben müssten, sondern nur 5 Gold. 
So, das war meine Meinung zum Thema Tanks. 

Mfg Tyhron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (29. März 2008)

Ich bin Defpala aus Überzeugung

Aber seit die Anvorderungen für Heroics so weit im Keller sind habe ich es mir zur Angewohnheit gemacht den Luxus eines Tanks zu nutzen. 
Man sucht sich die Gruppen selbst aus. 
Am Anfang werden erstmal die Grün/Blau equippten ausgetauscht gegen vernünftige Spieler und dann gibt es simple Regeln.

1. Ich pulle und sonst niemands anderes
2. Wer Agro findet darf sie behalten
3. Ich sage was gemacht wird und der Warlock da hinten in der letzten Reihe hält gefälligst seinen vorlauten Schnabel.

Wenn man diese 3 Regeln beachtet, steht einem fast nichts mehr zu einem erfolgreichen Heroic run im Wege.


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

was ich witzig finde das ihr alle schreibt dd haben nur dm meter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn ich bin auch dd (gehen bald scc mti gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )denn wenn das s oist bin ich wohl der einzigste dm dealer der kein dm meter benutzt auser ein kleinen dm meter der dm pro sek einzeigt (nur meinen dm natürlich) und sdr für mic hdas wichtigste buff ist für was braucht man sdw oder sdk als dd wenmn man sdr hat^^ naja  hab natürlich (was selsbtverständlich ist) die neue omen verion drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die tanks sidn nur 10% der meisten fehle schuld(schlcht eq oder ka wie man tankt) weitere 15%der healer (zu schlecht eq s1 usw oder ka) und die restlichen 75% wegenzu viel aggro von den dds aus (die werte stimmen nur in rnd grps)


mfg ähm ja .. ICH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. März 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> 3. Ich sage was gemacht wird und der Warlock da hinten in der letzten Reihe hält gefälligst seinen vorlauten Schnabel.
> 
> Wenn man diese 3 Regeln beachtet, steht einem fast nichts mehr zu einem erfolgreichen Heroic run im Wege.


 nix gegen worlocks bin selbser worlock und verstärker schamy (und bärchen) aus überzeugung^^


----------



## Bloodbone (30. März 2008)

Tanks sind echt Mangelwahre habe heute 1 1/2 stunden nen Tank gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xendrian (30. März 2008)

Ich tank selber und meinen Privatheiler habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zango auf dem Konsortium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buchbar für 50G/h mit zuschlag für jeden Whipe von ca. 10G *lol*

Schreibt mich doch einfach mal an wenn ihr bock auf ne ini habt^^

So Long


----------



## Liljana (30. März 2008)

Ein weiterer Grund, der glaub noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist, das sich die meisten Tanks auch einen Zweitchar machen und ihren Tank nurnoch für geplante Zwecke rausholen (Raids, Gildeninterne Iniruns) und deswegen mit ihren Zweitchars andere Sachen erledigen als im Gruppesuchechannel anzuhängen.

Ich spiele selber einen Deffwarri und bin der Meinung das diese die mit Abstand die benachtteiligste Klasse+Skillung ist...

Als Deffwarri bist du nur sinnvoll einsetztbar, in inis/raids und vll noch bei Gruppenquests wo ein tank benötigt wird ... das wars ...
Bist du MS/Fury kannst du eigendlich (als MS) nur in PvP was reissen, questen eher mäßig (als Fury besser als MS) in ini's würd jede andere dd-Klasse dem Krieger vorgezogen, den er hat bloss einen Buff der ihn in oft bloss selber was bringt, hat kein cc, könnte ja need auf Deffplatte machen, als ms is der damageoutput nich so der Hammer...

Im Gegensatz:
Dudu ist eine Hybridklasse, kann aber trotzdem mit ruhigem gewissen als Maintank eingesetzt werden, und nur mit einem Gestalltenwechsel auch gut damage auspacken, kann mit gleichen skilltree auch im PvP agieren, kann durch umskillen auch Heil/caster-Klasse agieren. 

Paladin ist auch eine Hybridklasse, ist aber im Gegensatz zum Dudu noch nicht so etabliert als Tank und Vergelter aber mit dem richtigen Equipt auch ohne Problem meisterbar, Palas haben egal in welcher skillung Auren+buffs+Schilde was die Gruppe unterstützt.


----------



## Dreawork (30. März 2008)

Spiele auf Madmortem und habe auch das problem mit mangelnden Tanks. 
Spiele selbst nen 67 off-warri, und werde immer gefragt ob ich nich tanken könnte und immer wenn ich bei " Suche Grupe" ne Gruppe finde fehlt meist ein Tank und meist lässt sich auch keiner finden.


----------



## Darthvadder (30. März 2008)

Ich habe selber einen Deffgeskillten Krieger. Ich kenne das Problem mit den Tanks zu gut, kaum bin ich on, kommen die ersten Flüster "Tankst du Ini X", "Bist du tankgeskilt, wenn ja kommst du mit nach X hero" usw.

Dann kommen die Neunmalklugen: Ey du hast das und das net geskillt, damit machst du 200 BpS mehr Aggro.
Gut ich habe kein Verwüsten geskillt, jetzt denkt sich warscheinlich jeder: OMG wie tankt der den? Gut kanns verstehen, mit verwüsten kriegt man maßig Aggro,aber ich baruche es nicht. Wenn ich dann mit meinen Mage in ne Ini renn und so nen Tank vor mir hab, der es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, kriege ich eine Kriese (Eisblock für alle bringts da immer) und wenn man den Leuten helfen will kommen so sachen wie: "Wenn du es besser kannst mach es doch "oder "Lass mich in ruhe ich tanke wie ich will" und was kommt raus: Reppkosten...

TdM ist eine der besten Inis wie ich finde: Die letzten Bosse und somit die gefährlichsten sind spottimmun, da lernen die DDs endlich aufs Omen zu schauen anstat loszuballern bis sie umfallen. 

MfG Darthvadder

PS: Sitze auf Thrall (Horde), wenn ihr mal nen Tank braucht fragt ruhig, hab fast immer Zeit

Edit: Gute Heiler sind bei uns Mangelware, die guten werden gleich von den Raidgilden aufgenommen und man hat sie nie wieder in ner Hero Ini gesehen...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (30. März 2008)

Swizzi schrieb:


> Ich bin reiner Deff Tank und skill auch nicht zum farmen oder PVP um. Wenn Ich DMG machen will logg Ich auf Mage um und fürs frmen hab Ich nen Jäger. Aber leider ist es so das Krieger meist lieber alles andere als Deff SKilled sein wollen. Naja normale Instanzen geh Ich auch gern mit rnd aber hero einfach wegen negativer Erfahrung nur gildenintern und mit Leuten von der FL.



/signed

zudem sind viele deffspieler recht schnell vom deffspielen frustiert weil sie sich verskilled haben bzw sie erst mit 70 auf deff umskillen und ergo gleich mit den hero inis einsteigen wollen wo sie keine ahnung wie es gehen soll, folglich also ziemlich gefrustet daherkommen und schnell das tanken wieder sein lassen. bei den meisten randoms ghe ich nur noch dann mit wenn ichw enigstens einen der mitspieler bereits erlebt hab, bzw ich geh mecha die is auch mit der lahmen grp einfach ^^


----------



## Sejiro (30. März 2008)

Vorne weg zum Vorposter DarthVadder man braucht Verwüsten nicht umbedingt in manchen situationen ist es eher eher zu gebrauchen in manchen weniger TPS mäßig.

Zu meiner Person ich spiele einen Def Krieger und war schon pre BC Off-Tank im sinne von 31/5/15
Mit BC hab ich dann komplett auf def umgesattelt weil es einfach nicht mehr möglich war mit einer sagen wir mal "Hybrid-Skillung" gut gegen Random Naps und/oder anderen assi DDs die meinen einem das Tank Leben zur Hölle machen zu müssen antanken zu können.

Was ich so richtig toll finde ist das wirklich egal was für Leuten mitgehen es immer 1-2 Vollidioten gibt die nicht Spielen können oder es einfach nicht wollen - das sei mal dahin gestellt. Selten erlebt man gute Gruppen selbst auf Heroisch nicht z.t. hat man Mages die Pyros in 5er Gruppen (ZH) als erster rein ballern und sich wundern warum sie sterben, genauso wie Elementarbeherschung+Trinket+Kettenblitz-Pull-Schamanen die dann flennen das sie wegen Aggro sterben. 

Hab sowas alles schon erlebt (auch schlimmeres) und bin auch relativ abgehärtet, allerdings gehe ich nicht mehr Heroic es sei denn jemand aus der Gilde will mal ... 

Aber zum eigentlichen was ich Posten wollte:
"Richtige" Tanks gibts es nicht ich besitze sowohl meinen Def Krieger so wie einen Feral(Tank) Druiden und einen Prot Pala die haben alle einen grund verschiedenen Spielstil. 

Ich finde das man als Krieger von diesen drei Klassen die größte Arschkarte hat und denke auch, dass deshalb weniger Leute (Def-)Krieger spielen. Als Druide hat man den Vorteil das man mit besserem Equip besser Tanken kann dank mehr DMG und mehr Krits (darüberhinaus fürs DMG machen nicht mal umskillen muss sondern nur anderes Equip anzulegen ist), ein Krieger kann mit seinen tollen Epics immer schlechter in normalen/heroischen Instanzen tanken da er einfach keine Wut bekommt weil die Mobs ihn nicht treffen und man generell kaum DMG macht und dadurch auch kaum Wut bekommt, dass führt dazu das man entweder schlechteres Equip anziehen muss oder das die Leute einfach mehr aufpassen müssen was i.d.R. nicht geschieht wenn man mit Randoms geht die denken sich dann meistens ui toll der Krieger hat 17K Leben unbuffed, da kann man sich mal was raus nehmen ist aber nicht so ... 
Am schlimmsten ist es jedoch beim Tank Paladin wenn dem jemand den Pull versaut ist die Sache eigentlich gelaufen wenn er die Viecher nicht in die Weihe bekommt Taunt 15 sek. CD Richturteil 10 sek. und Autohit wenn dann alle Mobs auf jeweils nen anderen Spieler gehen auch ganz toll. Wartet man jedoch bis alle Mobs in der Weihe sind kann man eigentlich alles rausbolzen was da ist da Weihe, Aura, Segen und Holy Shield soviel Aggro erzeugen das man sogar irgendein Vieh und nicht das Target des Tanks nuken kann ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Ein Druide kann einfach mehrere Mobs zusammen ziehen dauer Swipen und Lecerate auf die Mobs spammen seit 2.4 blutet alles und außerdem machts fast doppelt soviel DMG wie vorher. Als Krieger ist man da einfach am gearschtesten da man jeden Mob einzeln antanken muss und keinen Skill für Aggro auf mehrere Ziele ohne CD hat (TC hat 4 sek. und eignet sich nicht unbedingt zum spammen da zu wenig Aggro).

Mein Fazit ist das man sich als Def-Krieger viel mehr anstrengen muss um in 5ern Aggro zu halten als wie die anderen beiden Tank Klassen. Außerdem wäre es wesentlich positiver wenn mal die Randoms nen bisschen Skill mit bringen würden (viele kommen mir vor wie auf Ebay gekauft) und nicht ihr Maul aufreißen wenns sie keine Ahnung haben, dann würden bestimmt auch mehr Tanks (Palas, Feral und Krieger) mitkommen.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (30. März 2008)

Wie ist es immer wieder schön:

Leute die denken, Feenfeuer sichert mir die Aggro.
Schurken die so lang wie möglich durchstunnen und mir keine Wut gewähren.
CC der genau dort gesetzt wird, wo ich mit Prankenhieb 2 andere Mobs tanken will.
Mages die lieber ihre Casts daufholzen, anstatt mal mit einem Counterspell den Mob zum bewegen zu bringen (nicht immer kann man Caster um Ecken ziehen oder an ihrer Position tanken)
DD's die Gegner aus dem CC holen, anstatt es dem Tank zu überlassen.
Aber das mit Abstand das Beste: 90% der Spieler mit Aggro rennt vor dem Tank weg.

@Sejiro: Bärchen hat es am schwersten Gruppen zu tanken. Prankenhieb geht auf max. 3 Ziele und erzeugt auch nicht so viel Aggro. Schon oft erlebt wie der 2te oder 3te Gegner plötzlich am Heal hangen. Und der Blutungsdot des Bären ist vollkommen vernachlässigbar. Der Dmg des Angriffs erzeugt die Aggro, die Blutung nur sehr gering.

Jeder erwartet von Tanks die Ini genaustens zu kennen. Welcher Mob steht wo, ist er Immun gegen CC, blablabla. Und das am besten von jeder Instanz Hero und Nonhero. Und dann sollen die Marks innerhalb von 3 Sekunden sitzen, der Mob soll an mir stehen, ich soll im Aggrometer mit Abstand vorn sein, sodass die DD's sofort Vollgas geben können um ja noch bevor Mutti den Stecker aus dem Internet zieht hier fertig zu sein. 
Nun mach mal hin, Schneller, GOGOGO etc. sind da doch sehr erfreulich. Spätestens dann ist bewusst, dass das Tanken keinen Spass mehr machen wird.


----------



## Igorr (30. März 2008)

*winkt in die Runde*

Ich spiele ebenfalls einen Krieger und hole nun mal ein wenig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Ich behaupte von mir ein zügiger Tank zu sein, d.h. kein ewiges Gelaber (alle bereit) und wenn es das Mana zulässt nehme ich auch direkt die nächste Mobgruppe mit in den Kampf. Das klappt ganz gut wenn man vorher seine Gruppe drauf einstellt, auch bei Randoms.
Man muss aber als Tank auch die Verantwortung in der Gruppe übernehmen, führen, Fehler ansprechen und einen overnukenden DD auch darauf hinweisen das er Mist macht. Bisher fahre ich ganz gut damit und das seit Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ein wenig Arroganz schadet einem Tank nicht, Heilern übrigens auch nicht. Heiler und Tanks sind die seltenen Kernklassen, einen DD ersetzt man normalerweise recht schnell.
Wer mich beleidigt und behauptet ich würde schlecht tanken (kommt eigentlich nicht vor, glaube bin halt ganz gut) wird einmal angezählt und fliegt beim zweiten Mal aus der Gruppe.

3. Genau so muss man aber auch nett sein und eine gute Aktion oder durchgehendes gutes Spiel der (Random) Gruppe loben. Das motiviert und zeigt das ihr nicht nur meckern könnt.

4. Auf meinem Realm gibt es leider (Kara ist Schuld) zu viele Tanks. Jeder zweite Depp mit einem Schild meint er wäre nun der Übertank, kommt aber in Wirklichkeit nicht klar. Das bedingt das viele Raidplätze von Deppen besetzt sind.

5. Ich gebe in der Woche locker 200g fürs Umskillen aus. Def, MS und DW hat bei mir alles sein Equip und wird bei Bedarf eingesetzt. Arena, Off-Tank, 5er-Tank oder MT im Raid erfordern für optimale Leistungen entsprechende Skillungen. Aber machen wir uns mal nix vor, mit ein wenig Geschick im AH und dank der Tagesquests ist das kein Problem.




So, das war meine Beschreibung meiner Lage.


Ich finde es gibt zu viele Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde nämlich weil ich 7 Monate Pause machen musste, keinen Raidplatz auf meinem Minirealm *sniff*

P.S.: Krieger haben es am schwersten, sind aber auch die Königsklasse schlecht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (30. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Ich find's so GEIL! Einfach in den /sngChannel gehen und sich aussuchen, welche Instanz man gehen will. Dann denjenigen anwhispern, meistens gibts dann auch einen port. ^^



jo seh ich auch so.. xD
mein tank is zwar erst  lvl 57.. aber das ändert im grunde nix..
laufend kommen i-welche wisps, ob ich net die ini tanken könnte..
anscheindend is "tank.sein" ein selbstläufer...
das krasseste war heute..
ich steh in winterspring und grind die mobs ab.. kommt ein wisp, ob ich nicht bw tanken will.. Oo
nja die mobs sind ja nur 3-5 lvl über mir.. aber.. egal.. lol
versucht hab ichs nicht..
reppkosten farmen kann ich alleine besser..
aber ich glaube wenn eine grp die alle - so weit ich erfragen konnte - lvl 62sind.. auf einen lvl 57 tank zugehen..
dann frag ich mich echt.. lohnt sich da dd-tank..?
macht vll spass ja.. aber fü rschaden hab ich meinen schurke..
und i-wie macht mir tanken auch spass.. 
natürlich kann man das dann nciht mit lvl-70-raid-tanken vergleichen
aber die sicherheit raiden zu können..
und auch sehen das mal echt was drauf hat..
weil dd spielen is wirklich einfach..
bringt mich zu dem schluss das ich erstma tanken werde..
zwischen drin vll bisschen pvp... muss ja auch mal sein..
aber sonst.. pve interesiert mich eh mehr^^

so long.. 

//discuss pls


----------



## Masterchi3f (30. März 2008)

Viele beiträge sprechen den Kern punkt an.
Ich spiele verschieden chars angefangen habe ich mit einem Deff tank zum release von WoW und habe mit dem bis zum erscheinen von BC deff gespielt. Dann zum Questen umgeskillt bis 70 und dann halt wieder deff. Ich habe überwiegend random getankt und muss sagen mir reichts. dieses rum genuke und Swstats gespäme ist kein PvE verhalten sonden gehört in den PvP bereich. Einer gruppe nützt kein DDler der 15 sec volles Rohr schaden macht und dann im dreck liegt. kurz um habe ich das tanken mit dem Warrior an den Nagel gehängt und mir geschworen random gruppen nicht mehr zu tanken. Wie viele andere auch habe ich mehrere Chars dazu gehören ein 70 Hybrid-Hunt, 70 Dot-Warlock, 70 heal-Schami und ein 70iger Tank Druide. 
Mit dem Druiden dachte ich mir ach komm tank doch mal wieder random, schliesslich herscht bei uns Lothar auch Defftank mangel. Gehe also heute mal random DK Hero grp ist schnell gefunden. Jetzt original wortlaut :
Ich sage zum Mage sheep bitte weit von mir weg halten, da ich dem cleaf nicht sagen kann welche ziele es treffen darf.
Mage sagt: nö.
Ich halte es für nen witz und pull. Der Mage sheept prompt als die mobs bei mir sind -.-
Ich sage nach der gruppe das gleich noch mal an.
Mage sagt nö, ich will hier schnell durch.
Da 3 leute aus seiner gilde mit in der gruppe waren sage ich gut viel spass beim tanken hf & gl.

Von solchen beispielen könnte ich das forum hier zu spamen. Das werde ich euch jedoch ersparen.
Ich für meinen teil tanke nicht mehr random und ich kann nur jedem Tank empfehlen dem gleich zu tun. Repkosten kann man in shattrat farmen man braucht nur von der aldor anhöhe runter springen, das spart zeit und ärger. 

Bei meinem heiler sieht das anders aus. Bekommt jemand schaden weil er aggro zieht, hoffe ich für ihn er hat Verbände den auf heilung  kann er dann lange warten. Das mache ich allerdings auch mit ansage bevor es los geht. Manche halten das für einen witz. Aber ich sag mal so die meisten klassen sind doch in der lage zu lernen. Sicher kann jemand aggro erhalten weil er sich verklickt hat oder weil er 3 mal nen krit hatte dagegen will ich ja nichts sagen. Man sieht aber ob jemand bei jeder mobgruppe aggro bekommt oder vereinzelt. Dem entsprechend handel ich auch.

Schade ist nur das die Ignoliste gerade mal 20 leute aufnimmt absolutes manko. man kann da stunden drüber diskutieren. Jeder muss selbst wissen wie er spielen möchte. Gilden intern oder mit leuten aus der FL kann man solche spässe machen, aber random sollte man bissl runter fahren.

Hoffe ich hab niemanden auf die füsse getretten, ich muss nu los meinen mage lvln gerade 60 ( fire ) bissl den tanks das leben schwer machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (30. März 2008)

Mittlerweile habe ich auch keine Lust mehr mit Randomgruppen in irgentwelche Inis zu gehen. Die Rüssikosten übersteigen oftmals das gewollte Ziel.
Das letzte Abenteuer mit 2 DDs im vollen Gladiequip (Off-Krieger und Jäger) hat mir gereicht. Der Krieger klappte dauernd um wie ein Sack Kartoffeln, der Jäger war permanent am rumtippern in anderen Channels und unser Heiler kam gar nicht mehr aus den Puschen.
Nach der Hälfte der Ini, permanenten Wipes (allein 3 durch den Jäger) und zwischenzeitlichen 23g Rüssikosten, hatte ich echt die Nase voll. 
...und wenn dann noch ein Spruch kommt: "Ups...tut mir leid. Ich übernehme die Kosten!" (.....)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin eigentlich immer hilfsbereit, wenn die Zeit da ist für jeden Spaß zu haben und derjenige der immer die komplette Instanz spielt. 
Doch in Zukunft werde ich mir genau überlegen mit wem ich unterwegs bin.

...und der nächste Full-Gladiequippte DD der mir ne Geschichte erzählt, wie ich zu tanken habe, der kommt auf Igno.

cheers


----------



## Torglosch (30. März 2008)

Wer Random Hero (und teilweise sogar normal) Tankt, der sitzt am Rechner wahrscheinlich auch auf einem Nagelbrett. Klar das kann mal gut gehen, aber nach haufenweise whipes und repkosten mit unfähigsten Leute gehe ich nur noch mit wenn ich mindestens 2 aus der gruppe kenne und weiss das sie ihren Job hinbekommen.

Die Terasse der Meister machts auch nicht gerade leichter da ich dort bisher keinen Prot-Pala oder Tankdruiden gesehen habe der es geschafft hat vernünftig zu tanken. Was nicht heisst das es unmöglich ist, aber da kann man auch nicht jeden als Tank mitnehmen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. März 2008)

Tja... ich hab selber nen Tank(Deff Tank) Auf Kel' Thuzad... naja... ich kann zu diesem thema nur sagen 
DAS DIE TANKS EINEN TWINK MACHEN, WEIL SIE VON SO LEUTEN WIE EUCH ALS BESCULDIGT WERDEN DEN WHIPE ZU VERURSACHEN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich geb auch mal nen tipp...
LEVELT SERBER NEN TANK AUF 70!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und hackt ned auf uns tanks rum...


----------



## bigdadycool (30. März 2008)

hi eigentlich war mein krieger immer off geskillt hat auch die nette nebenhand aus zul und Bollwerk der uralten Könige. usw kara hero heromarken zul kack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich liebe das tanken und bin nun wieder deff.(die off sachen kann man ja bei der pristerin nutzen in tdm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinermeinung nach is es bei den meisten tanks so wie bei mir ich hab ne sg wo wir rotieren. viele der paar leute der sg haben nen heiler und dd. die wechseln sich ab. grad in tdm zeigt sich ob jemand weis was sein char kann und net und zu 90 % der leute die im suchenachgruppe channel rumgammeln wissen netmal was sie alles können. zb 41/20/0 mages das 41 talent beid er pristerin nutzen Oo(wenn schon pvp skillung dann NUTZ schon deine SKILLS) war 1 mal in tdm mit 2 randoms. seiddem is wieder suchenachgruppe channel off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir tanks sind benachteiligt wie viele hier schreiben da kann ich au t100 off sachen auf der bank haben bei 2-3 adds beim farmen lieg ich im dreck und es wird teuer.und wie oben jemand geschrieben hat er hat verwüsten net geskillt JAUND. also die meisten bps macht man mit schildschlag (denke du ahst rache geskillt) rache und heldenhafter. die dds sollen mal M...... halten. im normalfall verliert der tank auf singeltarget die aggro nie auser nen hexi ballert 4 mal 7k + krits in folge etc (selbst da hat man zum teil noch aggro wenns net am start war)oder hunter macht bei 3+ targets am anfang multi. wir sind keine palas mit weihe.ich bin kein imba tank ich bin nen mensch. ich hab au nur 14xxx leben unbuffed glaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ja off geskillt und kein dev items sind je im raid gedroppt wo mt schon hatte. alles gecraftet und hero zeug. aber das sagt nichts über den tank aus !!!!! klar leben is wichtig aber wichtiger is zu wissen was man macht wenns eng wird und das is die kunst am tanken und sowas sieht nen dd nicht . er massiert seine 2 tasten und weint wenn er aggro bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb habt ihr auf euren servern so derbe tank probs. alle tanks die ich so kenne sind immer vergeben da sich die leute das mit randoms nichtmehr antuen. klar sind unter den randoms auch super leute aber viele sehr viele sind ebay chars oder sollten erstmal l2p.

und ps alle wo behaupten mit 14xxxleben und kein t5 is tdm hero nicht machbar. stimmt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern erstmals geschaft. klar mit flask etc aber es geht.und nein keine 500g repkosten.
als beweis :   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mu&n=Tohard
hab den durchbrechenden komet aus tdm hero an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ps tanke mit dem zul schwert hab nix anders DDDDD

machts gut ihr lieben tanks 

und ps ihr dds macht euch mal gedanken warum es keine tanks im random mehr giebt (gute tanks)


----------



## KleinHawk (30. März 2008)

Komisch, ich bin auch auf Madmortem und habe keine Prob. Tanks zu finden. Und spätestens in der Gilde werde ich fündig...

Hawk


----------



## Stormy2810 (30. März 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Naja die ienzige tankklasse die ich mir vorstellen könnte is der Todesritter , aber den gbt es ja noch nicht



Wenn soweit die Infos stimmen wirst du auch nie ein Todesritter als Tank sehen,da die nicht als voller Tank anzusehen ist und seine Skillung im späterem Verlauf eher DD´ler zuzurechnen is.Er wird halt ne Dmg Sau werden bestimmt.

Sind ja alles nette Sachen die hier so geschrieben werden,stimme den meisten tread´s hier zu is ned so einfach sein Def Krieger zubehaupten in den Tankreihen die sich Blizz so einfallen lassen hat.Bin seid mehr als 2 jahre am Start und hab nur mein Krieger keine weitere Klasse und jeweils beim endlvl wieder Mt Skillung also voll aggro produzieren bei geringem bis gar kein Schaden,es war mit 60 doch etwas einfacher das Tanken habe ich so das Gefühl da die dmg verteilung der klassen im raid damals besser war.Bin nun schon seid mehr als 120 tage ingame 70 und tanke nur hab gute und schlechte tage erlebt mit Randoms aber wie auch ein tank kollege schon geschrieben hat man muss halt als Tank auch Führen können und den dd´ler zeigen so geht es nicht.Ich lass z.B. den Mob mal gerne durch laufen wenn die Leute nicht auf Fokus achten oder im Raid dann ned mit Mt Targets umgehen können.
Tdm find ich schon als 70ziger im normal Modus schon recht anspruchsvoll und macht auch begrenzt Spass das gleiche gilt auch für Hero Modus aber finde die Instanz doch schon etwas zuhoch für nicht Kara euipte Leute.
Also frische 70ziger wenn sie ned geshuttelt werden von der gilde dann,haben in der ini nix zusuchen weil die dps,die heilung,oder halt auch das tankeuipt dafür noch ned reicht.

Ich besitze teilweise T5 oder ähnliches Euipt (unbuffed 16800k hp)und hab mich am ersten abend gleich auf gemacht nach Tdm auf normal durch rushen, scheiss auf cc und twink heiler von uns eingepackt der gerade mal 1200 healboni hatte war ned voll ausgestattet der junge aber egal najut da rein ich bissle food rein gedonnert,erste große gpr gleich mal gepflegt alle auf´s M... bekommen ich so najut dann mal targets setzen und schauen aber wir sind da nur bis zur priesterin gekommen und alle hatten 0% und bis auf den heiler haben alle anderen t5 ähnliches euipt oder halt t5 teile.Und ehrlich Teilweise untankbar die inze an manchen stücken.

und wenn mir jemand ein angebot macht wechsel ich auch gerne den server muss sich dann aber lohnen also sollten dann schon voll aktive leute sein und keine gilde wo 2 mal in der woche mal 10 leute da sind.

zu finden bin ich auf nozdormu^^


----------



## soul6 (30. März 2008)

Bin auch Main-Tank und mittlerweile der einzige in unserer Gilde, weil die anderen schnell auf DD umgeskillt haben. Ist auf Tedrassil das selbe mit den Tanks; sind nur wenige und deshalb geh ich oft ungern mit meinem
Krieger on, weil ich dann dauernd angequatscht werde : kannst uns tanken,pls ?
Ist ja nett, doch würd ich gern mal spielen ohne das dir dauernd einer im Genick hängt und dich wegen 
Ini löchert.
Spiel deshalb am liebsten meine kleine Priesterin (was ja auch nicht unbedingt einfach ist, nur lass ich die auf
Shadow ^^, dann geht mir keiner wegen heal am Ar... ! lol, sorry kleiner scherz)

Nur für alle die keine Tanks haben und suchen !
Der Spruch im allg.Chat :" tank für ......, dann go !" (und sonst nichts und das am besten noch geschrien)

Werden euch selten welche antworten, weil das heißt für mich dann schon, wenn ich tank und es passiert 
doch ein wipe, kann dann ich mir die netten antworten anhören. ( Denn der Rest hinter mir, kann ja nach 
Meinung vieler, machen was sie wollen ! glauben sie zumindest^^)

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (30. März 2008)

Und übrigens nochwas :   "HALLO BLIZZARD"
habt ihr schon mal versucht gute Tankitems zu bekommen, mit Deff drauf usw. ?!
Jeder Furzer (nicht ganz so heftig gemeint ) kann sich epische Items aus pvp holen,
nur der Deff-Tank, kann sich mit irrer Arbeit durch die Inis prügeln, um an die wirklich
guten Sachen zu kommen.
Bin derzeit auf 490 deff, 13k leben u. 14k rüsi !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jeder Tank weis dabei : zuwenig für den Tempel und Hyal etc. !
Also weiter nach Kara etc., um die paar Sachen zu bekommen, welche weiterhelfen !
Wär mal ne Idee beim nächsten patch, mehr Tank-Items einzubauen und nicht dauernd
irgendwelche Pala-Heal-Zauber oder sonstiges dropen zu lassen.

Vermute mal, das dann mehr bereit wären einen Tank zu spielen, weil die Gruppenverantwortung
bleibt dir ja trotzdem aber es kämen mehr Leute an Deff-Sachen ran.
lg
Randy


----------



## Evelynholle (30. März 2008)

<- Tankpala 

Muss sagen random geh ich überhaupt garnichtmehr seit einem einschneidenden Erlebnis ( Shadowbolts die mein Schild beim Pullen noch überholt haben und ähnliches mit anschliessendem "MIMIMI du hälst keine Aggro" ) 

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass es einigen andren Tanks genauso geht und daher im Allgemeinen nen Tankmangel auffällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormy2810 (30. März 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Und übrigens nochwas :   "HALLO BLIZZARD"
> habt ihr schon mal versucht gute Tankitems zu bekommen, mit Deff drauf usw. ?!
> Jeder Furzer (nicht ganz so heftig gemeint ) kann sich epische Items aus pvp holen,
> nur der Deff-Tank, kann sich mit irrer Arbeit durch die Inis prügeln, um an die wirklich
> ...



naja soul gibt schon nette Items für Marken in Shatt und halt mal bissle Za rum gammeln hilft auch und wie ich es so erlebt habe auf meine beiden letzten servern hauen auch die t6 gilden gerne mal die netten sockel raus ins ah und direkt kauf dann und dann sieht es schon anders aus mit deinem euipt aber geb dir da schon recht die Tanks wenn sie tanken wollen haben es schon schwer sich auszustatten aber mit einem gutem team im Rücken geht das recht gut und schnell da wenn man ein Team hat sie auch wissen ohne tank geht es ned.


----------



## Adenedhel (30. März 2008)

hi hi 


auf proudmoore ist das das gleiche ich bin dabei nen tank hoch zu level aber das ist auch ned ganz einfac grad ab scherbenwelt ich finde zwar laufend gruppen für inis aber beim questen ist das alles ein weng schwerer.   Also wenn jemannd helfen will und somit nen guten tank zu bekommen kann das gerne tun 


Lg Adenedhel (so heist der tank)


----------



## Ekkiman (30. März 2008)

Also erstmal /signed was hier so gesagt wird. 

Dennoch gehe ich gern mit Randoms durch die Inis. Denn wie soll man vernünftige Leute zum Spielen finden, wen man nicht auch mal ab und an mit Randoms läuft?

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass dies wirklich gut erst funktioniert, seit man die Symbole setzen kann. 

Dabei klare Ansagen machen und auch mal rummotzen wenn sich nicht dran gehalten wird. Wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, einfach den Ruhestein klicken...sollen sie alleine weitermachen.^^


----------



## Aplizzier (30. März 2008)

Jo also ich hab selbst nen Feraldudu und atm nen 62 warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Den Dudu hab ich aufhgehört zu spilene weil mir tanken überhaupt kein spaßm ehr macht. Vor allem wenn man mal nachts zockt und müde ist , ist es als tank immer so anstrengend auf alles zu achten^^. Deshalb wird mein Warri auch MS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Glandrim (30. März 2008)

Die wenigsten Leute (also meist die die einen Tank spielen/gespielt haben) wissen was man als Tank zu tun hat.
Die meisten Leute die Wipes verursachen sind DDler
*klingt komisch - ist aber so*
Ich war seit 2.4 6 mal in TdM (jeweils normal weil keine Marken brauch imo). Und ich bin Def Krieger (540+ Defense 16k Armor 16k Life)!
1. Run (mit 4 TOP Spielern) - 2 Wipes 18g Rep Kosten
2. Run (2 Gute 2 b00ns) - 9 Wipes 98g Rep Kosten
3. Run (3 Gute 1 b00n) - 5 Wipes 61g Rep Kosten
4. Run (3 Gute 1 b00n) - 3 Wipes 34g Rep Kosten
5. Run (4 TOP Spieler) - Durchmarsch 2g Rep Kosten
6. Run (3 TOP 1 b00n) - 4 b00n-Wipes 38g Rep Kosten
Nun können natürlich die ganzen DDler sagen ich könnte nicht Tanken, aber ich weis, dass ich es kann (sonst würde ich nicht sehr oft als MT2 in unseren FDS/SSC/MH Raids aufgestellt werden).

An die DDler und Vollb00ns (die grün equiped meinen sSie hätten Arkane Intelligenz mit Schaufeln gefressen) sei mal so gesagt:

Pflegt eure Tanks, denn wir Tanks können auch twinken!
Tank twinks finden oft Tanks, denn wir wissen was ein Tank macht!


----------



## Isilrond (30. März 2008)

Bin normalerweiße auch auf Prot geskillt - aber solange unser Server nicht alle Phasen durchhat bleib ich auf Retri um jeden Tag die Dailys zu machen. Und ich weiss von einigen, dass sie nur für den Patch von Tank auf DD umgeskillt haben.


----------



## Broun Dwarf (30. März 2008)

tja also bei uns machen sich tanks auch meistens rar
meistens hat man ne tolle grp mit heiler und allem nur ohne tank
aber ich kann das schon verstehen ich versuche die tanks im allgemeinen freundlich zu behandeln und wenn der tank fast die ganze ini perfekt getankt hat und einmal net also wipe sehe ich auch keinen grund wütend zu werden. das einzige was mich wütendmacht ist wenn die grp schon bei der ersten mob gruppe versagt.. z.b. hm schiesst wild um sich  usw oder priester macht ne grosse heilung bevor der tank bei den gegnern ist pfff  .... das ist mir alles schon geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am besten tank ran lassen irreführung gezielter schuss arkaner schuss zuverlässiger schuss und dann hat er mal etwas aggro

achja es gibt da nochn guten spruch der ziemlich wahr ist meistens:
stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld
stirbt derHeiler ist der Tank schuld
stribt ein dd is er selber schuld


----------



## kaali (30. März 2008)

ich würd ma eher sagen das viele kein suchsystem benutzen und mit der gilde reingehen das kommt auch noch dazu   aber es ist ja auch scheisse zu tanken einfach viel zu schwer equip dafür zu farmen


----------



## Mace (30. März 2008)

ohne tank geht nix..an einem tag 5 gruppen gesucht die wir alle ohne tank leider wieder vergessen konnten...


----------



## bigdadycool (30. März 2008)

> Ich war seit 2.4 6 mal in TdM (jeweils normal weil keine Marken brauch imo). Und ich bin Def Krieger (540+ Defense 16k Armor 16k Life)!
> 1. Run (mit 4 TOP Spielern) - 2 Wipes 18g Rep Kosten
> 2. Run (2 Gute 2 b00ns) - 9 Wipes 98g Rep Kosten
> 3. Run (3 Gute 1 b00n) - 5 Wipes 61g Rep Kosten
> ...



so siehts aus hab zwar net ganz die kosten aber soänlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie grad erst geschrieben wurde items der tanks is LACHHAFT. ich hab im off sortiement aus kara zul fast alles und vom tank equip nur die handschuh.dropt bei uns net. ich trag alles was man craften kann und alles was es aus heros giebt (auser schwert von mech) und fast nur 12 ausdauer sockel drinn. mehr geht net. und wir machen jede woche kara clean. aber es kann net sein das nen tank nur paar items für marken bekommt wo is die brust Oo und dann gleich so 75 ,60,60 marken. ich verstehe ja das das zeug seinen preis haben muss aber wenn BLIZZ mal denken würde und tank itmems billiger machen würde oder leichter rankommen das es in hero au mal was giebt/da bekommt man nur gammelschuhe armschienen und nen resi schild. oh schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann wäre das tank prob gelöst.was so schlimm dran wenn sie es einfacher machen das die tanks mit kara oder als hero version so um die 17 k leben haben und 15 k rüssi. dann könnte man auch mal in die 25 er raids gehen oder sowas.als dd kann man da mit aber welche gilde tut sich nen buffed tank an der dann so an der 17xxx kratz ? also heiler/dd bekommst überall den ramsch hinterhergeworfen wie im sommerschlussverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sag nur schneider. spiel deinen mage/hexer/schattenpri auf 70 ig schneidern nebenher man findet netherstoff wie dumm und man macht sich sein set. dann noch schlachtenzauberer hose + helm und man kann kara gehen ohne 70  er ini.oder paar mal halt. speil krieger auf 70 ig und dann Oo 10 k leben wenn überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhaa 


ich liebe meinen gammeltank trotzdem D


----------



## eMJay (30. März 2008)

warum wollten die tanks nicht TdM?

Weil da nichts für einen Tank Dropt!!!!

Ich geh da nicht freiwillig rein!!!

Ich forder alle Tanks (Krieger) auf: 

SAGT NEIN zu TdM!!!


damit Blizzard merkt was die für scheiss mit den Tanks machen wenn sich die Leute beschweren weil die keinen Tank finden.


----------



## McSteel (30. März 2008)

Stormy2810 schrieb:


> naja soul gibt schon nette Items für Marken in Shatt und halt mal bissle Za rum gammeln hilft auch und wie ich es so erlebt habe auf meine beiden letzten servern hauen auch die t6 gilden gerne mal die netten sockel raus ins ah und direkt kauf dann und dann sieht es schon anders aus mit deinem euipt aber geb dir da schon recht die Tanks wenn sie tanken wollen haben es schon schwer sich auszustatten aber mit einem gutem team im Rücken geht das recht gut und schnell da wenn man ein Team hat sie auch wissen ohne tank geht es ned.




Stormy, du sagst mal nen bissle in ZA rum gammeln... aber das problem ist, die meisten Leute wollen am besten nen T12 Tank damits einfacher ist. Ich such schon lange ne Za Gruppe, nur meistens heisst es "...du hast dies nicht ...du hast das nicht...usw".
Ich habe das Gefühl die meisten Leute schnallen einfach nicht, das ein Tank nicht mal eben ein WE aufm BG rumgammeln kann und danach komplett Epic trägt.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Ciliu (30. März 2008)

es gibt doch das geile trinket,
ich habs schon und es
wird mir heute bei gruul bestimmt nen aller wertesten retten!

Also im ernst,
an Krieger Tank Equipt kommt man zur genüge! 5er Instanzen abgrasen, auf non hc - dann kara, dauert halt ein wenig! na und?
hab meine kriegerin 3 monate equipt, dafür ist unsere gilde im ersten run durch kara durchmarschiert.

Ich finde nur, das es neben dem Kingsdefender und Sun Eater eigentlich keine vernünftige Waffen Alternative gibt, Gromtors angriff is blau, hatte ich eine lange zeit - und der Kriegsbringer ist auch nicht das wahre.
Und alle samt haben sie eine Niedrige Dropchance.

Aber sonst liebe Kriegerfreunde - schwachsinn was ihr redet,
ihr habt allein 4 Schilde zur auswahl:

Netherschwingen Pre-Q
Slaby, Bota und Ogrila

ihr dürft nur nicht fixiert auf eine sache schauen, boah is das imba - ihr müsst flexibel sein!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (30. März 2008)

naja meine gilde hat 3gute tanks also uns mangelt es nicht an tanks sondern an heilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Z4G (30. März 2008)

Genau so isses... die DD nöhlen rum sind aber in 99% der fälle schuld.

Ein guter Tank der seit 4 jahren Def Krieger spielt und normal problemlos 3 mobs gleichzeitig tanken könnte wird  nieder geflammt weil es nen wipe gibt da ernicht nach 2 sec von allen drei die agro hat.

WIe solll er auch?

Bei den nervösen hibeligen DD läuft der gedankengang doch so ab.. *Ah Tank hat auf Mob 1 eingeschlagen...na den cast ich dochmall Feuerball auf mob 3 ^^...oder   (shami)  Tank is dran... na den raus mt dem  Critgarantiertem Ketenblitz ^^


Oder Tankpullt alle 5mobs kommen... 2 werden gesheept...stehn jetzt aber natürlich in der gruppe... tank versucht seine andern 3 soweit zurück zu ziehn um donnerknall und spalten einzusetzen um von allen agro zu ziehn... wumm Frostnova...... 2 von 3mobs bleiben stehn.... kommen aus der nova raus...wipe... blöder tank^^

Das mann daals Krieger irgendwann   kein bockmehr hat ist doch wohl verständlich.

Ich habe den eindruck DD sind grundsätzlich irgendwie nervös ^^

Begreifen aber irgendwie nicht das 10 sec warten mit überhauptirgendwasmachen... 5 minuten laufen neubuffen und  absprechen erspart ^^

Und die krönung sind natürlich die die meinem einem "4 Jahre" alten Def Krieger erklären zu müssen wie er zutanken hat und welche skills er zu benutzen hat weil Sie es genau wissen da sie sich vor dem Kauf ihrer Chars bei Ebay alle klassenguids durchgelesen haben ^^

Und speziel zum Thema TDM Def Tanks und ausrüstung........
Wer glaubt einem T5 (oder ähnliche ausrüstung)DEf Krieger meint vorzuschreiben was er zum agroaufbaunmachen muss und meint  der Tank hat nicht zu entscheiden was er wie wo wann Pullt, der solte lieber Pac Mann  spielen.

Und zum Thema  Dudus, Palas können Tanken, ja können Sie (was auch immer Blizard sich dabei gedacht hat) aber fragt mall die guten Heiler was sie in Boss fights lieber heilen... nen Dudu Pala oder nen ECHTEN Tank ^^

In diesem sinne......Hört mehr auf eure Tanks und seit lieb zu ihnen, den spätestens auf Heroic könnt ihr Dudus und Palas in die ecke stellen.


----------



## bigdadycool (30. März 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> es gibt doch das geile trinket,
> ich habs schon und es
> wird mir heute bei gruul bestimmt nen aller wertesten retten!
> 
> ...



wir haben 4 schilder. super also das eine schieb ich mir dann in den gürtel das ander in den armschienenplatz und das 3 te an den schuhe platz und eins nebenhand. du ich renne mit meinem krieger schon ewig lange rum vor bc wars mein einziegster char seid wow start als tank. hab mit bc dann nen mage gespielt und muste mit dem kara mit. wenn ich mitm kriger mitgehe dropt aber auch garnichts an items und ich trage das max was es aus heros und normalen innis und craftbaren giebt. also dummes gewäsch.der einziegste vorteil das die andern so schnell an items kommen is das der heiler die scheisse wegheilen kann da er um einiges mehr bekommt in innis. und ich gehe net in innis wegen loot. sondern aus spass. und oft werde ich vin miener sg gefragt:du wo können wir hin um dich zu verbessern,ich kann nur sagen SCHEISEGAL wohin wir gehen es giebt nix evt nen worlddrop.aber man merkt einfach in vielen heros das einem leben etc fehlt.durchkommen tut man immer. aber es regt auf das man nem char der schon net gescheit farmen kann das leben auchnoch so verdammt schwer macht. es momentan bin ich echt depri deshalb man sitzt hier vor nem loottable aller innis ruf kacke craftbaren sachen. und es giebt sogut wie nix wo man sich holen kann wenn man es net schon hat . Rote Stiefel der Verwüstung das rezept aber hat keie sau oder rückt es raus wäre zb was. letztens im raid  zul beim lux war ich mt2 da unser mt urlaub war. dudu war mt1 da er 22 k leben 23 k rüssi hat 42 % ausweichen ( er is erst vor paar monaten zu uns gekommen und da war ich mitm krieger schon dabei ). und wir hatten ihn auf 8 % und geworden is nur nix da mir 1.2 k leben gefehlt hat. ich hatte 7300 leben und spalten hat mich für 9460 getroffen. sowas frustriert einfach.

naja was solls wir haben 4 schilder


----------



## Ciliu (30. März 2008)

also das mit dem gescheit farmen muss ich revidieren, mit Blau Equip okay,
hab ich auch gedacht - seitdem ich größtenteils epics trage hab ich damit aber garkein problem mehr.

Und mit den Drops gut,
hängt wirklich vom Char ab - ich war bis jetzt 5 Kara ID´s mit und hab alles, bei manchen dauerts eben länger.

Aber die Phase wie du sie beschreibst, hatte selbst ich - aber das geht vorbei,
Stiefel bekommst du übrigens von der Managruft Quest gute.
Im Kriegerforum ist übrigens ein toller Sticky, für das Pre Equip.


----------



## Slatsch (30. März 2008)

Ich spiele selber einen Krieger (zwar nicht so gut) aber es ist manchmal nervig das man keine gruppen findet, wie soll man denn so an ein besseres equip kommen, da werd ich dann auch meistens angeschissen, nur meine Gilde würde mit mir mitkommen und da macht es auch spaß. meistens klappt dies auch. 

dann noch zu meinem Priester^^, ich find es manchmal nur lustig was heutztage als tank rumläuft... hatten gestern eine dreiviertel stunde nach nem tank gesucht und der hatte es nicht so super drauf,nach zwei stunden hatten es mit ach und krach dann doch noch geschafft durchzukommen.


----------



## eMJay (30. März 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> es gibt doch das geile trinket,
> ich habs schon und es
> wird mir heute bei gruul bestimmt nen aller wertesten retten!
> 
> ...


nein es sind 6 
Sha'tar und jetzt Zerschmetterte Sonne. Dafür müssen wir ruf wie blöd farmen.
dann haben wir noch 2 Schwärter... juhu damit sind wir so imba dass wir sofort alleine Kara gehen können.

Was ist mit dem Rest wo bekommen wir den rest der Ausrüstung? (EPIC)

Auchenai Hero- blaue Schultern und eine Kette die schlechter ist als die Quest kette von Sethek lvl 68!!!
Mana Hero- blaue Schuhe, Ring und Epic Schild mit Schattenwiederstand
Schattenlaby - Schmuckstük das nach 30 mal immer noch nicht gedropt ist. Schild das für den anfang gut ist aber später Crap. D3 Schulter

Sethek Hero- Epic Schulter (1)  das erste was bis jetzt gut ist.
Tiefen Hero- NICHTS
DK- blaue Kette die wider schlecher ist als die von Sethek, Handgelenke(2) juhu die # 2 und D3 hände die Schlechter sind als die Teufelstahlhandschuhe (craftbar)

Sklaven Hero- Rücken Blau, Gürtel Blau
Arka- hände Blau wieder schlechte als die Teufelstahlhandschuhe, D3 Brust
Bota- Schild blau, Hände Epic (3) können sich sehen lassen. D3 kopf
Mecha- Brust naja, Juhu Tank Schwert (4) wenn es mal bei den ersten 10 mal dropt habt ihr glück. Wenn ihr die Ini überhaupt schaft oder Gruppe findet.
BK Hero- Füße epic  (5)
ZH Hero- kopf für den anfang gut, Schmuck blau
BW Hero- Gürtel epic (6)

So nun haben wir 6 + 1( Schild) Epic den rest gibt es nur in Kara die man nur einmal die Woche gehen kann oder gegen abzeichen. 
Für 225 Stück bekommen wir Kopf Brust und Beine Epic. Müsten nun ca 12-13k Life haben und verteidigung von ca. 490. Für weiter 35 bekommen wir noch ein Umhang.
Für den Gyro müssen wir farmen oder ca. >1000G hinlegen.
Dann haben wir noch 2 blaue Ringe, 2 blaue Schmuckstücke und eine blaue Halskette


Aber was haben die anderen zur auswahl?
Die können PVP machen 3 Wochen wenn man sonst nichts macht voll Epic und wenn man damit umgehen kann dann machen die auch DMG.
Ein Tank kann das nicht!
Stoff Leder Schwere Rüstung usw. Dropt genug! 
Die können sich Zug für Craftbare items ohne probleme farmen.
usw. 

Einen weiteren Tank Guide mach ich dann die Woche.

mfg Thore


----------



## Ciliu (30. März 2008)

Epic aus den Raids,
wir sind tanks und NUR zum Raiden lohnt sich unsere "Spielweise"
deswegen gibts auch nur Items aus dieser!


----------



## bigdadycool (30. März 2008)

evt der gürtel is ne alternative zu dem aus bw hero

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27672

is halt mehr leben weniger dev


----------



## SueySite (30. März 2008)

Ich hab auf Madmortem noch nen 15er Pala. Zieh mich durch dutzende Ini´s und Du hast nen Tank. Im Zweifelsfall PM ^^


----------



## seymerbo (30. März 2008)

dasl iegt daran das die meisten neuanfänger nen krieger anfangen wiel sie die andern halt nich so kennen und beim krieger kann mans sich ambesten vorstellen was der so macht

aber tanken is bestimmt eine der schwierigsten aufgaben


----------



## ConfuZed (30. März 2008)

Naja ich wieß nicht, ich mag meinen Feral druiden einfach nicht mehr so sehr , weil es einfach nur stresst, da kommt so ein Arkan/Fire Pvp Mage und meint er kann einen auf PVE machen, macht kein schaden und zieht sofort Aggro, Tot. Was vor allem bei 5er Inszen die Lust verdirbt ist einfach, dass es kein Spaß mehr ist sondern wirklich arbeit, weil die Leute die ganze Zeit overnuken müssen (haun im Endeffekt mit PVP skillung trotzdem kein Dmg raus) . Da macht tanken kein Spaß und es ist mehr Arbeit als Vergnügen (was es wiederum ist, wenn man mit guten Leuten kara ist oder so)

MFG
Loldie


----------



## Renkin (30. März 2008)

Nimm das Ding dann brauchste keinen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kamikazemetzler 

Ne im ernst das prob gibts überall kannste nix machen bloss selber tank hochspielen.


----------



## Zentoro (30. März 2008)

Der schrieb:


> In diesem sinne......Hört mehr auf eure Tanks und seit lieb zu ihnen, den spätestens auf Heroic könnt ihr Dudus und Palas in die ecke stellen.



Sorry, das ist absoluter Käse.

Inklusive Kara und ZA bevorzuge ich insbesondere einen Palatank. Gerade bei Hero Inis bindet er bis zu 4 Mobs problemlos, während einem Krieger häufig mal einer ausbüchst.

Danach erst ist der Krieger unantastbar.


----------



## ThomasO (30. März 2008)

Die Probleme einen Tank zu spielen sind altbekannt und der letzte Patch hat da nix verbessert. 
Wenn man sich die neuen Inis vom Patch anschaut, so haben es Deff-Krieger mit den Mobgruppen eher noch schwerer.
Und dann soll ich Random in solchen (neuen) Inis unterwegs sein.

So schnell wird das nicht (wieder) passieren.


----------



## BlackWodka (30. März 2008)

naja jetzt geb ich auch ma meinen senf ab^^ auf unserm server (malfurion) gehts noch so mit tankmangel aber healer ist schlimmer... ihr müsst halt RL freunde dazu bewegen n tank anzufangen oder so^^

und wer sagt dudus oder palas können in höheren izen net tanken der hat ja mal gar keine ahnung! ich als dudutank hau nem fullepic deffkrieger die aggro so was von weg! und auch 3 mobs zusammen tanken geht sehr gut! der pala ist als gruppentank unschlagbar! so meine meinung!


----------



## Estron (30. März 2008)

Ich habs vor 5 min mit meinem Palatank wieder erlebt wie es in einer rnd abgeht. 
Vergelterpala spammt weihe, lässt nicht antanken und behauptet wenn er nicht angetankte mobs an der backe hat ich wär n schlechter tank.
Ok ich bin erst lvl 40 und habs vll noch net so ganz drauf aber bisher hats für nen lvl 44er eleschami auch ohne SDR gereicht. Sowas hab ich schon öfters erlebt. Zwar nur in low inis aber egal. Kein wunder dass da keiner mehr lust hat zu tanken...

MFG Estron


----------



## Shadoweffect (30. März 2008)

> - hohe Repkosten... wer hat das schon nicht? biggrin.gif



Du als Druide nicht, mein Bär kostet in ner ini nicht mal halb soviel wie Plattenidioten zahlen, bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Scheiss Massenaggro Skills... öhm... ich wäre froh, wenn ich ein paar Massen-Aggro-Skills hätte... 1 Massen-Aggro-Ruf für 6 sec mit (weissgradnichtmehrwievielgenau) CD haben's wir Druiden auch nicht gerade leich...



Die einzige Klasse mit guten Massenaggro-Skills ist der Pala, Krieger haben die totale Arschkarte was das angeht, stress pur. Als Druide ist es aber mit Prankenhieb sehr angenehm, kA was dein problem ist, mehr als 3 Mobs sollten nie da sein.


----------



## saNjiii (31. März 2008)

der Grund für den Tankmangel ist ganz einfach: Arena!

die meisten Spieler spielen einen Mix aus PvE und PvP/Arena

Defftank in der Arena ? hahaha alle MS also DD's außer die Leute die sich wirklich auf PvE/Raids spezialisiert haben sind noch Schutz gespecct.

Healer dagegen gibts wieder häufiger seit der Einführung der Arena. Healer werden gerade im 3v3 und 5v5 aber auch im 2v2 gebraucht. Tanks sind in der Arena überflüssig, deswegen werden es immer weniger.


----------



## Wallrunner (31. März 2008)

Erst wenn der Letzte Krieger MS geskillt hat, der Letzte Druide zur Eule wird und der Letzte Paladin nach Vergeltung ruft, erst dann werden die DDler feststellen das man Tanks nicht farmen kann....


----------



## Overtron (31. März 2008)

ich komme von dem server norgannon bei uns fehlt es nicht nur an tanks sondern auch an heilern... 

krieger die dmg machen wollen finde ich sind nicht besonders nützlich, klar sie machen ganz guten dmg... aber null cc sie sind vielleicht in nem raid brauchbar aber sicherlich in keiner 5er ini die besten erfahrungen hab ich mit schurke hexer mage als dd gemacht, jäger gehn haben aber eine eisfalle die einfach nich so zuverlässig is da sollte blizz mal was unternehmen. 

soviel dazu 

greetz over


----------



## Gerak (31. März 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auf Madmortem is die Lage zurzeit extrem schlimm man findet nur mit Glück oder garkeine (guten) Tanks! Das ist echt schlimm man sieht im Sng channel nur suchen Tank dann go oder so ähnlich, ist das auf eurem Server genauso?




Tja die lage ist auf keinen Server besonders Rosig also ich habe in meiner Freundesliste fast nur noch Tanks und Heiler von denen ich einiges halte da. Man kann jeder Gilde nur entfehlen schaut auf euere Heiler und Tanks wenn sie hilfe braucht dann erbarmmt euch mal und helft ihnen.

Die Klassen sind für die meisten nicht leicht zu spielen und ein guter Tank oder Heiler fällt nicht so leicht vom Himmel auser ihr Mount streikt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawnhunter (31. März 2008)

Also ich spiele selbst Tank, und ich muss sagen, es war nie einfacher eine Gruppe zu finden. Nur mal eben durch die Gruppensuche hüpfen, und schwups hast du min. 3 Inis zur Auswahl die nur auf dich warten.^^

Ich spiele einen Zwergen-Def-Tank, weil es mir Spaß macht an der Vordersten Front zu stehen, und über das Schicksal der Gruppe zu entscheiden - vorausgesetzt der Heiler spielt mit. Tanken ist meiner Meinung nach am schwierigsten, da man permanent auf HP/Mobs/Mitspieler(besonders Heiler)//CDs/ev. Debuffs/etc achten muss, und nebenbei noch die richtigen Skills im Sekundentakt hämmern muss.
Habe mir den Krieger eigentlich nur hochgespielt am Anfang, weil ich einem anderem Krieger erklären musste, was Rüstung zerreißen macht, und da dachte ich "Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein". Mitlerweile ist er mein Main geworden.

Empfehlung an alle: Bevor ihr den Tank in eurer Gruppe zusammenscheißt, macht es besser. Wenn ihr es besser könnt, scheißt ihn zam und loggt um.^^


----------



## zificult (31. März 2008)

KENNSTDUWAYNE?^^


----------



## Erital (31. März 2008)

Tja, scheint ja fast überall das gleiche Problem zu sein. meine Lösung: Ich mach das Gleiche wie viele andere... Selber einen Tank hochspielen. Vor einiger Zeit gab es auf Antonidas auch einen Heilermangel und um dem entgegenzuwirken habe ich mir, wie viele Andere, auch selber einen Heiler hochgezogen. Nun scheint großteils "nurnoch" das Tankproblem zu bestehen. Aber ich denke dieses Problem wird sich auch wieder mit der Zeit einrenken. Das Viele keine Lust haben in Randomgroups mitzugehen oder das PvP, bzw. Arena interessanter ist  verstehe ich auch gut als Argument, aber Tanks werden nuneinmal benötigt und gute sowieso. Daher sollten manche Spieler sich wirklich mal gedanken machen, speziell welche die Krieger spielen, ob es nicht doch angenehmer wäre auf Deff umzuskillen. Einerseits hat man dann ja wirklich teilweise fast einen "Godlike"-Status, andererseits ist es ja ist es nuneinmal die Hauptaufgabe eines Kriegers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my 2 cents...

So long

Erital


----------



## Tpohrl (31. März 2008)

tja mal ehrlich^^ 
Jeder Tank der es einigermaßen drauf hat, hat seine Stammgruppe und geht mit randoms sowieso nicht los.
Wer hat schon Lust sich das gemecker von irgendwelchen DD´lern anzuhören, die selbst nicht in der Lage sind mal einen blick auf die Agro zu werfen. Wenn ich zB mit dem Auftrag "die 4 musst du halten" tanke, und sehe wie das Kreuz mal wieder nach einem krit von mir wegrennt obwohl der Totenkopf grade angetankt ist, dann weiss ich das wird heut lang und teuer! Deswegen nur in Stammgruppe!


----------



## Shrukan (31. März 2008)

Alleria hat das selbe Problem, das hat man gemerkt als alle TdM gehen wollten.
"Suchen noch Tank"
"nur noch ein Krieger für TdM"

usw...


----------



## Pumu (31. März 2008)

Bei uns auf Blackhand ist das Heilerproblem momentan ähnlich groß wie das Tankproblem - man kann z.B. einen Kararaid aufbauen und steht am Ende mit  8 Leuten da und sucht verzweifelt noch 2 Heiler. 
Ich selbst geh gern auch mit Randoms mal los, mit Repkosten muss man halt immer rechnen. Was das farmen angeht - jeder halbwegs vernünftige Spieler der n Tank oder Heiler spielt hat sich doch nach ner Weile n DD zum Farmen gelevelt, schließlich kommt man auch mit ner guten Gilde in Raidinstanzen weder um Repkosten noch um Flasks, Buffood, Verzauberungen & Co herum.
Natürlich kommt man bei Randoms auch hin und wieder mal an irgendwelche Vollhonks, die es wirklich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Wenns der Heiler ist, bleibt nicht viel mehr als abzubrechen oder n neuen Heiler zu suchen. Wenns n DD ist der ständig aggro zieht erklär ich ihm nochmal die Killreihenfolge und spamm ihn mit meinem Makro zu:
"/me schenkt %t ein Fremdwortlexikon - von A wie Aggromanagement bis Z wie Zurückhaltung." - meist zeigt das dann die erwünschte Wirkung. Wenn mir einer abhaut weil irgendein DD wiedermal den Totenkopf vom Kreuz nicht unterscheiden kann, dann hol ich mir den Mob im Zweifel erst dann wieder wenn der DD das Zeitliche gesegnet hat - so lernts selbst der verpeilteste meist recht schnell.


----------



## soulsource (31. März 2008)

Ich denke, dass es zwischen Tank- und Heilermangel eine Oszillation gibt. War früher mal auf Schutz geskillt, habe aber aufgrund des damals herrschenden Heilermangels umgeskillt und damit begonnen Heal-Equip zu farmen. Wollte ich tanken, müsste ich erst in einfachere Inis gehn. Außerdem tut sich in meiner Ini-Stammgrp der derzeitige Tank mit dem Heilen etwas schwer (->Krieger), weshalb ich regelmäßig umskillen (=eine Menge Gold ausgeben) müsste, worauf ich gerne verzichte. Wenn jetzt wieder genug Hybrid-Klassen umskillen, werden bald wieder die Rufe nach mehr Heilern laut werden.

An alle, die gern andere Klassen schlecht machen: Ich denke, sowohl beide Platten-Klassen als auch Druiden sind als Tank geeignet, wobei je nach Ini die eine oder die andere Klasse Vorteile hat.


----------



## Valarus (31. März 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> <- selber Tank
> 
> und ich tanke nur noch selten random, weil die meisten DDs noch schlechter spielen als die üblichen Tanks.
> 
> ...




Das kann ich auch nur unterstützen.
Habe einen Krieger mit dem ich immer zwischen Deff und MS hin und her skille.
(Teuer, aber wer Arena/Questen und Instanz/Raid will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Seit dem Sonnenbrunnen ist es wieder extrem mit dem "Anwispern" geworden, obwohl man sich schon in einer Instanz oder Raid befindet.

Dann geht man mal Random mit, hat z.B. einen Magier dabei, der nicht einem nicht mal einen Rüstungszerreizenden - Schlag läßt, bevor er seinen Pyro oder Feuerball raus haut.
Dann Eisblock = Heileragro, Wipe und dann rummaulen man könnte nicht tanken.
Dieses Spiel passiert 2 mal dann kurz hintereinander (trotz Erklärung wie ein Tank agro aufabut).
2ter Wipe und dieser Magier und der Heiler verlassen komentarlos die Gruppe.

*Und dann wundern sich die Leute warum sie keine Tanks mehr finden ??????*

Vielleicht sollten sich einige mal über das Zusammenspiel in der Gruppe Gedanken machen und dann nicht immer alles auf den Tank oder auf den Heiler schieben.

Aus dem Grund gehe ich nur noch mit Gilde oder mit Bekannten als Tank mit.

Gruß Valarus


----------



## Tírze (31. März 2008)

Seh das genauso, bin auch Tank und gehe nur mit Leuten aus der FL. Ich habe keine Lust mit den ganzen Gladi equipten Gimps in ne ini zu gehen und 50g Repkosten für ne Hero zu bekommen, nur weil ein Gladi DDler meint er muss mit nem Pyro eröffnen. Sind aber nicht nur Mages, viele haben einfach keine Ahnung von PvE, Aggro und leider auch Plan von ihrer Klasse.


----------



## Swafnir42 (31. März 2008)

Ich bin unser Raid-MT und um es vorweg zu sagen: Ich tanke gern. Allerdings nutze ich auch jede Gelegenheit, um als Fury irgendwo dmg machen zu können. Die daraus resultierenden Rep- und Umskillkosten bedeuten, dass ich Dauerpleite bin *g*

Seit TdM ist Tank noch mehr ein Vollzeitjob als vorher. Nur schlechter bezahlt^^

Zwischen Feierabend und Raid mache ich TdM einmal heroisch, an Tagen ohne Raid gehe ich 4 bis 5 mal unheroisch in die Instanz, damit möglichst viele Gildenmember mitkönnen. Dass ich dabei auf randoms verzichte, versteht sich von selbst ^^ Zur Belohnung für alle Tanks, die ihre DD´s und Heiler in der Instanz ausstatten, gibt es (abgesehen von einem ganz netten aber nicht umwerfenden Trinket auf heroisch) kein einziges Plattenitem für Tanks in der gesamten Instanz und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne auch keine Leder-def-Items. Das ist natürlich kein besonderer Ansporn die Instanz zu tanken und ich weiß auch nicht, was Blizzard sich dabei gedacht hat.

Zwischendurch tankt man dann noch ein paar Elitequests oder besorgt Freunden und Gildies ihre Kara-Pre o.ä. Im Gegenzug habe ich aber auch nie Probleme, ein paar DD´s zu finden, die mir beim farmen helfen oder mir schnell die Mobs umprügeln, die ich für meine Daylies brauche. Und wenn ich zum 80. mal in irgendeine Ini will, um mir da noch ein Item für´s Offequip zu holen, dann gehen sie auch 80 mal mit mir mit.  Man hilft sich halt gegenseitig.

Nur ... dass für die meisten Tanks in einem funktionierenden Netzwerk weder die Zeit, noch die Lust für Random-Gruppen/DDs bleibt, ist irgendwie klar.^^ (Aus den letzten 3 heroischen Instanzen, die ich random gegangen bin, habe ich mich per Ruhestein verabschiedet und ich bilde mir arroganterweise einfach mal ein, dass das Desaster nicht aufgrund meiner mangelnden Fähigkeiten als Tank zustandegekommen sind *g* seitdem ist der Suche nach Gruppe chan für mich gestorben und auch die Anfragen werden hoffentlich irgendwann weniger, wenn mal alle Anfragen im Minutentakt absagt)


----------



## ThomasO (31. März 2008)

Valarus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann geht man mal Random mit, hat z.B. einen Magier dabei, der nicht einem nicht mal einen Rüstungszerreizenden - Schlag läßt, bevor er seinen Pyro oder Feuerball raus haut.
> Dann Eisblock = Heileragro, Wipe und dann rummaulen man könnte nicht tanken.
> ...



/sign

Auf sowas hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr, auch wenn ich gerne nach ZA oder tdm möchte und die Gilde nicht. Lieber warte ich, als mir wieder son Stress anzutun.


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Amonarth schrieb:


> Ich liebe "Die Tanks fehlen"-Threats! Vor allem wenn geschrieben steht, dass "gute" Tanks fehlen.
> 80% der Leute, die im LfG-Channel nach einem "guten" Tank suchen, haben selber absolut keine Ahnung, was man als Tank alles zu bewältigen hat. Diese sind dann die neunmalklugen möchtegern Dd, die lieber ihre SW-Stats updated halten anstatt immer die neueste Omen Version drauf zu haben, an einem rummäkeln, da kann ich nur noch sagen: "Entweder haltet ihr die Klappe und macht, was ich sage, oder ihr dürft wieder eine halbe Stunde lang suchen, soll mir gleich sein. Gibt genug andere Gruppen, die nur auf einen Tank warten
> 
> 
> ...




meine Fresse ist das AAAAAAARRRRRRMMMM, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre, und ich hab auch schon einiges an Katastrphengruppen erlebt. Aber das Argument das Randomgruppen soooooooo schlecht
sind und die armen Tanks deshalb net mehr tanken wollen ist echt nur erbärmlich.
Die Wahrheit liebe Leute ist, das es in den meisten Randomgruppen in 5er Inis prima klappt. Sicher net in Raids aber in den normalen inis. Und die angeblich so beratungsresistenten Spieler gibt es sicherlich auch die sich nicht sagen lassen wollen das der Tank ein wenig Zeit benötigt um den Mob anzutanken. Aber kommt Leute, ich spiele das gleiche Spiel wie ihr, und das ist purer Schwachsinn. In aller Regel haben selbst Leute die Random in Inis gehen ein Interesse daran net zu wipen. Der Hinweis nach einem Wipe den Tank erst mal antanken zu lassen fruchtet schon aus diesem Grund FAST IMMER.
Eure Aussage wie furchtbar diese ganzen Noobs doch sind und wie sehr die Tanks doch leiden in Randomgruppen ( ist übrigens ein Gruppenspiel, nicht nur ihr leidet sondern die anderen 4 auch) lässt mich an eurer Fähigkeit zweifeln mit anderen zu kommunizieren. Über Tastatur oder TS.
Sollte dem so sein empfehle ich als Mage euch einen INTBUFF.
Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen:
Hier tut sich jeder mit der Aussage hervor " ich als MEGAELITESUPERTANK gehe nicht mehr Random" weil ich ja soooooo gut bin und unter den ganzen Noobs zu leiden habe. Ihr empfindet eine solche Aussage scheinbar als Gütesiegel für Tanks, ich denke es ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, weil gute Tanks ihren Job auch in einer Randomgruppe gepeilt kriegen.
MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIich bin so ein arrrrrrrmer Tank äbääähhhhhhhhhhhh Maaaaaaaaaamiiiiiiii


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Noxiel (31. März 2008)

Capslock und Buchstabenwiederholungen machen deinen Beitrag nicht wertvoller Sezer, tatsächlich lassen sie dich ziemlich unhöfflich erscheinen. Arbeite bitte daran, da der Beitrag an sich sonst "recht" lesenwert ist.


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Capslock und Buchstabenwiederholungen machen deinen Beitrag nicht wertvoller Sezer, tatsächlich lassen sie dich ziemlich unhöfflich erscheinen. Arbeite bitte daran, da der Beitrag an sich sonst "recht" lesenwert ist.




jo Chef, ich gelobe Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## clarra (31. März 2008)

ich war deff tank auf rexxar und ich muss sagen tanken is grotten schlecht.wen deine gruppe dich vorne alleine läst.du sollst alle halten und am besten auch gleich legen.und das passiert dauernt,bei uns auf rexxar.und daher lohnt es sich schon nicht mehr nen tank zu machen


----------



## Corusz (31. März 2008)

Hi,
mitm Tanken ist das soeine Sache...

Ich hab mir jetzt gerade einen Krieger auf 21 hochgespielt, und mich durch DM des Equips willen durchziehen lassen (von Gildies) ich würde saugerne mal Tanken (-> lernen - habs ja noch nie gemacht) habe aber wirklich absolut keinen Bock geflamt zu werden wenn ich (direkt bei Gruppeneintritt) sage das ich noch nie getankt habe, man also nicht böse sein soll wenns evtl schief geht bei den ersten Pulls ... ich wurde allen Ernstes aus der Grp geworfen >.<

Ich meine wie soll ich denn die Praxis lernen wenn irgendwelche Idioten beschließen das man für die erste Ini die man besuchen kann (bin Ally) direkt tanken können muss - das geht mir leider nicht in den Schädel...

...da will ich tanken lernen und werd nicht mitgenommen - hab jetzt die Gildies gebeten sich n paar Chars hochzuspielen zumindest auf DM lvl damit ichs lernen kann ... schade das es soweit kommt ... zum Glück machen die mit... bei mir ist nämlich der Wille wirklich da zu tanken und nicht auf DD zu gehen... zu macht man sich die zukünftigen Tanks schon direkt kaputt




ps: 1. Post - YAY ^^ leider direkt n whine-post - sry ^^


----------



## WotanGOP (31. März 2008)

Ich bin epischer Tankadin auf Ambossar und von Angfang an auf Schutz geskillt. Questen ist so echt eine Qual, aber tanken ist das, was ich am liebsten mache und so werde ich auch nicht umskillen, selbst wenn die DDs immer Witze machen, wenn ich nach gefühlten 2 Minuten einen Mob gelegt habe, wo sie selbst 2 Sekunden für benötigen. Questen ist für mich aber auch nicht viel mehr, als ein teilweise notwendiges Übel, wo ich immer versuche, drumherum zu kommen, soweit dies möglich ist, außer ich habe mal langeweile und keine Lust auf Instanzen. Die wiederum sind für mich allerdings der Hauptinhalt des Spiels und i.d.R. mache ich nichts anderes.
Wie genau die Tanksituation auf meinem Server aussieht, kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, schließlich suche ich nie einen.
Was ich sagen kann: Zu normalen Zeiten habe ich nie Probleme, eine Gruppe zu finden, werde aber sehr oft angeflüstert, ob ich hier und dahin als Tank mitgehen möchte. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Tankadins und die meisten DDs äußern, daß sie "Protpalas" lieben. Gute Tanks sind allgemein rar.
Wobei der letzte Punkt sehr relativ ist. Fakt ist, macht der Tank einen Fehler, bekommt die Gruppe zumindest riesige Probleme und jeder weiß, wer schuld war. Funktioniert jedoch ein DD nicht richtig und leistet sich einen groben Schnitzer, ist dies oft nicht direkt so offensichtlich. Der Tank sollte dann normaler Weise alles daran setzen, die Situation doch noch zu retten. Gelingt das nicht, wird ihm dann netter Weise ebenso die Schuld gegeben. Was man sich dann anhören darf, ist häufig sehr unfair und unberechtigt. Als Tank braucht man also in zweierlei Hinsicht ein sehr dickes Fell.
Was die meisten unterschätzen, ist die Tatsache, daß ein DD allein nur ein Teil ist, während mit dem Tank die ganze Gruppe, bzw. der ganze Raid, steht oder fällt. Wenn die DDs richtig mitarbeiten mag zwar ab und zu mal der eine oder andere sterben, meistens reichen ja wenige Schläge der Mobs dafür aus. Aber solange der Tank lebt, überlebt die Gruppe. Daß es der Gruppe nichts bringt, wenn der Heiler zwischendurch einen DD heilt, währenddessen der Tank abklappt, wollen zweitklassige DDs selten verstehen und meckern stattdessen. Auf normal mag es vielleicht noch gehen, aber auf Hero oder in Raids hat das Überleben des Tanks höchste Priorität.
Je besser nun wiederum der Heiler ist, desto größer ist die Überlebenschance des Tanks und somit die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit der Gruppe. Darum habe ich, und das empfehle ich jedem Tank, eine Liste von Stammheilern, wo ich genau weiß, daß sie sehr gut sind. Von denen ist eigentlich immer mindestens einer verfügbar für meine nächste Instanz. Und so muß man die Gruppe nun nur noch mit DDs auffüllen.
Für mich kann ich sagen, daß mir Repkosten im Grunde egal sind, solange die Gruppe Spaß macht.

Was mir allerdings keinen Spaß macht, sind DDs, die sich nicht an Anweisungen halten, die zu ungeduldig sind und drängeln oder die es ständig verbocken, ihren Job zu machen. Ein DD hat nicht viel zu tun und i.d.R. auch keine Verantwortung zu tragen, im Gegensatz zum Tank. Deswegen kann auch nur der Tank das Sagen haben, so wie in Raids der Raidleader. Wieso es so viele DDs gibt, die das nicht kapieren, verstehe ich nicht. Es macht mich nur jedes Mal wütend, wenn ein DD einfach pullt, weil es ihm nicht schnell genug geht oder er meint, es besser zu wissen. Das kucke ich mir vielleicht ein-zwei Mal an. Danach spreche ich ein deutlicheres Machtwort und wenn es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert, trenne ich mich. Bei leichten Aufgaben mag es keine Auswirkungen haben. Aber Heros wie z.B. ZH oder Arka sind kein Kindergeburtstag mehr und Diskussionen mit DDs, die alles ja viel besser wissen, verhindern ebenso den Spielspaß.
Da sind mir solche DDs tausend Mal lieber, die zwar weniger Schaden machen, aber dafür nett, verläßlich und vor allem bemüht sind und den fehlenden Schaden somit wettmachen, wie auch dadurch, daß wir gut eingespielt sind. Für eine nette Gruppe, die 100% gibt, zahle ich gerne mal 50g Repkosten. DDs jedoch, die alles besser wissen und sich nicht in die Gruppe fügen wollen, sind mir soetwas nicht wert.

Aber: Es gibt auch Ausnahmen, bzw. Randoms, die einen im Nachhinein positiv überraschen und die mir dadurch ebenso lieber als Begleiter sind, als Damagemaschinen, denen es an Teamfähigkeit fehlt.
Es kommt immer wieder mal vor, daß sich ein random DD zunächst als Risikofaktor darstellt, da er vielleicht erst frisch 70 geworden, noch sehr grün equpit ist oder als Mage noch keinen Tisch kann. Wo man also im ersten Moment denkt: OMG, was soll das werden?
Ich bin dann immer wieder sehr erfreut, wenn sich solche Spieler als besser herausstellen, als sie auf den ersten Blick scheinen. Und wie gesagt, bei solchen Begleitern stimmt dann der Spielspaß und der Rest ist Nebensache.
Ich würde auch nie jemanden ablehnen oder aus der Gruppe wieder entfernen, weil er eventuell zu schlecht equipt ist oder halt keinen Tisch kann. Schließlich waren wir auch alle mal erst ganz frisch 70, grün equipt und unerfahren, wollten aber dennoch in die feinsten Instanzen gehen und waren froh, wenn uns wer mitnahm und unerfreut, wenn wir gedisst wurden. Und wie auch sonst soll man sein Equip verbessern und Erfahrungen sammeln, wenn man nicht die Chance dazu bekommt?
Mit solchen DDs geh ich auch gern überall hin. Und so ein WoW-Server ist ja auch ein Golfball. Man trifft sich immer wieder einmal. Und vielleicht ist so ein "Grüner" ja zwei Monate später schon eine Imba Damagemaschine. Und wenn er dann immernoch von der Art her so spielt, wie vorher, dann ist es doch ein riesiger Pluspunkt, ihn in der Freundesliste zu haben.



Fazit:
Tanks haben es schwer, besonders Palatanks, da diese immernoch extrem unterschätzt werden, weil es noch genügend Unwissende gibt, die sie nicht wirklich kennen.
Der Tank ist das wichtigste Glied einer Gruppe. Er steht immer vorn, direkt am Feind und trägt die Verantwortung für die ganze Gruppe.
Weil sie es so schwer haben, haben sie meistens einen festen Kreis von Begleitern, die sie kennen und wo sie wissen, was sie erwartet. Und ein Freund kackt einen nicht an, wenn man mal einen Fehler macht und die macht nunmal jeder.

Und schließlich:
Die Welt ist klein und Menschen haben ein gutes Gedächtnis. Behandelt eure Tanks so, wie ihr selbst behandelt werden wollt. Tanks sind Tanks aus Überzeugung. Das spielt man nicht einfach mal so, denn für Halbherzigkeit ist da kein Platz. Euer Tank gibt alles und versucht immer sein Möglichstes. Vertraut eurem Tank und folgt seinen Anweisungen. Das erspart der ganzen Gruppe Zeit, Ärger und Repkosten.
Akzeptiert, daß der Heiler sich voll auf den Tank konzentriert, denn solange der steht, hat die Gruppe eine Chance.
Wenn ihr das befolgt, wird euer Tank gerne immer wieder mit euch ziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elronmaloní (31. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> meine Fresse ist das AAAAAAARRRRRRMMMM, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre, und ich hab
> Hier tut sich jeder mit der Aussage hervor " ich als MEGAELITESUPERTANK gehe nicht mehr Random" weil ich ja soooooo gut bin und unter den ganzen Noobs zu leiden habe. Ihr empfindet eine solche Aussage scheinbar als Gütesiegel für Tanks, ich denke es ist eher ein Armutszeugnis, weil gute Tanks ihren Job auch in einer Randomgruppe gepeilt kriegen.
> MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIich bin so ein arrrrrrrmer Tank äbääähhhhhhhhhhhh Maaaaaaaaaamiiiiiiii
> Gruß
> Sezer




(Also nach deinen schreibstill würde ich sagen das du nur DD´s spielst und keine Nützliche Klasse(lehne mich ma ausn fenster und sage mage) Der warscheinlich auch nur dmg geil ist und net ans Schäfchen denkt. 
Aber es gibt ja bekanntlich überall ar...........er)

Aber es ist auch server abhängig da es auf einiegen nur k....k noobs gibt oda auch paar gute spieler aber rnd´s sind scheiße weil sie sich überschätzen von wegen ich habe s1 (vlt bald s2 für ehre) ich bin imba und so..... aber im endeffeckt doch nur ein 1hit  sind im pve.......
Und rnds tanken/heilen mache ich schon lange net mehr!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Elron


----------



## vanBAT (31. März 2008)

Ich selber habe einen Tank (Krieger) und einen Hexer(Gebrechen). Von daher weis ich schon die Problematik des Agros^^.
Wenn ich mit meinem Tank unterwegs bin, 5er Instanzen, sehe ich es eigentlich nur als meine Aufgabe an den Heiler zu schützen. Meines erachtens haben die anderen selbst zu schauen, ob ich die Agro halte oder nicht. Wer drüber kommt ist selber schuld. Schließlich gibt es ja Omen und KTM.

Was mich persönlich immer sehr auffregt, das sind unsere PvP Freunde (nicht alle). Von agro aufbau und halten haben viele dieser "Hau-drauf-und-renn-weg" nicht die geringste ahnung wie agro aufgebaut und verteilt wird. 
Den schönsten Fall hatte ich mal bei einem Schurken der Instanzen gehen wollte. Nach dem 2 wipe kotzte er mich an, warum ich die Agro nicht halten würde. Dabei soll gesagt sein, das er S3 Equipt war und ich gerade mal teil-Kara^^. Als ich ihn darauf hinwies, das es immer er sei, der mir die agro nimmt und dadurch den rest der grp tötete war er schwerst beleidigt. Als ich ihn dann mal vorschlug doch mal etwas später mit Dmg anzufangen und sich mal etwas zurrück zu nehmen, bekam ich nur ein höhnisches Gelächter von ihm und er verließ die Grp mit dem Kommentar "Weniger dmg machen, so ein blödsinn habe ich noch nie gehört". Unsere PvP Freunde kennen halt nur draufhauen.

Warum es im moment so schwer ist Tanks zu finden liegt ja auf der Hand: Als Krieger und Dudu Tank hast du doch bist auf das eine Schmuckstück keinen einzigen Loot der interessant ist. Auch beim Ruf gibt es nichts, es sei den man ist Alchi. Das da Blizzard vollkommen Kopflos gehandelt hat, liegt doch auf der Hand. Auch denen ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, das es allgemein schwierigkeiten gibt Tanks aufzutreiben (deswegen ja auch die Idee des Todesritters auf dauer). Wenn ich Instanzen so aufbaue, das ich mit der Lootverteilung bestimmt grp fast vollkommen ausschließe, muß ich mich nicht wundern, das diese Gruppe einfach keine Lust hat Repkosten zu zaheln.


----------



## Elronmaloní (31. März 2008)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Warum es im moment so schwer ist Tanks zu finden liegt ja auf der Hand: Als Krieger und Dudu Tank hast du doch bist auf das eine Schmuckstück keinen einzigen Loot der interessant ist. Auch beim Ruf gibt es nichts, es sei den man ist Alchi. Das da Blizzard vollkommen Kopflos gehandelt hat, liegt doch auf der Hand. Auch denen ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, das es allgemein schwierigkeiten gibt Tanks aufzutreiben (deswegen ja auch die Idee des Todesritters auf dauer). Wenn ich Instanzen so aufbaue, das ich mit der Lootverteilung bestimmt grp fast vollkommen ausschließe, muß ich mich nicht wundern, das diese Gruppe einfach keine Lust hat Repkosten zu zaheln.




Du hast denn neuen meta tank sockel vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und für ingis gibts ja eh nie was gescheites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visi0n (31. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> meine Fresse ist das AAAAAAARRRRRRMMMM, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre, und ich hab auch schon einiges an Katastrphengruppen erlebt. Aber das Argument das Randomgruppen soooooooo schlecht
> sind und die armen Tanks deshalb net mehr tanken wollen ist echt nur erbärmlich.
> Die Wahrheit liebe Leute ist, das es in den meisten Randomgruppen in 5er Inis prima klappt. Sicher net in Raids aber in den normalen inis. Und die angeblich so beratungsresistenten Spieler gibt es sicherlich auch die sich nicht sagen lassen wollen das der Tank ein wenig Zeit benötigt um den Mob anzutanken. Aber kommt Leute, ich spiele das gleiche Spiel wie ihr, und das ist purer Schwachsinn. In aller Regel haben selbst Leute die Random in Inis gehen ein Interesse daran net zu wipen. Der Hinweis nach einem Wipe den Tank erst mal antanken zu lassen fruchtet schon aus diesem Grund FAST IMMER.
> Eure Aussage wie furchtbar diese ganzen Noobs doch sind und wie sehr die Tanks doch leiden in Randomgruppen ( ist übrigens ein Gruppenspiel, nicht nur ihr leidet sondern die anderen 4 auch) lässt mich an eurer Fähigkeit zweifeln mit anderen zu kommunizieren. Über Tastatur oder TS.
> ...



hmm eigentlich beleidige ich leute nicht.. und mach es auch hier nicht aber eins sei mal gesagt dir würde ich wörter an den kopf schmeißen bis du paar jahre lang eingedeckt bist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und deine aussage is sogar teilweise richtig es gehören 5 in eine gruppe .. und meistens verkacken es halt die dds mit aggro ziehen .. und dann laufen wir tanks wie wild durch die gegend um die mobs wieder an uns zu binden weil ja alles so ratz fatz gehen muss blabla da wartet man nichtmal den aggro aufbau ab .. viele meinen wenn man hinläuft zum mob oder ihn per distanz pullt und einmal draufhaut kann man ja schon alles zünden was geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

darum gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyaxe (31. März 2008)

Hallo buffies,

ich muss zu Beginn gestehen, dass ich mich als tank in instanzen rundumwohl fühle. es macht mir einfach spass auf die anderen aufzupassen und wenn das dann auch noch in entsprechendem klima passiert um so besser. ich muss sogar gestehen dass ich so "merkwürdig" bin sowohl einen krieger auf def, als auch einen dudu auf feral zu spielen. und auch wenns arrogant klingt, kann ich glaube ich schon recht vernünftig tanken(habe zumindest noch nie beschwerden gehört^^).

ich habe beim ausrüsten meinen krieger, mein main, als ich gerade 70 war jede inni mitgenommen die ich bekommen konnte, egal ob rnd oder fl/gilde. zunächst einmal war es spannend was neues zu sehen, man brauchte items und auch ruf war in hinblick auf heros wichtig. als dann alle innis abgegrast waren kamen heros dran und das ganze spiel nochmal. seitdem nun jedoch ein kara-run schon 22 marken gibt reizt mich an heros garnix mehr.
den druiden habe ich in letzer zeit nachegzogen sodass nun beide etwa gleichgut ausgerüstet sind. fernab von raids, für die man ja bei neuem content auch noch flask, elixiere oder bufffood braucht, ist es schwer mit einem def-tank eine sinnvolle beschäftigung zu finden. ein druide ist aufgrund der vielseitigkeit nützlich, auch über einen raid hinaus.

warum tanke ich keine inis mehr?:
mich persönlich reizt an normalen instanzen einfach nichts mehr. ich war noch nicht in der tdm aber außer ein paar mal anschauen werd ich da wohl auch net so viel reizvolles für mich entdecken. oftmals sage ich anfragen ab, wenn es ums tanken geht und auch bei mir sind negative erfahrungen auschalggebend. wenn man dann bspw doch mal rnd kara geht und nach 4h mit 5 whipes bei der maid gerademal das theater geschafft hat, erinnert man sich dass es gilden-intern in max 4h komplett clear ist. 

und man muss einfach mal sagen, dass tanken echt eine der schwersten, wenn nicht gar die schwerste aufgabe im raid ist. von einem tank wird erwartet dass er sich 4-5h konzentriert und seinen job macht. heiler sind ähnlich wichtig aber ab 25er raids ist es nicht schlimm wenn einer von 7-9 healern mal aufm desktop rumgammelt. wen einer der 3 tanks sein zugewiesenen ziel nicht kontrolliert gibts chaos und in den meisten fällen einen whipe.

die zeit, die ich zum spielen habe möchte ich dann auch möglichst stressfrei und mit möglichst viel spass und fortschritt gestalten. das ist in eingspielten gruppen einfach besser zu erreichen.

es liegt also bei mir zum einen daran, dass es negative erfahrungen mit grp gab, zum anderen daran, dass es andere möglichkeiten für marken gibt, ab 2.4 ja auch in 25 raids.

so far bloody


----------



## z4muel (31. März 2008)

Ich find es immer witzig wenn von "guten" Tanks gesprochen wird. Ich hätte mal lieber ein paar "gute" DDs dabei.

Wenn ich mir überlege wie absolut sinnfrei und rücksichtslos manche DDs durch die Inis wüten und es dann schaffen aus meinem 20m Spottbereich (Bin Prot-Pala) rauszulaufen, weil der Mob an ihnen hängt. Da kann man 50 mal sagen zieht die in die Weihe, nein anschließend stehen sie fast vorm Ini Eingang.

Markieren der Mobs lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich, es wird eh meißtens auf dem rumgehauen der nicht den Totenkopf hat. Mal abgesehen davon das ich nur wenige DDs mit Aggrometer kenne und die sich wundern das sie bei nem Knockback ruckzuck die Aggro haben.

Immer wieder gerne gesehen sind auch Hexer die Qual nicht beim LW ausmachen oder meinen ihre TW könnte ja mittanken. 
Für mich gibts nen ganz einfachen Grundsatz :

Tank tot, Heiler schuld !
Heiler tot, Tank schuld !
DD tot, selber schuld !

Mit den hier angesprochenen hohen Reperaturkosten hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme, schließlich bin ich ja da um die Mütze vollgehauen zu bekommen und das Geld was man dafür ausgeben muss hat man nach dem Inirun  eh wieder drin.

Greetz


----------



## Sezer (31. März 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> hmm eigentlich beleidige ich leute nicht.. und mach es auch hier nicht aber eins sei mal gesagt dir würde ich wörter an den kopf schmeißen bis du paar jahre lang eingedeckt bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nun ja da scheinen sich ein paar ja in ihrer " ich bin doch was ganz besonderes" Mentalität auf den Schlips getreten zu fühlen. Nun wenn dem so ist ..........................dann freut mich das ganz außerordentlich---))))
Mein allerherzlichster Vision  das mit der Gruppe iss so ne Sache. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich überhaupt etwas gesagt habe das darauf schliessen lässt das ich den Grund für viele Wipes beim Tank verortet habe. Du hingegen gibst dir nachdrücklich Mühe die Schuld auf die DDs abzuwälzen und dem Tank praktisch einen Persilschein in Sachen "Skill" zu erteilen. Nun, kleiner Mann, ich sage dir aus der Erfahrung heraus es gibt in jeder Klasse gute Leute und auch schlechte Leute. Ja, auch wenn es dich jetzt sicher überrascht, das trifft auf Tanks genau so zu. 
Ob du nun ein "guter" oder "schlechter" Tank bist weiss ich net. Aber he 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hier im Forum sind wir doch alle voll die IMBA-Roxxor, oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gilt dann natürlich auch für dich auch wenns hier niemand prüfen kann----))) Iss doch prima wenn man sich mit solchen Äußerungen wie den deinen auch mal daztu gehörig fühlen kann/darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf das das Gejammere der Tanks absolut übertrieben ist und wir alle unser Päckchen zu tragen haben.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Shadoweffect (31. März 2008)

> Wie genau die Tanksituation auf meinem Server aussieht, kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, schließlich suche ich nie einen.



auf Ambossar? Wirklich nicht gut, ich durfte mit 66 schon 70er Gruppen durch irgendwelche inis tanken weil die keinen auf ihrem Lvl gefunden haben. Ist aber seltsamerweise richtig gut gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (31. März 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also erstmal /signed was hier so gesagt wird.
> 
> Dennoch gehe ich gern mit Randoms durch die Inis. Denn wie soll man vernünftige Leute zum Spielen finden, wen man nicht auch mal ab und an mit Randoms läuft?
> 
> ...




Stimmt nicht ganz, daß das nur seit den Symbolen funktioniert. Früher wurden Ziele mit der "F"-funktion oder assist zugwiesen, hat zwar länger gedauert, aber die anderen Leute haben einen zugehört!

MC BWL AQ40 und Naxx haben wir damals auch gut gekleart und auf Farmstus gehabt! Vielleicht war ja das Gruppenspiel damals besser


----------



## moorhuhnxx (31. März 2008)

ok ok ok... wir wissen jetzt alle das es keine tanks gibt oder? aber statt hier rum zu flamen könnte einer von euch faulen säcken sich doch die mühe machen einen tank hochzuspielen oder in der zeit in der ihr hier rreinpostet kann mann schon nen ganz amtlichen tank zu sammen leveln....


----------



## Nightman09 (31. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin DruidenTank und spiel ihn auch echt gern,aber mal ehrlich was soll ich in der neuen 5er Ini.
Reppkosten farmen?? weil kuckt euch die Teile an seht ihr da irgend was für einen Druidentank oder für einen Feral nichts aber auch wirklich nichts also,
so lange sich das nicht ändert, werde ich nicht mehr tanken und ich kenne noch ein paar Feral`s die genauso denken.Hab einfach keinen Bock mehr von Blizz bei den Item`s immer ausgelassen zu werden.
Jetzt werden wieder viel sagen klar Itemgeil,ok aber auf welches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüß der Nightman


----------



## IcY Soul (31. März 2008)

hi leute...

ich hätt mal eine frage...
also hab mir das meiste da jetzt durchgelesen...

und da mir vorkommt das da nur tanks schreiben^^

hätt ich da mal ne frage... also bin noch anfänger... =)
(bzw spiel so 5-6 monate und hab nen 52 nachtelf tank (krieger))

und würd euch mal bitten ob ihr mir da ein paar gute tipps geben könnt^^

also welche skills ich da alles einsetzten soll...
also zur zeit ist mein ablauf zwischen "Schildblock" dann "Verwüsten"
und danach mal "Rache" (da hab ich 45% chance den gegner zu betäuben...)
und hin und wieder entwaffnen und manchmal auch "Schildschlag"
und hald "Spott" und "Erschütternder Schlag"


soll ich da irgentwas daran ändern oder passt das schon so?

damit ich dann auch richtig tanken kann^^


(und noch ne frage... wenn ich als 52 tank nicht wirklich offt ini oda so mache
und trotzdem teilweise von leuten angeschrieben werde mit denen ich mal in inis
war ist das ein zeichen das ich nicht alles total falsch mache oda??^^ )

lg Elfenlíed

PS: wie fügt man unten die charakter anzeigen an?? ^^


----------



## Hamstax (31. März 2008)

lass den krieger stehen und mach dir nen protpala

jedenfalls sind auf onyxia alle heiß auf die.
spiele selber einen
du bist der held jeder 5er 10er und 25er
du bist der ae tank schlechthin
cc ist ein fremdwort
du hast auf alles need und hey du bist tank dir wirds keiner streitig machen wollen
und als healer und vergelter hsate sogar nochn guten healer und passabelen dd im background

als krieger biste der 1mob tank, der bitte den sheep den sappen den eisfalle tank und hast als auswahl den aushilfs fury ddler und den ms warri welcher zugegebenermaßen nicht übel im pvp ist


----------



## Tontaube (31. März 2008)

Hamstax, ich hoffe mal, das ihr auf eurem Server auch fähige "Krieger"Tanks habt.
Einen Deftank als 1Mobtank hinzustellen halte ich für, mal nett ausgedrückt, völligen Blödsinn!

Wer einigermaßen fähig ist, schafft es locker 4-5 Mobs an sich zu binden. Natürlich ist das anspruchsvoller als seinen Schild des Rächers in die Menge zu schleudern und es sich danach auf seiner Fußbodenheizung gemütlich zu machen, aber es ist durchaus möglich!


Dann zu Nightman09.

Belobigung von Kael'thas sollte Ansporn genug sein in dieser Instanz zu tanken, oder etwa nicht? (Über 750 hp in Bärform. Ein toller Proc, sollten die Heiler grad anderweitig beschäftigt sein.)


Und noch etwas zum TE (Jägerheini).
Pack dir die beiden Charaktere aus meiner Signatur in die FL. Den Druiden hab ich zwar gestern für eine Instanz auf Heilung umgeskillt aber ansonsten, gesetz dem Fall ich bin online, stehen dir zumindest schonmal ein Krieger und ein dicker Tankteddy zur Verfügung.

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pruzze (1. April 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> I
> Die Welt ist klein und Menschen haben ein gutes Gedächtnis. Behandelt eure Tanks so, wie ihr selbst behandelt werden wollt. Tanks sind Tanks aus Überzeugung. Das spielt man nicht einfach mal so, denn für Halbherzigkeit ist da kein Platz. Euer Tank gibt alles und versucht immer sein Möglichstes. Vertraut eurem Tank und folgt seinen Anweisungen. Das erspart der ganzen Gruppe Zeit, Ärger und Repkosten.
> Akzeptiert, daß der Heiler sich voll auf den Tank konzentriert, denn solange der steht, hat die Gruppe eine Chance.
> Wenn ihr das befolgt, wird euer Tank gerne immer wieder mit euch ziehen!
> ...



Hallo WotanGOP,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit diesem Beiträg könnte der Threat geschlossen werden, 1A geschrieben, Du sprichst wahr.

Gruss


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. April 2008)

Hört auf zu Jammern und fangt nen Tank an!

Und wenns nur ein Nebenchar ist. 

Alle regen sich auf es gäbe zu wenig Tanks. Dann spielt einen. *Wer keinen Tank spielt weil ihm eben die Nachteile zu groß sind trägt selbst zu dem worüber er sich beschwert bei. *

Ich spiele keinen Tank, beschwer mich dann aber auch nicht wenn sich für ne Ini kein geeigneter Tank finden lässt.


----------



## Calystro (1. April 2008)

wenn ich denn mal mit meinem schurken  in ne ini komme was aus eben diesem tankmangel seeehr selten ist ....gibbet als dankeschön auch mal anteilig repgold von mir ....da ich weiß wie "gut" man auf deff bzw auf prot-skillung farmen kann ...ist dann sozusagen mein dankeschön dafür das der tank die "reiseleitung" übernommen hat


----------



## IcY Soul (1. April 2008)

ääh...

wie ist das jetzt...

kann mir einer tips geben??

oder fängt jetzt die diskusion an ob pala oder krieger bessere tanks sind??

lg Elfenlíed


----------



## alexaner666 (1. April 2008)

pala sind besser gegen mehrere mobgruppen
krieger sind unschlagbar in bosstanking.Punkt.

Tanks fühlen sich scheiße weil die andern Gruppenmitglieder meistens denn Sinn des Tankens nicht verstehen(von verständnis an der aggrophysik brauch ich wohl auch nicht anfangen...).Die meisten Spieler lassen nicht antanken und machen max. Dmg.-->aggrowechsel--->wipe.Das nervt auch den geduldigsten Tank mit der Zeit.
Ich habe selber 2 Krieger(im mom noch ein Taure)und kann wirklich jeden verstehen der keine Lust hat wegen besagten Gründen zu tanken.
Also zockt euch selber ne Tankklasse hoch, dann seht ihr wie das ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. April 2008)

Auf dem Server wo ich bin gibt es ab und zu mal n Tank aber der kann ja auch nicht überall sein aber im großen und ganzen.... ist es fürn Eimer... 3h suchen mind für n Tank. Je höher das LvL desto niedriger ist die Chance was gutes zu bekommen...Die meißten machen PvP oder Raiden... Kein wunder...ich aber auch, steh ich auch zu, macht kein fun mehr als Warri zu Tanken...die meißten Spieler sind auch unfreundlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IcY Soul (1. April 2008)

also ich finds schon cool zu tanken...

einfach mal die kontrolle zu haben....
einfach mal der sein der aufpasst... ohne denn die gruppe 
tooooootttaaaaaaaaaalll eingehen würde^^


PS: ich warte immer noch auf meine TIPS zum TANK sein!!
(und kann mir wer sagen wie ich da unten die charakter anzeigen anzeigen kann???)


----------



## Ravor (1. April 2008)

1. is das der 5987239857. keine tanks thread ^^

2. klar gibs kaum tank! alleine wenn ma schautwie viele klassen tanken können? 3 wie viele heilen? 4 und dd? alle 9

und da der größte teil aller klassen die heilen können heal is fallen schonma drood und loladin weg also nur ncoh der warri... von denn is auch der größte teil ms, sprich kaum einer stellt sich gerne hin und lässt sich vermöbeln.

3. ich kan die seltenen tanks verstehn dass sie nicht mit rnds in inis gehen ... ihc mit meinem priester( der schon sehr gut equiped ist) mache das auch nicht mehr ... es ist immer unglaublichs stressig, zeitaufwendig und teuer. nehm ihc leute aus der gilde oder f-liste gehts schnell und billig (2 deutig hrhr) also warte ich lieber bis die da sind und notfalls noch ein rnd aber dann von ner vernünftigen gilde versteht sich



mfg

Lancy of Tirion


----------



## Danbar (1. April 2008)

Dieses Tank Theater kenn ich auch irgendwo her,

Ich hab nen Zwerg Deffkrieger der jetzt bis auf 2 epics halbwegs ordentlich  blau equipt ist und sobald ich on komme nerven mich die INI Anfragen und wenn ich denn mal ne Einladung akzeptiere ( nach Vorwarnung das ich nur blau eqipt bin ) und die denn mein Gear sehen bin ich schon des öfteren aus der Gruppe gekickt worden mit dem Kommentar Du kannst doch nie die aggro halten.

Mittlerweile ist meine Antwort dazu

Hömma Schubkarre, ich hab selber nen Arena 2/T5 Aggro Kanonen Hexer und komischerweise hab ich mit dem nie Aggro obwohl der dmg stimmt.
Lösch Deinen gekauften Char und Spiel gefälligst einen hoch und lern ihn zu spielen.

Aber so im Vergleich...DD gegen Tanken......Tanken artet in Arbeit aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal nerven die Ini Anfragen aber auch so sehr das ich lieber auf den Warlock umlogg und im BG ein bisserl Horde umbringen gehe.



> Da hat der Killa Pala doch glatt den Frosch getwohittet.....Alli ftw


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

wuha wie cool xD 
ich schau mir die theards immer gern an ^^ 
bei mir auf dem server find ich es schlimmer wenn man als tank in ne grp kommt, gerade sein "Damage" equip an hat ^^ jaaa ich mache damit 1200 crit :> alle 3 stunden ^^ und dann "NUR" 1100 leben hat ... man wird gleich angemacht das das doch nich der ernst ist... und das nich nur in Arka hero oder so sondern sogar schon schattenlabby normal o_O 

oder wie heute schön.. Er :"Hey kommst mit TDM normal, nur noch Tank dann GO"#
Ich ehrlich wie ich ab und an bin: " Ne sry, hab gerad hilfe bei den Dalys"
Er: " Kannste nachher allein machen komm doch eben mit"

jaja von wegen allein -.- 

aber noch schöner sind die heiler die bei nem Blau equipen mage gehn weil sie der meinung sind die machen keinen schaden -.- 

wenn ich das hier lese will ich gleich ma server wecheln xD soo mit den 80g ^^ is ma was :>


----------



## menschlein (2. April 2008)

Vorsicht Priester denkt
wie du selber schon schreibst Gute tanks.(TANKS) <<< keine besseren schurken sry. Ich denke mir das es wohl daran liegen könnte das man den tanks der gilde mehr geholfen hatte früher und das sich mit der einführung von bc stark geändert hat. Man hilft nicht mehr untereinander ergo....... Fangen wir nicht damit an warum das so ist oder mit der antwort ich helf doch WENN ICH ZEIT HABE. Ich denke wir haben uns unser eigenes grab aufgeschaufelt. Jeder einzelne Kümmert euch um die tank und sie kümmern sich um euch. 

text genau lesen bevor ihr flames schreibt


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

gut geschrieben Menschlein... sowas denk ich mir bei manchen ini fragen auch ^^ 
"kommst mit ini"
"in ner stunde muss Q fertig machen"
anstatt das dann ma kommt ich helf schnell dann komm mit
"kk schade"

und das ca 20 mal am tag o_O 

ich mein woher nehmen das gold für die reppkosten oO 15 gold in ner ini hab ich ja fast ohne zu sterben -.- 
und bei den tollen neuen Dalys wird man als tank ca 10 mal beim machen von nem Hordler gekillt xD 

und nu will ich nen keks :<


----------



## Qubase (2. April 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> ich war mal tank und ich kann die tanks gut verstehn tanken ist einfach scheiße
> und ein guter tank war ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Kiddy Du hast kein plan, setzt dich mal mit deiner 3 Tage alten Bux in in deinen Sessel, und geh pokemon Spielen.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

Qubase schrieb:


> Kiddy Du hast kein plan, setzt dich mal mit deiner 3 Tage alten Bux in in deinen Sessel, und geh pokemon Spielen.




Wieso bist'n du noch Wach? Hat dich Mami noch nicht ins Bettchen gebracht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber als Tank ist es wirklich grässlich. Ständig ein Whisper: hey, tank? lust auf x, nurnoch Tank. Folgend ein Inv. Geht man ins Gruppensuch-Tool hat man sowieso alle 30Sekunden einen neuen Whisper. Da steht im Kommentar nur mit dieser und jener Klasse, das wird einfach Ignoriert. 
Immer schön bei TdM. Ich schreib dazu 3CC wenn ich Tanken soll. Was für eine Gruppe meldet sich? 2 Schamis mit einem ShadowPriester... 
Wenn man dann doch mal eben Ini x geht, wird man dumm angepflaumt, warum man denn die Aggro nicht hält, und dass wenn noch nicht mal gepullt wurde. Nicht mal Omen installiert, aber vom Dmg-Meter immer die aktuellste Version. Dann noch alle 3Minuten ein Post des Dmg. 
Nicht mal ein Dmg-Stop ist drin, wenn man Aggro zieht...

Tanken bedeutet nicht, den Mob von den DD's abzuspotten. Sollten sich einige mal auf den Rahmen des Monitors schreiben. 
Und ich liebe spottimmune Mobs, wenn sie den DD aus den Latschen hauen.


----------



## Qubase (2. April 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Und ich liebe spottimmune Mobs, wenn sie den DD aus den Latschen hauen.



Schnucki ich habe Nachtschicht, 
In TDM  kannst Du sehr viel über Spellreflect rausholen.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

Qubase schrieb:


> Schnucki ich habe Nachtschicht,
> In TDM  kannst Du sehr viel über Spellreflect rausholen.


Und spottimmune Mobs gibts ja auch nur in TdM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TdM diente nur als aktuelles Beispiel, da dort 3 CC's von enormen Vorteil sind als Nicht-Prot-Pala


----------



## Xyman2001 (2. April 2008)

hab ne selber ne def krieger und muss sagen tanken macht spass aber mit den richtigen Leuten.

Bsp: tdm man muss schon immer fragen was für Leute mitkommen da oft die grp
mit 1 Ground control ausgestatet ist was schön ist bei 6er grp

oder mages und hexer die ihr ban oder sheep egal ist und du die dann auch noch am hals hast

gibt so viel bsp aber bei wipe ist natürlich der tank schuld Oo

naja ich geh fast nimmer mit rnd weil mir das zu blöd ist und mir den spielspass kaputt macht


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

in TDM geh ich auch nicht ohne 3 CC´s
das tuhe ich mir nicht an ^^
und am liebsten nen Priester als heiler.

Der vorteil der Tanks ist es das man sich die Grp fast aussuchen kann mit der man geht...
bin einmal aus nettigkeit in ner grp eingesprungen..

Eule, Hexer und Schami.... NIE WIEDER

solche erfahrungen lassen Tanks so handeln. ich mein man muss sich doch bei ner zusammenstellung was denken oO. 

Ich denke das die Tanks die sagen ich Tanke gut zu 99% auch gut Tanken.. den sonst hätten sie auf die arbeit schon keine lust mehr. 

Die leute die solche tanks für Hochnäsig halten.. sry da sag ich nur spiel einen hoch.. konzentrier dich nen paar stunden in SSC oder in Kara und dann rede weiter...
Geh in ne ini sag Sheep an und werd dann von nem Schaaf gekillt.. oder dein Heiler.. wenn du das erlebt hast dann darfst du weiter reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dahin SENDEPAUSE


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

Viele denken Tanken ist einfach:

Mach deine Bildchen über die Gegner. Drück 3 Knöpfe und gut ist.
Das man als Tank aber die Ini genau kennen muss, scheinen die meisten zu vergessen.
1 mal Hero tanken ist etwa so belastend wie 5mal Hero als DD.


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

da muss ich dir recht geben. 

wenn ich mir nur überlege was mein freund manchmal sagt xD

manche leute kommen auf die idee. weiler ja mein freund ist könnte er (Schurken spieler mit leib und seele) ja wenn ich nicht da bin oder keine zeit habe mit meinem char ma eben ne Hero tanken... seine Antwort ist dann nur "so viele knöpfe drücken und nachdenken kann ich nicht"

er sagt immer er versteht nicht was ich da mache... hab mal versucht ihm das zu  erklären "Also wenn du den und den mop hast dann erst das, dann das, dann das, dann das, dann das, dann das.. "in dem moment hat er aufgehört zu zu hören ^^ 
leute die schon lange tanken sagen tanken is einfach.. ist es auch.. für mich ist es mitlerweile einfach wenn ich die ini kenne... aber wenn die die nicht tanken sagen tanken is doch einfach.. sollten sie sich mal in ne ini stellen und tanken ^^  

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PriZon (2. April 2008)

es ist einfach nicht das wahre mit randoms reppkosten zu farmen und sich dann anzuhören man soll doch bitte besser tanken ich als healer sag immer Wer den Healer verarscht läuft!!!!

das können die tanks sich auch mal so denken^^


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

mein reden:
Wer Pullt Tankt....

muste so mancher mage schon merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theragorn (2. April 2008)

Ich skill jetzt regelmäßig zwischen prot und holy pala herum und muss sagen, tanken ist sau schwer, allerdings immer noch chilliger als heilen.  Auf unserem Server gibts zwar genug tank's, die aber nur mit stammgruppen oder gilde etc. losziehen

Und wenn ich in einer randomgrp tanke stelle ich eines von anfang an klar.

1. Sterb ich, ist der Heiler schuld.
2. Stirbt der Heiler bin ich schuld.
3. Stirbt der DD ist er selber schuld, weil wer die aggro zieht darf sie behalten!

Natürlich gibts Ausnahme fälle Massenschaden an der Gruppe etc. 


Ich nehm dass auch als Heiler hin der Tank darf nicht sterben. 

Und auch als DD kann ich in 80% der Fälle so spielen, dass ich mich selber im Notfall retten und bandagieren kann.


----------



## speedwolle (2. April 2008)

also bei mir ist es so das ich gerne tanken würde aber es nicht mache da mir die übung fehlt.
bisher gabs auch keine gilde wo ich längerfristig und regelmäßig üben konnte.mit randoms kann man auch vergessen,da die leute einen anstatt zu unterstützen(tips geben und so) nur blöd anmachen.
tja,somit spiele ich halt nen caster und der krieger steht still...

sry für rechtschreibfehler und so...


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

speedwolle schrieb:


> also bei mir ist es so das ich gerne tanken würde aber es nicht mache da mir die übung fehlt.
> bisher gabs auch keine gilde wo ich längerfristig und regelmäßig üben konnte.mit randoms kann man auch vergessen,da die leute einen anstatt zu unterstützen(tips geben und so) nur blöd anmachen.
> tja,somit spiele ich halt nen caster und der krieger steht still...




üben üben üben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jede Ini sollte 1x absolviert werden. Sei's als Tank oder DD oder Heal. Hauptsache mal gesehen. Dabei darauf achten was der Tank macht und sagt. 
Kleinere leichtere Inis angehen, viel CC mitnehmen.
Je länger du das machst, desto besser und schneller läuft das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElChefe1311 (2. April 2008)

Eine kleine Anregung dazu:

lad dir Omen oder KTM runter und stell es so ein dass es dir auch was anzeigt wenn du solo spielst. Dann nimm deinen DD und hau drauf was geht ... beobachte deinen Aggrowert und dann versuch mit deinem Krieger das zu überbieten.

Eine weitere kleine Anregung:

Deine DDs wären gut beraten UNTER deiner Aggro zu bleiben ... wenn die Aggro ziehen is das ihr Pech und wenn sie das öfter machen sind das ihre Repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DU bist der Tank, DU sagst wie schnell oder langsam, und wer sowas nicht kapiert darf mich mit Freuden auf ignore setzen ... dann muss ich es nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## speedwolle (2. April 2008)

also mein problem ist es eher weniger aggro aufzubauen,sondern mehr mehrere gegner zu halten.wenns aber so ist das ich pulle und an mir fliegen schon die pfeile oder schattenblitze vorbei,bevor ich überhaupt was gemacht habe ist es schwer.mit random gruppen ist es halt fast nur so.der typ der sich ewig beschimpfen läßt bin ich auch nicht,wie gesagt daher hab ich es erstmal sein lassen.
aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch die passende gilde oder stammgruppe wo ich mich 2-3mal abends die woche auslassen und meiner heimlichen leidenschaft nachkommen kann^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

speedwolle schrieb:


> also mein problem ist es eher weniger aggro aufzubauen,sondern mehr mehrere gegner zu halten.wenns aber so ist das ich pulle und an mir fliegen schon die pfeile oder schattenblitze vorbei,bevor ich überhaupt was gemacht habe ist es schwer.mit random gruppen ist es halt fast nur so.


mehr Gegner zu halten:
Pala durch Weihe
Druide 3 durch Prankenhieb (DD's müssen aufpassen)
Krieger muss wohl jeden immer mal anhauen und Donnerknall wirken

Auf jeden Fall sollte der CC weit weg von der Position sein, wo du Tanken willst. Oft ist das nicht so.

Was dir nicht passt musst du ansprechen. Wenn sich keiner daran hält: Leave


----------



## Daretina (2. April 2008)

speedwolle schrieb:


> also bei mir ist es so das ich gerne tanken würde aber es nicht mache da mir die übung fehlt.
> bisher gabs auch keine gilde wo ich längerfristig und regelmäßig üben konnte.mit randoms kann man auch vergessen,da die leute einen anstatt zu unterstützen(tips geben und so) nur blöd anmachen.
> tja,somit spiele ich halt nen caster und der krieger steht still...
> 
> sry für rechtschreibfehler und so...




hey du bist der tank und sie brauchen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn du übern must must du üben. kein meister ist vom himmel gefallen *glaub* 
dann geh halt erstma kleinere inis an ... Managruft is z.b. schön zu tanken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich entmutigen lassen...
wer nervt auf ignore ^^ DDs gibts mehr als sand am meer ^^


----------



## AerobicClub (2. April 2008)

sorry


----------



## ElChefe1311 (2. April 2008)

Das Problem kenn ich nur in abgeschwächter Form ... als Protpala tu ich mir recht leicht mehrere Gegner zu halten. Das deine DDs draufhauen bevor du auch nur ansatzweise Aggro aufgebaut hast fällt unter die Katagorie "Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten". Das sind Probleme an denen du nicht schuld bist. Für normale Heilaggro müssten eigentlich ein Rüssireißen und ein Donnerschlag pro Mob reichen. Das braucht etwas Übung um das flott hinzukiegen aber die Rotation kannst du a auch bei einfachen Mobs in der freien Wildbahn testen ... wenn deine DDs nicht focusen, kannst du wie blöd tun und machen und es wird nicht reichen ... einfach Symbole verteilen und wenn die nicht nacheinander runtergehauen werden werden die DDs gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Lass dir nicht den Spaß an der Sache verderben, nur weil irgendein Komiker meint, jeder hat das Equip und die Übung die sein jeweiliger T-was-weiß-ich-wieviel Tank seines Raids hat. Ob gutes oder schlechtes Equipment, viel oder wenig Übung, du bist der Chef da drin. Du sagst wos langgeht weil du bist ja auch der, der den Kopf hinhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: Ich sollte schneller tippen und zitieren lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... also dieser Post @speedwolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> <- selber Tank
> 
> und ich tanke nur noch selten random, weil die meisten DDs noch schlechter spielen als die üblichen Tanks.
> 
> ...




hab mir auch nen krieger hochgespirelt wegen des tank-magels, 

und nach 5 tagen defftank...umgeskillt, weil 

1. stundenlangeshauen bei quests nervt
2. DD`s einen nicht antanken lassen und sich über nen wipe wundern
3. jeder der heute 70 wird, morgen glaubt er kanns
und undund


----------



## Neolus (2. April 2008)

hallo

also ich hab nicht den gesamten thread durchgelesen aber muss mal meinen senf dazu geben.

Ich spiele nen dd sowie nen heiler. Ich spiele seit 3 jahren und würde behaupten das ich meinen hunter und heilpriester gut spiele. Hier wird immer die schuld auf den dds geschoben...warum?
Es gibt grp da ist der bzw die dd schlecht, es gibt grp da ist der tank schlecht und es gibt grp da sind die heiler schlecht...alles erlebt. Und warum ist das Damagemeter so schlimm? Ich habe eins und finde es sinnvoll. Wenn jemand nach fragt antworte ich das ich es am ende poste. Warum setzen mich laut dem thread dann welche auf igno? Das Damagemeter kann total sinnvoll sein. Letztens war ich mit meinem schurken in einer ini da war auch ein jäger und der war im Damagemeter unter dem Tank. Da ich mit Jäger die wohl größte erfahrung hab (fast 3 jahre main) hab ich ihn drauf angesprochen wie denn seine rotation sei etc. und konnte ihm erfolgreich helfen dran zu arbeiten....Nur leider gibt es zu wenig die das DM auch so nutzen und anderen damit helfen...jeder denkt nur an sich...und was noch schlimmer ist es werden alle über einen kamm geschert.
Rnd grp sind scheisse können alle nicht spielen bla bla...
Klar gibt es größere chancen auf leute zu stoßen die ihr klasse nicht beherschen (warum klärt ihr diese leute nicht auf??)und noch schlimmer roxxor rofl kinder(darauf möchte ich nicht näher eingehen), A B E R nicht alle sind so...ich gehe ständig rnd grp inis da viele die ich kenne da nicht mehr hin möchten da sie kein ruf mehr brauchen was anderes vor haben oder so.
Ich habe auch schon öfter leute durch random grp kennen gelernt ...die waren total ok.
Als heiler selbst habe ich durch gutes heilen selbst die schlechtesten tanks durch die inis geschleift...kommt alles vor.
Schert bitte nicht alle über einen haufen und geht keine rnds weil ihr denkt alle sind schlecht. Auf meinem server fällt mir auf das nicht mehr viele leute inis gehen da lvln ja mit grinden undquesten so viel schneller geht. Das sind die leute die auf lvl 70 ihre klasse nicht im grp spiel spielen können.

so und nun zur eigentlichen sache..auf Zuluhead gibts auch sehr wenig tanks die rnd grp gehen besonders im lvl bereich unter 70.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (2. April 2008)

@ Neolus
Keiner hat gesagt, dass alle DD's scheisse sind.
Aber in einer 5er-Gruppe sind davon nunmal 3 vorhanden. Das also ein DD Mist baut ist mit 60% deutlich höher als 20% der beiden anderen Klassen. Es reicht wenn ein DD nicht abwarten kann und drauf losholzt.

Sicher kann Dmg-Meter sinnvoll sein, jedoch gibt es genug, die unbedingt erster sein wollen und mit ihrer Scheiss-doch-auf-Aggro-Taktik nicht gut fahren. Und ich habe noch nie einen Heiler oder Tank ein Dmg-Meter posten sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grroarr (2. April 2008)

Gute Tanks sind wie Elefanten , die merken sich wer spielen kann.
Ich hab TdM Hero seit 3  Tagen wipe-free clear .(kann man bei Hero inis von Farmstatuus sprechen ?!  )
Dabei ist nicht mal ausreichend CC wichtig , es vereinfacht die Sache lediglich.Gestern war ich mit 2 Hexern und nem Shadow drin jeder Boss 1st try etc.Wichtig ist das die Leute Spielen können , ihre Styles im Griff haben , Übersicht haben ...etc etc etc blabla

Mann sollte halt Schauen mit wem man reingeht.

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich nachmittags mit randoms TdM non-Hero.Die 3 DD (waren nur Caster glaub ), waren nich in der Lage 1 Stoffi umzufokussen ...also da lass ich ersma wieder die finger vom suche tool


----------



## Qubase (2. April 2008)

weise worte @ 7R0J4N3R
endlich mal wer der seine klasse versteht


----------



## Sheelou (2. April 2008)

Nujo, auch ich spiele einen Tank O.o eine Tank? Nja n weibchen das n weiblichen Tank spielt eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Tanksuche is immer angesagt, Randomgruppen meide ich, das abgenuke und damit verbundene Reppkosten gefarme geht mal gar net, ohne Gildensupport kaum spielbar, da gutes Tankequipp eben nur über
PvE zu holen ist und nicht wie bei Healern und DDlern über PvP das eher spärliche Equipp ein wenig aufzupimpen. Lieber S1 o.ä. als grün oder wie war das... Geht als Tank so irgendwie nicht was ich irgendwie ... schade finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanken macht nur Spass wenn man Unterstützung hat, nen festen Stamm mit dem "Frau" Heroics und Kara gehen kann. Und BG`s sind Deffgeskillt auch ganz witzig, alles kloppt und man steht und steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne das, würd ich sofort wieder umskillen, das verdirbt einem schon ordentlich den Spass wenn "Frau" eine Woche kloppt wie blöde, Gold rausballert  und sich equipp technisch nichts tut weils abwhiped ohne Ende wegen zugedotteten Mobs, Pyros die schneller sind als mein Pull oder eben sonstigen Schüssen, Bällen und Flüchen die komischerweise schon auf einem Mob sind bevor ich ihn mal angehustet hab :X ... Endbosse nach 5 Trys nicht liegen weil der Tank ja angeblich zu doof dazu ist und man plötzlich mit dem Healer vor nem Boss steht der eben nicht liegt... ect ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es hin und wieder auch mal Rndm Ausnahmen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die sind rar und kann ich an einer Hand abzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag immer, man ist immer so ein guter Tank, wie sie Dich tanken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber i love my Tankcow ^^


----------



## Amychan (2. April 2008)

Hab mal alles außer 2 Seiten gelesen ^^

Was ich auf jeden Fall mal jedem empfehlen kann:
Spielt mal nen Tank (egal ob Druide, Pala, Krieger) hoch. Muss ja nicht weit sein. Ragefire/Todesminen reicht vllt schon.
Dann könnt ihr euch mal alle (wenn auch nur nen kleinen Hauch) anschauen wie das als Tank so ist.

Ich zweifele einfach mal an das ein Großteil der DDs weiß was ein Tank so alles macht. Ich hab deswegen einen Protpala und nen Defkrieger probiert und meinen Main (Druiden) auch mal ne Zeit auf Feral geskillt.
Mein Druide auf 70, mein Pala Tank seit 30 und ist jetzt 54 und mein Krieger ist mit 20 auf Fury gewechselt weil ich mit Kriegern nicht richtig tanken kann.

Ich gehe eigentlich mit dem Pala zu 99% random.
Was mir ganz oft auffällt:
Viele Spieler haben absolut keine Ahnung was zu tun ist.
Am besten klärt ihr sie vorher auf. Ich sage auch vor jedem Run das ich meist kein CC möchte. Wenn mir da schon wer mit l2p kommt kann der/die gleich nen neuen Tank suchen.
Den Tag wurde ich im Tempel mehrfach als Noob beschimpft weil ich die 5er Gruppen auf dem Gang ohne CC tanken wollte...
Das wäre ein guter Grund auf was anderes zu skillen... Und damit vermindert man die Zahl der Tanks schon im niedrigen Levelbereich.
Was mich allerdings daran hindert sind die einzelnen schönen Runs dazwischen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den einen Tag wurde ich vor der Inni sogar gefragt wie ein Pala tankt, weil die Gruppe es nicht wusste. Das fand ich mehr als lobenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wir sind in Windes Eile durch den Tempel gefegt und haben eigentlich fast die ganze Inni mit Mage und Hexer gebomt. Ging prima.

Und was ganz besonders wichtig ist!
Ein DD der nach der ersten Mobgruppe fragt ob jemand ein Damagemeter hat ist sofort bei mir unten durch. Ich hab lieber nen Spieler/in in der Gruppe der/die Aggrobewusst spielt und dabei in Kauf nimmt im dmg nicht auf Platz 1 zu stehen und damit die Reppkosten und Nerven der gesamten Gruppe schont, als einen damagegeilen der nur oben stehen will.

Und was noch ganz wichtig ist.
Bitte skillt doch die Talente die eure Bedrohung senken. Auch wenn sie keinen zusätzlichen Effekt haben.
Hatte den Tag (da war ich allerdings Heiler im Schlabby mit meinem Schami) nen Shadow in der Gruppe. Level 70 und ohne Shadow Affinity.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Shadow_Affinity
Ihr könnt euch denken wie er gespielt hat oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne.
Probiert das Tanken einmal aus oder setzt euch zumindest mal mit einem Tank eures Vertrauens hin und probiert mal ein bisschen rum. Das kann später eine Menge Frust sparen. ^^
Und vielleicht wird es sogar irgendwann Randomgruppen wieder in besseres Licht rücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezer (2. April 2008)

Ich könnte mich echt totlachen.

Kennt jemand die Verurteilten?? Ein Film nach einem Roman von Stephen King. Das gibt es einen Runnung Gag 
bei dem die Häftlinge sich immer gegenseitig versichern total unschuldig zu sein. Da gibt es eine Szene da sagt Morgan Freeman:
Wir sind hier drin alle unschuldig weiss du das nicht??

Ihr seid hier im Forum echt alle IMBA, ihr beherrscht hier gaaanz sicher alle zu 100% eure Klasse, und seeeelbstverständlich ist der Tank die am allerallerallerallerschwersten zu spielende Klasse.
Wie schön das ihr euch hier alle gegenseitig versichert wie toll ihr seid und wie schlecht alle anderen.
Ihr seid davon sicher auch völlig überzeugt und soll ich euch was sagen..................ich auch-------------))))))))
Ich wollte euch deshalb auf diesem Wege nochmals meine untertänigste Huldigung zukommen lassen liebe verehrenswerte, anbetungswürdige Tanks. Ich verneige mich in tiefstem Respekt vor der hier versammelten IMBANESS. *Eine solche Ansammlung von Skill kann es nur in der Forumswelt geben*...........sonst eher nicht--))
Ich lasse euch dann mal beim selbst beweihräuchern alleine, hihihihihihihi, ihr armen Männer und Frauen.


euer euch belächelnder

SEZER


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich echt totlachen.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Verurteilten?? Ein Film nach einem Roman von Stephen King. Das gibt es einen Runnung Gag
> bei dem die Häftlinge sich immer gegenseitig versichern total unschuldig zu sein. Da gibt es eine Szene da sagt Morgan Freeman:
> ...



Zweimal dieselbe Ironie in zwei Threads....stehst du auch so auf HeulThreads wie ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezer (2. April 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Zweimal dieselbe Ironie in zwei Threads....stehst du auch so auf HeulThreads wie ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




najaaaaa es ist definitiv 2 mal das absolut gleiche Thema-)
Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach auch ausnahmsweise die angewandte paste and copy Funktion.



Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

also da ich nen holy priester habe und nen deff krieger sag ich mal tanken ist 10 mal einfacher als heilen^^
weil schläft man als tank dan egal tankt hals so halb ein dd schläft de rheiler stirbt der tank^^

mfg


----------



## Bullerman (2. April 2008)

Amychan schrieb:


> ...
> Und was ganz besonders wichtig ist!
> Ein DD der nach der ersten Mobgruppe fragt ob jemand ein Damagemeter hat ist sofort bei mir unten durch. Ich hab lieber nen Spieler/in in der Gruppe der/die Aggrobewusst spielt und dabei in Kauf nimmt im dmg nicht auf Platz 1 zu stehen und damit die Reppkosten und Nerven der gesamten Gruppe schont, als einen damagegeilen der nur oben stehen will.
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt! Komischerweise sinds nämlich immer die DDs, die einem nach dem ersten wipe sagen, man könnte nicht tanken.

-> kick/bann/ignore und neuen DD suchen. Die gibts ja wie Sand am Meer ^^



> Da Krieger und Druiden ja Wut zum Tanken brauchen ist es nötig sie ordentlich wütend zu machen -
> hier ein paar Tipps dazu:
> 
> Magier, Hexer, Priester etc. ihr seid gefragt den Kampf zu eröffnen. Lasst den Tank gar nicht dazu
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil schläft man als tank dan egal tankt hals so halb ein dd schläft de rheiler stirbt der tank^^
> 
> mfg



Wenn es denn so wäre, würden Tanks überflüssig.Hach was würden inis schneller gehen,wenn man statt nem Def einen weiteren DD mitnehmen könnte,ne? Überleg mal,was du da schreibst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. April 2008)

mhm hab das jetzt vorhin falsch geschriebe^^ 

ach egal -.-

mfg


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Jo ,schreib nochmal, aber diesmal so, dass auch ich es verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilana (2. April 2008)

Es ist nicht ganz richtig, dass es keine Tanks gibt... die gibt es schon, nur gehen die meisten davon halt nicht random. Bei einer Gildengruppe oder einer Gruppe von meiner Friendlist weiß ich im Regelfall was auf mich zukommt und ich kann das Spielverhalten der Leute einschätzen. Randomgruppen sind dagegen eher wie das berühmte Überraschungsei - wobei nach der Spannung beim Auspacken meistens Spiel und Spaß auf der Strecke bleiben. Aber wenn doch mal was vernünftiges dabei ist, dann sammel ich das eben auf meiner Freundesliste.
Natürlich stimmt es auch, dass es nicht nur gute Tanks gibt. Ob ich nun einer bin oder nicht, werde ich nicht selbst entscheiden. Ich versuch' mein bestes - mehr kann ich ohnehin nicht tun. Und genauso verhält es sich auch mit DD und Heilern. Es wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn alle wüssten, was sie tun ;-) Doch selbst der beste Heiler, Tank oder DD hat mal nen schlechten Tag, versemmelt einen Pull, holt das eigene Schaf wieder raus oder verschläft mal eben den Tank zu heilen. Das passiert eben - in Gildengruppen lacht man im Regelfall drüber, in Randomgruppen artet das dann leider häufig in Schuldzuweisungen und Noob-Geschrei aus.

Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht so rüber gekommen sein mag, eigentlich mag ich Randomgruppen. Etwas Abwechslung kann ja nicht schaden. Aber ich achte in der Regel darauf, wie nach einem Tank gesucht wird. Das ist ähnlich wie in Kontaktanzeigen.... Suchen guten Tank heißt eben leider meist: Tank, der trotz Pull mit Instant-Pyro und sinnbefreiten Draufnuken noch die Aggro und die Nerven behält und uns da irgendwie durchbringt, obwohl wir ihn ständig zur Schnecke machen. Ich spiele in meiner Freizeit, da will ich Spaß und keinen Stress... 


in dem Sinne, tankende Grüße von Rilana


----------



## Faulmaul (2. April 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> najaaaaa es ist definitiv 2 mal das absolut gleiche Thema-)
> Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach auch ausnahmsweise die angewandte paste and copy Funktion.
> Gruß
> Sezer



hmmmm jo... dumme flame-posts von jemandem der nur im allgemeinforum postet weil er in klassenforen nix zu reden hat.... schade daß du zu den feiglingen gehörst die ihre chars nich anzeigen... naja wohl weil man mit 7 Lvl 10 Twinks nicht behaupten kann nen 70er zu haben... whatever; schade, daß so Leute wie du immer wieder auftauchen wie die Cholera...


----------



## Anséis (2. April 2008)

hi ich bin von wrathbringer und bin sehr angenehm überrascht das auch tankadins angenommen werden (warum auch nicht), leider hab ich realms erlebt wo das nicht der fall ist...
naja trotzdem haben wir probleme mit guten tanks - aber leider auch mit heilern
so also wenn jemand auf wrathbringer tank-need hat einfach whispern

mfg


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. April 2008)

Metatrom schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste Tank dem Tanken richtig spass macht, der es kann und größtenteils nur 5er instanzen macht?
> 
> Also ich hatte auch immer Probleme einen Tank zufinden also habe ich einen hoch gespielt und richtig gefallen daran gefunden^^



Warte bis du nen bestimmten Equipstand hat, dann wirst du 5er Inis für reine Zeitverschwendung halten, garantiert.

Erst recht mit Randoms. Da verschwendet man gut und gerne Stunden für lächerliche 3-5 Marken. Und spasstechnisch liegen Heros & co nach dem 20. Mal ungefähr auf dem Niveau von DM Farming.

Wundert mich nicht im geringsten das die meisten Tanks nur für ihre Gilden tanken und ab nem bestimmten Niveau nur noch raid mässig.


----------



## Masterchi3f (2. April 2008)

Menno ich glaub ich skill meinen tank wieder auf deff.
Hatte mir extra nen dr00d fertig gemacht bzw. noch dabei ^^ jetzt 23k Rüssi 456 deff 14k hp unbuffed, ausweichen müsste ich lügen.  Naja auf jedenfall mit dem kleinen kara gewesen lief alles supi ersten abend alles sauber gemacht bis auf Nethergroll und siechhuf. Heute dann den rest siechhuf ohne hexe und ohne pala. Aber ging nicht einer umgekippt. 4 wipes bei nethergroll dann sollte ich anstatt der mt ran, noch mal 3 wipes. 3 Priester waren dabei sollte machbar sein aber igrnedetwas passte nicht.
erster Try: bei der ersten knochenphase kippt der erste Priester um weil ich mit meinem druiden den schurken aufstellen muss, der zu dicht an die hitbox kam. Supi BR weg +1 Priest, dann landung ich hab aggro passt. er bleibt auch schön bei mir Omen zeigt mir keiner kommt in der aggro an mich ran fein so soll es sein. 2 priester down nur warum ? gut wir machen mit einem Priester weiter und der ele schami heilt mit, beide in der dritten phase oom wipe. 
zweiter try: Nethergroll landet : MONSTERLAG druide = tot
dritter try : Nethergroll landet : 20 sec später druide = tot 5,9k crit 4,8k crit 5,6k crit
Heiler sagt equipt von mir reicht nicht ( warum ging der erste try denn mit so wenig heilern solange gut ? )
und die anderen versuche mit sovielen heilern so schlecht ? 
Egal der Jäger sagt er logt auf seinen Druiden um der heiler der gerade noch mein Equipt für nicht aussreichend deklariert hat sagt: den Druiden kann sie bei nethergroll alleine heilen.
Gut ich nehm dann meinen Jäger. 
Aufstellung, pull, erste knochenphase, landung pet tot, druide tot. Der druide am meckern was das gewesen wäre. Sag ich nur der is heute wohl buggy. meint er Quatsch da is nichts buggy da kam kein heal.:TS totenstille. 
Was auch recht komisch war als ich mit meinem jäger dann drin war Pet natürlich standard passiv und knurren hat es nicht weil mich das oft nervt das gesagt wird der Jäger is schuld das pet hat geknurrt *mimimi* Nethergroll landet und mein pet stürmt los, hatte natürlich aggro. Bei dem reicht es ja nen verband zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mich nur gewundert das keiner mimimi gemacht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis denn ich glaub die server sind up  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (2. April 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich echt totlachen.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Verurteilten?? Ein Film nach einem Roman von Stephen King. Das gibt es einen Runnung Gag
> bei dem die Häftlinge sich immer gegenseitig versichern total unschuldig zu sein. Da gibt es eine Szene da sagt Morgan Freeman:
> Wir sind hier drin alle unschuldig weiss du das nicht??



Vielleicht schaust du dir den Film nochmal an. Wenn du sowas für einen Running Gag hältst...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

also blizzard...gebt uns hexern plattenrüstung....wir sind eh die besten tanks^^


----------



## Silbermähne (2. April 2008)

Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen...
Einem Tank vergeht das Verlangen nach inis nicht so schnell! Er ist das einzige Glied in der Gruppe das wirklich auf Ini-Drops angewiesen ist! Es gibt genug Tanks die in inis gehen,... fürm ich als tank sehr gut nachzuvollziehen ist, dass tanks nur mit stammgruppen in die ini gehen! Ich persönlich bin im Übergang von nomalen zu heroic inis, und es ist echt zum heulen!!
Was soll ich als tank schon anderes machn!? Farmen gehn wird langweilig... BGs? nein danke, als pve spieler muss das nicht sein! Was bleibt noch? Die ini! Ich frage also im gildenchannel, ob jemand lust auf ne hc ini hat! wenig antworten, das selbe in der Friendlist! .... -.- Okay, ich kanns nachvollziehen: Ist natürlich angenehm, als DamageDealer/(Heiler) gemütlich durch gefarmte Ehre die S1(bald geht das ganze mit S2 los) Items zu kaufen...  Für uns Tanks nicht möglich... Also rappel ich mich erneut auf und suche mir ne Random-Gruppe: Ein Fehler!
Ich selbst hab mir duch normale Inis das beste equip was es für einen tank so gibt zusammen gehamstert, habe durch enige wenige gildenraids ein paar kara items, durch rufbelohnung ein/zwei epis, und 2 marken-belohnungen ---> 5 Epics!
So, zurück zur ini! Sobald die Gruppe am Portstein versammelt ist, glotzen heiler und besonders die dds auf mein equip... und denken "wie, mehr nicht?" NEIN, wie auch... Sie selber haben volles Gladi-set...
trotzdem gehts ab in die ini: Nach ein paar Mobgruppen dann wahrscheinlich der erste wipe... Warum? Es wird drauf gebolzt wie blöde.... oft vorm antanken... Und dann heißt es "Ne, darauf hab ich keinen bock, lern mal tanken!"

Das ist die Stelle an der ich keine Lust mehr habe... Ohne die inis zu machen komme ich nicht an besseres equip, das bessere equip der dds ist anders nicht aufzuholen...

Schneesturm, so gehts nicht weiter! Gebt den dds ihr lang erwünschtes S2 auch noch für lau... und es ist endgültig zuende mit Spielspaß für den Tank... dann ist die gilde wieder an ehre farmen und Random-Gruppen zeigen kaum verständnis und verhalten sich Rücksichtslos...


----------

